# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  سأل رجلٌ حكيماً

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «لحكيم: أخرج الهم من قلبك، فقال: ليس بإذني دخل*»*([1]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: ما بال الشيخ أحرص على الدنيا من الشاب؟ قال: لأنه ذاق من طعم الدنيا ما لم يذق الشاب*»*([2]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما مثل الدنيا؟ قال: هي أقل من أن يكون لها مثل*»*([3]).

*قيل: «*لحكيم: صف لنا الدّنيا وأوجز، فقال: ضحكة مستعبر*»*([4]).

*قيل: «*لحكيم: صف لنا الدنيا؟ قال: أمر بين يديك، وأجل مطل عليك، وشيطان فتان، وأماني جرّارة العنان، تدعوك فتستجيب؛ وترجوها فتخيب*»*([5]).

*قيل: «*قال رجل لبعض الحكماء: عظني! قال: لا يراك الله بحيث نهاك، ولا يفقدك من حيث أمرك*»*([6]).

*قيل: «*لحكيم: عظني! قال: جميع المواعظ كلّها منتظمة في حرف واحد؛ قال: وما هو؟ قال: تجمع على طاعة الله فإذا أنت قد حويت المواعظ كلها*»*([7]).

*قيل: «*عتب حكيم على حكيم، فكتب المعتوب عليه إلى العاتب: يا أخي، إن أيام العمر أقصر من أن تحتمل الهجر، فرجع إليه*»*([8]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: لم لا تجمع بين العلم والمال فقال لعز الكمال*»*([9]).

*قيل: «*لحكيم لم تجمع المال وأنت حكيم قال: لأصون به عرضي، وأؤدي منه الفرض وأستغني به عن القرض، ومن لم يتحرّز من علمه بعقله هلك من قبل علمه*»*([10]).

 *قيل: «*لحكيم: ما البلاغة؟ قال: تصحيح الأقسام واختيار الكلام*»*([11]).

*قيل: «*لحكيم: "متى عقلت؟ قال: حين ولدت! فلما رأى إنكارهم قال: أما أنا فقد بكيت حين جعت، وطلبت الثدي حين احتجت، وسكت حين أعطيت" يعني: من عرف مقادير حاجاته فهو عاقل*»*([12]).

*قيل: «*لحكيم: من أنعم الناس عيشا؟ فقال: من كفى أمر دينه، ولم يهتم لأمر آخرته*»*([13]).

*قيل*: «قيل لحكيم: مالك تدمن أمساك العصا ولست بكبير ولا مريض؟ قال: لأعلم أني مسافر*»*([14]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما أصعب الأشياء؟ قال: معرفة الإنسان عيب نفسه، والإمساك عن الكلام في ما لا يعنيه*»*([15]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما حدّ التعلم فقال حدّ الحياة، أي يجب له أن يتعلم ما دام حيا*»*([16]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما السودد؟، قال: اصطناع العشيرة واحتمال الجريرة، وقال غيره: حمل المكاره وابتناء المكارم، وقيل: بذل الندى وكفّ الأذى ونصرة المولى وتعجيل القرى*»*([17]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما قيمة العدل؟ قال: ملك الأبد*»*([18]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم أيّ الأحمال أثقل؟ فقال: الغضب*»*([19]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما منفعة الولد؟ فقال: يستعذب به العيش ويهون به الموت*»*([20]).

 *قيل*: «لحكيم كان أبوك أجمل منك وأعقل وأفضل فقال: لأني كنت به ولم يكن بي فهو أولى بالكمال مني*»*([21]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم معه أخ أكبر منه، أهذا أخوك، فقال: بل أنا أخوه*»*([22]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما الذي لا يحسن وإن كان حقا قال مدح الرجل نفسه*»*([23]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم فلان عابك بكذا، فقال: لقد لقيتك نفحتني بما استحى الرجل من استقبالي به*»*([24]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: فلان يشتمك بالغيب، فقال: لو ضَرَبني بالسِّياطِ في الغيب لم أبالِ به*»*([25]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما الشيء الذي لا يستغني عنه المرء في كل حال؟ فقال: التوفيق*»*([26]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم أي شيء أدوم إمتاعا؟ فقال: الأماني*»*([27]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم تمن؟ قال: هوى وافق حقا*»*([28]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم من أشقى الناس؟ فقال من اتسعت معرفته وضاقت مقدرته*»*([29]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما الذي يشبه من أفعال العباد فعل الله؟ فقال: الإحسان إلى الناس*»*([30]).

 *قيل*: «لحكيم هل شيء خير من الدراهم والدنانير قال معطيهما*»*([31]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم تزوج بقبيحة: هلا تزوجت بحسناء؟ فقال: اخترت من الشر أقلّه*»*([32]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما أقبح صورتك، فقال: ليس حسنك إليك فتحمد عليه ولا قبحي إليّ فأعاتب عليه، إنما ذلك صنع الباري تعالى من ذمه كفر*»*([33]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم كيف أصبحت؟ قال: آكل رزق ربي مطيعا عدوه*»*([34]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم ما أبعد الأشياء من الناس؟ قال: الأمل، فقيل: وما أقرب الأشياء منهم؟ فقال: الأجل*»*([35]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: ما الصديق؟ قال: إنسان هو أنت إلّا أنه غيرك*»*([36]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: من أبعد الناس سفرا؟ قال: من سافر في ابتغاء الأخ الصالح*»*([37]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: أي الكنوز خير؟ فقال: أما بعد تقوى الله فالأخ الصالح*»*([38]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: العمل بالبر أفضل، أم اجتناب الإثم؟ فقال: ترك العمل بالبر أعظم الإثم، واجتناب الإثم أعظم البر*»*([39]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: أي الأوقات أحمد للأكل؟ قال: أما من قدر فإذا اشتهى، وأما من لم يقدر فإذا وجد*»*([40]).

 *قيل*: «لحكيم: أي الطعام أطيب؟ قال: الجوع أعلم*»*([41]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: هل تعرف نعمة لا يحسد عليها وبلية لا يرحم صاحبها قال نعم التواضع والكبر*»*([42]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: من أسوأ الناس حالا؟ قال: من لم يثق بأحد لسوء ظنّه، ولا يثق به أحد لسوء أثره*»*([43]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: أيَسُرُّك أنك جاهل ولك مائة ألف درهم؟ قَالَ: لاَ، قيل: لم؟ قَالَ: لاَن يُسْرُ الجاهلِ شَيْن، وعُسْر العاقل زين، وما افتقر رجل صح عقله*»*([44]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: ما العقل؟ قال: الإصابة بالظنّ، ومعرفة ما لم يكن بما كان*»*([45]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: ما بال الناس لا يرون عيب أنفسهم كما يرون عيب غيرهم قال إن الإنسان عاشق لنفسه والعاشق لا يرى عيوب المعشوق*»*([46]).

*قيل*: «لحكيم: من أضيق الناس طريقا، وأقلّهم صديقا؟ قال: من عاشر الناس بعبوس وجهه، واستطال عليهم بنفسه*»*([47]).

*[1]**ـ أورده التلمساني في "نفح الطيب" (5/ 295/ ت إحسان عباس).*
*[2]**ـ أورده الميداني في "مجمع الأمثال" (2/ 458/ ط المعرفة)، والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (3/ 274/ ط الأعلمي)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (3/136/ط صادر)، والأبشيهي في "المستطرف في كل فن مستطرف" (ص: 82/ط عالم الكتب).*
*[3]**ـ أورده الزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (1/ 31/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (8/88/ط صادر)، والآبي في "نثر الدر" (7/60/ط العلمية).*
*[5]**ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (3/119/ ط العلمية).*
*[6]**ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (3/93/ ط العلمية).*
*[7]**ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (3/93/ ط العلمية).*
*[8]**ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (3/93/ ط العلمية).*
*[9]**ـ أورده أبو البقاء العكبري في "شرح ديوان المتنبي" (4/ 108/ط المعرفة).*
*[10]**ـ أورده أبو بكر الخوارزمي في "مفيد العلوم ومبيد الهموم"  (صـ394 ط العنصرية).*
*[11]**ـ أورده أبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (9/138/ط صادر).*
*[12]**ـ أورده أبو منصور الثعالبي في "الشكوى والعتاب" (1/195/ط المجلس الوطني)، والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (3/444/ط الأعلمي)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (3/270/ط صادر)؛ وعارض ابن حمدون هذا الكلام بقوله: وهذا كلام فاسد لأنّ ضرورات البدن* *والجوع والعطش يدركها العاقل والجاهل والبهائم وكلّ ذي روح، والطفل لا يعقل مقادير حاجاته؛ قلت: وقد يحمل كلام هذا الحكيم على غير ما حمله ابن حمدون.*
*[13]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرة الأدباء" (1/28/ط الأرقم)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر" (4/ 158/ط العلمية)..*
*[14]**ـ أورده والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (2/68/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[15]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 32/ ط الأرقم).*
*[16]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 68/ ط الأرقم).*
*[17]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 198/ ط الأرقم).*
*[18]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 268/ ط الأرقم).*
*[19]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 278/ ط الأرقم).*
*[20]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 391/ ط الأرقم).*
*[21]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 409/ ط الأرقم).*
*[22]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 440/ ط الأرقم)، والبرقوقي في "الذخائر والعبقريات" (1/ 47/ط الثقافة).*
*[23]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 454/ ط الأرقم)، والبرقوقي في "الذخائر والعبقريات" (1/ 216/ط الثقافة)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (3/390/ ط صادر).*
*[24]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 475/ ط الأرقم)، والبرقوقي في "الذخائر والعبقريات" (2/ 196/ط الثقافة).*
*[25]**ـ أورده البرقوقي في "الذخائر والعبقريات" (2/ 188/ط الثقافة).*
*[26]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 531/ ط الأرقم)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر" (7/ 24/ط العلمية).*
*[27]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 533/ ط الأرقم).*
*[28]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 536/ ط الأرقم).*
*[29]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 589/ ط الأرقم).*
*[30]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 746/ ط الأرقم)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر" (4/ 114/ط العلمية).*
*[31]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (1/ 746/ ط الأرقم).*
*[32]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (2/ 223/ ط الأرقم).*
*[33]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (2/ 308/ ط الأرقم).*
*[34]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (2/ 425/ ط الأرقم).*
*[35]**ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء" (2/ 505/ ط الأرقم).*
*[36]**ـ أورده الزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (1/ 361/ ط الأعلمي)، وابن أبي الحديد في "شرح نهج البلاغة" (ص: 5375/ تـ النمري).*
*[37]**ـ أورده الزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (1/ 362/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[38]**ـ أورده الزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (1/ 366/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[39]**ـ أورده الزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (2/ 96/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[40]**ـ أورده الزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (3/ 211/ ط الأعلمي)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (9/ 88/ط صادر).*
*[41]**ـ أورده الزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (3/ 213/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[42]**ـ أورده أحمد الشرواني في "نفحة اليمن" (ص: 185/ط العلمية).*
*[43]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر" (4/ 158/ط العلمية).*
*[44]**ـ أورده الميداني في "مجمع الأمثال" (2/ 460/ط المعرفة).*
*[45]**ـ أورده ابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (3/ 245/ط صادر).*
*[46]**ـ أورده ابن أبي الحديد في "شرح نهج البلاغة" (ص: 2063/ تـ النمري).*
*[47]**ـ أورده النويري في "نهاية الأرب في فنون الأدب" (6/ 135/ط الكتب والوثائق).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لا تتعجل*

يقال ان ملكا أمر بتربية 10 كلاب وحشية لكي يرمي لها كل وزير يخطئ فتنهشه وتأكله بشـراهة ،،،،،، 

في احدى الأيام قام أحد الوزراء باعطاء رأي خاطئ لم يعجب الملك، فامر برميه للكلاب فقال له الوزير انا خدمتك 10 سنوات وتعمل بي هكذا!! أمهلني 10 أيام قبل تنفيذ هذا الحكم ، فقال له الملك لك ذلك

فذهب الوزير الى حارس الكلاب وقال له: أريد ان أخدم الكلاب فقط لمدة 10 أيام فقال له الحارس : وماذا تستفيد
فقال له الوزير : سوف أخبرك بالأمرلاحقاً فقال له الحارس :لك ذلك

فقام الوزير بالاعتناء بالكلاب واطعامها وتغسيلها وتوفير جميع سبل الراحة لها ،وبعد مرور 10 أيام جاء تنفيذ الحكم بالوزير وزج به في السجن مع الكلاب والملك ينظر اليه والحاشية فاستغرب الملك مما رآه وهو ان الكلاب  جاءت تنبح تحت قدميه

 فقال له الملك : ماذا فعلت للكلاب؟ فقال له الوزير: خدمت هذه الكلاب 10 أيام فلم تنس الكلاب هذه الخدمة 
وأنت خدمتك 10 سنوات فنسيت كل ذلك ، طأطأ الملك رأسه وأمر بالعفو عنه ،،،،..... 

العبرة من القصة :
- لا تنسى الماضي الجميل مقابل موقف خاطئ لعلك تستطيع معالجته بالنصيحة والعتاب
- إهداء من القلب لكل الناس لا تنكروا العشرة بسبب موقف عآبر ولا تمحوا الماضي الجميل مقابل موقف لم يعجبكم

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

تقييــم ذاتــي
دخل فتى صغير إلى محل تسوّق وجذب صندوق كولا إلى أسفل كابينة الهاتف..  ووقف فوق الصندوق ليصل إلى أزرار الهاتف و بدأ باتصال هاتفي انتبه صاحب المحل للموقف و بدأ بالاستماع إلى المحادثة التي يجريها هذا الفتى
********
قال الفتى للطرف الآخر: سيدتي ، أيمكنني العمل لديكِ في تهذيب عشب حديقتك؟ أجابت السيّدة عبر الهاتف: لديّ من يقوم بهذا العمل قال الفتى: سأقوم بالعمل بنصف الأجرة التي يأخذها هذا الشخص أجابت السيدة بأنها راضية بعمل ذلك الشخص ولا تريد استبداله أصبح الفتى أكثر إلحاحا وقال:  سأنظف أيضا ممر المشاة و الرصيف أمام منزلك ، و ستكون حديقتك  أجمل حديقة في مدينة بالم بيتش فلوريدا
*******
ومرة أخرى أجابته السيدة بالنفي تبسّم الفتى و أقفل الهاتف تقدم صاحب المحل- الذي كان يستمع إلى المحادثة - إلى الفتى و قال له: لقد أعجبتني همتك العالية، وأحترم هذه المعنويات الإيجابية فيك و أعرض عليك فرصة للعمل لدي في المحل  أجاب الفتى الصغير: لا ، وشكرا لعرضك ، غير أني فقط كنت أتأكد من أدائي للعمل الذي أقوم به حاليا..
إنني أعمل لهذه السيدة التي كنت أتحدث إليها

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

يُروى أنه كان هناك حصانان يحملان حمولتين، فكان الحصان الأمامي يمشي بهمة ونشاط، أما الحصان الخلفي فكان كسولا جدا، بدأ الرجال

 يكدّسون حمولة الحصان الخلفي(الكسول) على ظهر الحصان الأمامي(النشيط)، وبعد أن نقلوا الحمولة كلها، وجد الحصان الخلفي أن الأمر جدّ جميل، وأنه قد فاز وربح بتكاسله، وبلغت به النشوة أن قال للحصان الأمامي: اكدح واعرق!، ولن يزيدك نشاطك إلا تعباَ ونصبا!!
وعندما وصلوا إلى مبتغاهم، قال صاحب الحصانين: ولماذا أُطعم الحصانين، بينما أنقل حمولتي على حصان واحد؟ من الأفضل أن أعطي الطعام كله إلى الحصان النشيط، وأذبح الحصان الآخر، وسأستفيد من جلده على الأقل!، وهكذا فعلها
ظن هذا الحصان الذكي -وبعض الذكاء مهلكة!- أن الحياة تؤخذ بالحيلة، وأن الأرباح تُقسّم على الجميع سواسية، المجتهد منهم والكسول.. والمدهش أن هذه القصة تتكرر كثيرا في الحياة، يظن المرء في ظل وضع فاسد أن الحياة يملكها أصحاب الحيل، وأن الدَّهْماء هم الذين يضعون قوانين اللعبة! كثير من التعساء لا يدركون أن للحياة قوانين لا تحيد، حتى وإن غامت قليلا لظروف ما، تماما كما غامت أمام الحصان الكسول فغرّرت به ولعل من حسن طالعنا أن القرآن أخبرنا
أن هناك قانونا في الحياة يُدعى قانون العمل:{وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ}

بوضوح غير قابل للتشويش، الله -جل اسمه- يعطينا خلاصة قانون هام من قوانين الحياة، وهو العمل، والجد، والاجتهاد..
وهو ما سيتم تقييمه في الآخرة، فضلا عن الدنيا. قانون السبب والنتيجة، والفعل وردّ الفعل، كلها تؤكد أن الأعمال تفرز نتائج معروفة وواضحة، وأن للحياة قواعد تسري على الكبير والصغير هل حزنت مثلي عندما وجدت أن هناك من هم أقل منك وفازوا وأغبى منك وربحوا، وأصغر منك ونالوا من الحياة قسطا أكبر مما نلته؟!لا تحزن.. فالله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة، اعمل واكدح وقدّم ما تستحق عليه المكافأة في آخر الطريق، ولا تتذمّر، فربما قدّم هذا الشخص أو ذاك ما يستحق أن ينال ما تراه فيه من نعمة، أو ربما يُساق دون أن يدري إلى خاتمته، فتراه وقد ذُبح وسُلخ كصاحبنا الحصان

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الحكم، ونحن ننتظر المزيد...

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

كثير من هذه الطرف والحكم منقولة أجمعها لكم لنلتمس منها العبرة

 يحكى أن فأراً حكيماً كان يتعلم من كل شيء حوله في الغابة ويعرف الكثير،،،،،، وفي يوم من الأيام أجتمعت حيوانات الغابة وأراد الفأر أن يعلم أصدقاءه درساً فقال في ثقة :أسمح لي أيها الأسد أن أتكلم وأعطني الأمان فقال الأسد: تكلم أيها الفأر الشجاع قال الفأر :أنا أستطيع أن أقتلك في غضون شهر ضحك الأسد في أستهزاء، وقال :أنت أيها الفأر ! فقال الفأر :نعم فقط أمهلني شهر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

فقال الأسد: موافق ولكن بعد الشهر،، سوف أقتلك إن لم تقتلني، مرت الأيام وفي الأسبوع الأول ضحك الأسد، لكنه كان يرى بعض الأحلام التي يقتله الفأر،، فعلاً ولكنه لم يبالي بالموضوع

ومر الأسبوع الثاني والخوف يتخلل إلى صدرالأسد،،،، أما الأسبوع الثالث فكان الخوف فعلاً في صدر الأسد ويحدث نفسه "ماذا لو كان كلام الفأر صحيح"  أما الأسبوع الرابع فقد كان الأسد مرعوباً

وفي اليوم المرتقب دخلت الحيونات مع الفأرعلى الأسد والمفاجأة كانت "أنهم وجدوه قد فقد أنفاسه" لقد علم الفأر أن إنتظار المصائب هو اقسى شيء على النفس 
المغزى من القصة
كم مرة أنتظرت شيئا ليحدث ولم يحدث
وكم مصيبة نتوقعها ولا تحدث
لذلك من اليوم لننطلق في الحياة ولا ننتظر المصائب لأننا نعلم أنها إبتلاء، وسوف تحل عاجلاً أم أجلاً وسوف تمر الحياة.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

قد نستغرب عندما نرى شخصا تغير من أقصى اليمين الى أقصى الشمال  بسبب موقف ما، والتفسير ان هذا الموقف سبب له ضغطا نفسيا، فأشعل فكره  اما هروبا من الواقع، أو خروجا من الصندوق الذي وضع عقله فيه، فإن 
أحسن الاختيار وفق للخير، وان أساء الاختيار، كانت عاقبته سيئة. وفيما يلي نموذج لتغير الحياة مع تغير النظرة والرؤية.. 

في نهاية السنة جلس المؤلف الكبير أمام مكتبه وأمسك بقلمه، وكتب: "في السنة الماضية أجريت عملية ازالة المرارة، ولازمت الفراش،،،،،  عدة شهور، وبلغت الستين من العمر، فتركت وظيفتي المهمة  في دار النشر الكبرى التي ظللت أعمل بها ثلاثين عاما، وتوفي والدي، ورسب ابني في بكالوريوس كلية الطب لتعطله عن الدراسة عدة شهور  بسبب اصابته في حادث سيارة. وفي نهاية الصفحة كتب: يا لها من سنة سيئة، دخلت زوجته غرفة مكتبه ولاحظت شروده، فاقتربت منه، ومن فوق كتفه قرأت ما كتب، فتركت الغرفة بهدوء، 

بعد دقائق عادت وقد أمسكت بيدها  ورقة أخرى، ووضعتها بهدوء بجوار الورقة،،،،،،،،ا  لتي سبق ان كتبها زوجها.
أخذ الزوج ورقة زوجته وقرأ فيها: في السنة الماضية شفيت من آلام المرارة  التي عذبتك سنوات طويلة، وبلغت الستين وأنت في تمام الصحة والعافية، وستتفرغ للكتابة والتأليف بعد ان تم التعاقد معك على نشر أكثر من كتاب مهم، وعاش
 والدك حتى بلغ الخامسة والثمانين دون ان يسبب لأحد أي متاعب، وتوفي في هدوء دون ان يتألم، ونجا ابنك من الموت في حادث السيارة، وشفي  بغير أية عاهات أو مضاعفات. وختمت الزوجة عبارتها قائلة:يا لها من سنة تغلب فيها حظنا الحسن على حظنا السيئ.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

تبدأ الحكاية عندما وقف ذلك الرجل الأنيق لشراء بعض الخضروات من المحل الموجود مقابل بيته، أعطته البائعة العجوز أغراضه وتناولت منه ورقة من فئة العشرين دولاراً ووضعتها في درج النقود قبل ان تلاحظ أن يدها المبللة قد تلوثت بالحبر بسبب هذه الورقة التي تركها هذا الرجل الثري كما يبدو عليه.
... راودتها الشكوك في صحة هذه الورقة النقدية ولكنها للوهة الأولى استبعدت ان يتعامل هذا الرجل المحترم بالأوراق المزورة، ولكن بالرغم من هذا ونظراَ لفقرها الشديد قررت أن تتوجه للشرطة للتأكد من قيمة الورقة النقدية.
نظر رجل الشرطة للورقة بإعجاب نظراَ لتشابهها الكبير مع الأوراق النقدية الحقيقية وقال في دهشة: لو كانت غير حقيقية فهذا الرجل يستحق جائزة لبراعته في رسمها.
أحضر الشرطي تصريحاَ لتفتيش منزل الرجل ووجدو في مخبأ سري أدوات لتزوير الأوراق المالية، وثلاث لوحات فنية رائعة كان قد رسمها مذيلة بتوقيعه
قررت الشرطة مصادرة اللوحات وبيعها في مزاد علني. بيعت اللوحات بمبلغ 16000 دولار مما أثار ذهول الرجل وحزنه، لأن رسم لوحة واحدة من هذه اللوحات يستغرق بالضبط نفس الوقت الذي يستغرقه في رسم ورقة نقدية من فئة العشرين دولاراً.
الرجل رسام موهوب بالفعل كان يضيع موهبته بتزوير المال بدل استغلالها في رسم اللوحات الفنية القيمة التي تجعله يحيا حياة كريمة جداَ. لقد سرق ببساطة نفسه قبل أن يقترف أي جرم آخر.
ليس هو الوحيد الذي سرق نفسه، كثير منا في الحقيقة يجنون على أنفسهم، وسرقونها، ويبيعون طموحهم بثمن بخس ويهدرون عمرهم هباء. كم عبقري أتت على عبقريته قلة الطموح وانتهت أحلامه عند حدود رغباته البسيطة التافهة ووجد نفسه بعد فوات الأوان

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*استعان أصحاب السفينة بجميع الخبراء الموجودين، لكن لم يستطع أحد منهم معرفة كيف يصلح المحرك  ثم احضروا رجلا عجوزا يعمل في اصلاح السفن مند ان كان شابا يافعا. كان يحمل حقيبة أدوات كبيرة معه، ... وعندما وصل باشر في العمل. فحص المحرك بشكل دقيق، من القمة الى القاع.
* *كان هناك اثنان من اصحاب السفينة معه يراقبونه، راجين ان يعرف ماذا يفعل لاصلاح المحرك. بعد الانتهاء من الفحص، ذهب الرجل العجوز الى حقيبته وأخرج مطرقة صغيرة. وبهدوء طرق على جزء من المحرك. وفوراً عاد المحرك للحياة. وبعناية اعاد المطرقة الى مكانها.
* *المحرك تم اصلاحه!!   بعد اسبوع استلموا اصحاب السفينة فاتورة الاصلاح من الرجل العجوز وكانت عشرة آلاف دولار. ماذا !؟ اصحاب السفينة هتفوا “هو بالكاد فعل شيئاً” لذلك كتبوا للرجل العجوز ملاحظة تقول “رجاءاً ارسل لنا فاتورة مفصلة.”ـ الرجل ارسل الفاتورة كالتالي:  الطرق بالمطرقة  $2.00   المعرفة اين تطرق ………. $9998.00   
العبرة من القصة: 
الجهد مهم ، لكن معرفة اين تبذل الجهد في حياتك هو مايصنع الفرق*.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أهمية التفكير الايجابى والابتكارى فى مواجهة التحديات
  
   يحكى أن رجل كان يصنع قماش للمراكب الشراعية يجلس طول السنة يعمل فى القماش ثم يبيعه لأصحاب المراكب وفى سنة من السنوات وبينما ذهب لبيع انتاج السنة من القماش لأصحاب المراكب، سبقه أحد التجار الى اصحاب المراكب  وباع اقمشته لهم.

 طبعا الصدمة كبيرة . ضاع رأس المال منه وفقد تجارته.. فجلس ووضع القماش أمامه وجعل يفكّر وبجلوسه كان محط سخرية اصحاب المراكب ، فقال له أحدهم: (اصنع منها سراويل وارتديها) ففكر الرجل جيداً.. وفعلاً قام بصنع سراويل لأصحاب المراكب من ذلك القماش، وقام ببيعها لقاء ربح بسيط... 

 وصاح مناديا:  (من يريد سروالاً من قماش قوي يتحمل طبيعة عملكم القاسية؟) فأٌعجب الناس بتلك السراويل وقاموا بشراءها...  فوعدهم الرجل بصنع  منها في السنة القادمة..  ثم قام بعمل تعديلات واضافات على السراويل ، وصنع لها مزيدا من الجيوب حتى تستوفي بحاجة العمال وهكذا.. ثم يذهب بها لأصحاب المراكب فيشتروها منه  وبهذه الطريقة تمكّن الرجل من تحويل الأزمة لنجاج ساحق 

وتلخيصا  الأزمة:
 لا تجعل الانسان يقف في مكانه.. لكن استجابتنا لها وردود افعالنا هي ما تجعلنا نتقدم أو نتراجع الى الخلف

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

الحطاب والكلب والطفل الصغير  يحكى أن حطاباً يسكن في كوخ صغير، وكان يعيش معه طفله وكلبه، وكان كل يوم ومع شروق الشمس يذهب لجمع الحطب ولا يعود إلا قبل غروب الشمس تاركاً الطفل مع الكلب، كان يثق في ذلك الكلب ثقةً كبيرة، ولقد كان الكلب وفياً لصاحبه ويحبه .   
وفي يوم من الأيام وبينما كان الحطاب عائداً من عمل يوم شاق سمع نباح الكلب من بعيد على غير عادته; فأسرع في المشي إلى أن اقترب من الكلب الذي كان ينبح بغرابة قرب الكوخ وكان فمه ووجهه ملطخين بالدماء فصعق الحطاب وعلم أن الكلب قد خانه وأكل طفله، فانتزع فأسه من ظهره وضرب الكلب ضربة بين عينيه خر بعدها صريعاً.
 وبمجرد دخوله للكوخ تسمر في مكانه وجثى على ركبتيه وامتلأت عيناه بالدموع عندما رأى طفله يلعب على السرير وبالقرب منه حية هائلة الحجم مخضبة بالدماء وقد لقت حتفها بعد معركة مهولة مع الكلب، حزن الحطاب أشد الحزن على كلبه الذي افتداه وطفله بحياته وكان ينبح فرحاً بأنه أنقذ طفله من الحية لينتظر شكراً من صاحبه وما كان من الحطاب إلا أن قتله بلا تفكير!   
الحكمة من القصة  عندما نحب أناسا و نثق بهم فإننا يجب ألا نفسر تصرفاتهم وأقوالهم كما يحلو لنا في لحظة غضب وتهور وفي لحظة يغيب فيها التفكير بل علينا أن نتريث حتى نفهم وجهات الآخرين مهما كانت حتى لا نخسرهم ونندم حيث لا ينفع الندم

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

الانصات اساس التعلم   في قديم الزمان زارت ثلاثة طيور حمامة في البر وقالت لها:أيتها الحمامة الحكيمة كيف نستطيع أن نبني عشاً كعشك؟؟؟ هزت الحمامة ذيلها و قالت: تعالوا اقتربوا وأصغوا إلي جيداً... وسأعلمكم كيف تبنون عشاً كعشي ولم تلبث أن تناولت غصناً من الشجر فصاح الطير : هكذا تصنعين عشك إذن .. انفضوا... انفضوا... هذا كل ما في الأمر...إنني أعرف ذلك كله ... انفضوا ثم طار مسرعاً و كان ذلك كل ما تعلمه عن بناء العش. 
ثم تناولت الحمامة غصناً آخر فصاح الطائر الثاني : هكذا يبنى العش بالأغصان لقد رأيت... لقد رأيت... إنني أعرف ذلك كله ولم يلبث أن طار مسرعاً وكان ذلك كل ما تعلمه عن بناء العش...! 
وبعد ذلك وضعت الحمامة البرية ريشاً وأوراقاً بين الأغصان فصاح الطائر الثالث : لقد رأيت ما يكفي الآن سأذهب  طار مسرعاً و كان ذلك كل ما تعلمه عن بناء العش.  تعجبت الحمامة من تصرفات الطيور الثلاثة قائلة: ((كيف يتسنى لي أن أعلم هذه الطيور بناء أعشاشها إذا كانت لا تملك القدرة على الإصغاء؟!!))
حكمة قال بعض الحكماء:  إذا جالست الجهال فأنصت لهم. وإذا جالست العلماء فأنصت لهم، فإن في إنصاتك للجهال زيادة في الحلم ، وإن في انصاتك للعلماء زيادة في العلم

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

المتسول و توماس أديسون
 قصة و عبرة من منا لا يعرف مكتشف الكهرباء العالم توماس أديسون أو حتى سمع عنه انه العالم الذي اكتشف الكهرباء وله عدة اختراعات على أية حال في إحدى الليالي وقف متسول على باب شركة توماس ذلك العالم الفذ وطلب مقابلته فعندما قابله سأله العالم ماذا تريد قال أريد أن أكون شريكا لك تعجب العالم من ذلك السؤال وقرر أن يعطيه وظيفة براتب زهيد بعد أن أشفق على حاله وبالطبع لم يصبح شريكا بل كان موظفا عند العالم ولكن كان لديه هدف
وهو أن يصبح شريكه. مرت الأيام والسنين إلى أن اخترع توماس آلة للكتابة والإملاء وعرضها على مدراء التسويق لتسويقها، فاعتذروا من العالم توماس أديسون وإذا بذلك المتسول يطلب من العالم أن يسمح له ببيعها له فلقد كانت أعدادها تعد على الأصابع، فسافر صاحبنا إلى بلدة أخرى وباع كل ما تم صناعته حتى زاد الطلب فأرسل إلى العالم صناعة أعداد أكثر من تلك الآلات بعدها جنى أكثر من ثلاث ملايين دولار فأصبح الوكيل الحصري لتسويق تلك الآلة وبذلك حقق هدفه وهو أن يصبح ... شريك لا موظف عادي

الخلاصة:
لابد لنا أن نضع أهدافنا نصب أعيننا، وأن لا نستسلم ببساطة، وأن نطلب المعقول، ونتخذ الحلول في الوقت المناسب، هذه القصة رواها المؤلف فيليكس جاكسبون في كتابة فكر تصبح غنيا

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*كان ذلك الرجل يركض هنا وهناك يجمع تلك العلب الفارغة التي كانت تتخلص منها الطائرات المقاتلة التي تقصف قريته. الكل كان مذعورا إلا هو كان يسعى وراء هدف لابد إن يحققه وحتى في أيام الحرب كان ينظر إليها من زاوية ايجابية! كان يسمي تلك العلب التي تسقط من السماء: "هدايا الرئيس الأمريكي" انه يعيش في بلد يقولون عن الفشل محاولة. متى يبدأ الفشل؟* 

*يبدأ الفشل عندما تستمع للمثبطين ويبدأ الفشل عندما تعتقد أن الآخرين هم فقط يستطيعون ويبدأ الفشل عندما تقرر أنت وحدك التوقف عن المحاولة، لنضع كل محاولة فاشلة تحت أقدامنا فهي ترفعنا للأعلى.*

*ولد ذلك الرجل قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية بأربعين سنة من عائلة فقيرة مات خمسة من عائلته بسبب سوء التغذية وقد فشل في الدراسة فتركها وهو في الصف الثامن وعمل بعد ذلك في ورشة صغيرة واقبل على ميكانيكا السيارات وأحبها فاقترض مالا ليعمل حلقات صمام لشركة سيارات كبرى ولكنها للأسف لم توافق مقاييس الشركة فهل توقف عن المحاولة؟ كلا.*

*دخل المدرسة ليطور تصميم الصمام وبعد سنتين من الجهد والعمل وقع مع الشركة العقد الذي كان يحلم به ولكنه يحتاج إلى بناء مصنع لتزويد الشركة بالكمية المطلوبة ولقد كانت البلد في حالة حرب فرفضت الحكومة طلبه بتزويده بالاسمنت فهل توقف عن المحاولة؟  كلا.*

*قام هو وفريقه باختراع عملية لإنتاج الاسمنت للمصنع، وما إن بدأ التصنيع حتى قصف المصنع أثناء الحرب فهل توقف عن المحاولة؟  كلا.*

*أعاد بناء الأجزاء المتضررة من المصنع ثم بعد أيام قصف المصنع مرة أخرى فهل يا ترى توقف عن المحاولة ؟ كلا . ثم  كلا.*

*فقد أعاد بناء المصنع مرة ثانية وهكذا بدأ يصنع الكميات المطلوبة لتلك الشركة لكن عندما كان يعيش نشوة النجاح حدث زلزلا كبير فأصبح المصنع أثرا بعد عين فباع فكرة الصمام لشركة فهل تظنون أن رجلا بهذا الطموح والعزم يتوقف؟ انه رجل يعشق القمم!!!*

*في هذا الإثناء كانت بلده تعيش معانة أخرى، فقد عانت اليابان من انقطاع في إمدادات البنزين وكما هو المعتاد سيقول أكثر الناس أنها أزمة ولكن صاحبنا بعزيمته قال: أنها فرصة لنصنع درجات هوائية بمحرك يعمل على الكورسين المتوفر ونجحت الفكرة وحققت نجاحا ساحقا وبعد كل هذه المحاولات جاءت الانجازات ففي عام 1968 باعت شركة هوندا مليون دراجة نارية إلى الولايات المتحدة ويعمل في شركة هوندا الآن ما يقارب من مائة ألف عامل لان رجل واحد فقط عزم على أنه لن يتوقف عن المحاولة لقد استطاع سيكيرو هوندا أن يقف صلب العود أمام الفقر والفشل الدراسي وموت خمسة من عائلته بسوء تغذية والحرب وتحطم مصنعه مرتين والزلازل المدمر والركود الاقتصادي إضافة إلى منافسة شرسة وعنيفة ومستمرة من الشركات الكبرى فأيهما أسوء حظا نحن أم هوندا؟* 

*انه يعلمنا أن ننهض بعد السقوط لنكون اشد وأقوى من ذي قبل وقد قال عندما استلم الدكتوراه الفخرية: "أؤكد لكم أن النجاح يمثل واحد في المائة من عملنا الذي ينتج عن تسع وتسعون في المائة من الفشل".* 

*ليكن شعارنا: "دعوا الحظ يذهب حيث شاء فنحن لن نتوقف عن المحاولة"*

----------


## بشير بركات

جزاك الله خيرا 
على ما تنقل من فوائد 
وتبذل من جهود

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

سجـن الأفكـار؟؟
يُروى أن شاباً كان ينوي زيارة إيطاليا، وقد حدّثه صديق قبل السفر محذراً إياه من اللصوص في ذلك البلد، وشدّد على ذكر منطقة معينة وصفها ببؤرة النشّالين والمحتالين، وسافر الشاب لإيطاليا وهو حذر يترقب، وسأل الله أن يجنبه النشّالين، ومحاذراً من الاقتراب من المنطقة التي شدّد عليها صاحبه، ومن سوء طالعه - أو هكذا بدا له- أن جاءته حوالة، وكان عليه أن يتسلمها من ذات المنطقة المحظورة!! ذهب صاحبنا لتلك المنطقة خائفاً يترقب، نزل من سيارة الأجرة وضربات قلبه تتزايد، وانطلق في اتجاه العنوان، وإذا هو بشاب يناديه بصوت عال: (هذا هو ما تم تحذيره منه يقع) أسرع صاحبنا، وأسرع الشاب خلفه، جرى صاحبنا وجرى الشاب خلفه، اقترب الشاب منه، ولم يعد صاحبنا قادراً على الجري، توقف متوثباً، وقبل أن يقول شيئاً بادره الشاب: "سيدي، لقد سقطت منك محفظتك عند السيارة، هل تتفضل بأخذها؟! توقف عقله للحظة، ومد يدّه وأخذ المحفظة، تلعثمت الكلمات في فمه، وقبل أن يقول شكراً كان الشاب قد مضى في طريقـه،،،
همسة في أذنك:
أغلبنا يعيش مثل هذه الحالة
إنه سجن الأفكار المسبقة

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

من صناعة الأحذية إلى اختراع الموبايل
هذه واحدة من قصص النجاح الكثيرة على أرض الواقع والتي نعرضها بغرض انتفاع شباب الأمة بها والاستفادة منها: كانت شركة تصنع أحذية ولكن العقل والذكاء والأبحاث العلمية حولوها إلى أضخم شركة تكنولوجيا في العالم في بلد من اصغر دول أوروبا؟.

تسارع الشركات بأقصى سرعة في أسواق العالم العربي، لتجارة حديثه تدر الملايين وهي بيع الموبايلات، والشركات تتنافس على تبشيرنا بنقل التكنولوجيا العالمية إلينا، والحقيقة المرة أن شركات التليفون المحمول في بلادنا، ليست أكثر من موزع، يشتري من المصنع ويبيع إلى المواطنين بعد إضافة ربح أو عمولة، ولم تفكر أي من الشركات العربية، بصناعة أو اختراع أي شيء جديد؟ شركة نوكيا هي شركة فنلندية تأسست سنة 1865 وقام بتأسيسها المهندس (فريدريك أبديستام). وفنلندة دولة صغيرة تقع في شمال أوروبا بين الدول الاسكندينافية وهي (السويد والدانمرك والنرويج وفنلندة وأيسلندة) قلنا إن فنلندة دولة صغيرة يبلغ عدد سكانها 5 ملايين نسمة. 

ترى هل كان في ذلك الوقت تكنولوجيا المعلومات والاتصالات؟ ترى ماذا كانت تصنع شركة نوكيا في ذلك الوقت؟ كانت الشركة تصنع أحذية وجاكتات؟؟. نعم أحذية وجاكتات جلدية وبعد ذلك أضافت الشركة قسما جديدا لقطع الأخشاب من الغابات المنتشرة في تلك البلاد ومن ثم صناعة الخشب بمختلف أنواعه. لكن كيف تحولت الشركة من صناعة الأحذية غالى المحمول؟ 
الجواب:
تمثل في ذكاء مؤسس الشركة ونظرته إلى المستقبل فبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية شاهد مؤسس الشركة حاجة الجيوش إلى الاتصالات والالكترونيات كما رأى تطورا هائلا في التكنولوجيا عندما شاهد الدبابات الحديثة والطائرات أثناء الحرب فبدأ تفكيره يبتعد عن صناعة الأحذية وعن صناعة الخشب؟ ورأى المستقبل القادم في العلوم والاختراعات الحديثة فحول شركته إلى مجال الالكترونيات والاتصالات وتخصصت الشركة في الكيبل والتيليجراف، وشبكات الهاتف وكان هذا بداية لتطور الشركة في نفق العلوم والأبحاث، ولكن لا يعرف إلى ماذا سوف يصل فبحر العلوم لا نهاية له، وفي عام 1967 أصبحت الشركة بحاجة إلى زيادة رأسمالها حتى تساير النهج الجديد، فدخل شركاء جدد على رأسهم المهندس (جوستاف فروجلهورم) الذي يعتبر المؤسس الثاني للشركة، وبعد دخول الشركاء الجدد، بدأت الشركة تدفع مبالغ هائلة في مجال البحث العلمي والتطوير فاستطاعت في أوائل السبعينات أن تخترع ساعة ديجيتال واستمرت في أبحاثها وفي سنة 1981 صنعت ؤول جهاز محمول في العالم، لكن بالطبع ليس مثل أجهزة اليوم، فالمواصفات كانت محدودة جدا، والاتصال لم يكن عبر القمر الصناعي، وكان هذا يبشر بنجاح في بداية النفق، وفي منصف الثمانينات اخترعت شيئا أحدث ثورة في عالم الاتصالات وهو ما يسمى gsm 

وهذا الاختراع هو السائد هذه الأيام، كانت إستراتيجيتها أن تغطي الدول الاسكندينافية فقط، أي دول المنطقة، لكنها واصلت تطورها وانهالت على فنلندة مليارات الدولارات في كل يوم؟. و هنا يجب علينا أن نتوقف ونتأمل كيف أن ذلك البلد الصغير اخترع أبناؤه تليفونا محمولا، لا يحتاج إلى الكثير من المعادن ولا يكلف ألا القليل، بينما يباع في الأسواق بمئات أضعاف تكلفته مما جعل دولة فنلندة لا تأخذ مساعدات، من احد، وليست مدينة لأحد بل لديها فائض في ميزانيتها فبدأت تعطي الدول الفقيرة في أسيا وأفريقيا مساعدات وهبات، وهكذا انتقلت شركة من صناعة الأحذية غالى صناعة جلبت المليارات من الدولارات، وتحولت دولة فنلندة من دولة صغيرة تعيش على صيد السمك وقطع الأخشاب، إلى دولة تنعم بالثراء، والرفاهية،.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

الملك والصخرة

يحكى أن أحد الحكام في الصين وضع صخرة كبيرة على طريق رئيسي فأغلقه تماماً .. ووضع حارساً ليراقبها من خلف شجرة ويخبره بردة فعل الناس !! 

مر أول رجل وكان تاجر كبير في البلدة فنظر إلى الصخرة باشمئزاز منتقداً من وضعها دون أن يعرف أنه الحاكم ، فدار هذا التاجر من حول الصخرة رافعاً صوته قائلاً : " سوف أذهب لأشكو هذا الأمر ، سوف نعاقب من وضعها".

ثم مر شخص أخر وكان يعمل في البناء ، فقام بما فعله التاجر لكن صوته كان أقل علواً لأنه أقل شأناً في البلاد.

ثم مر 3 أصدقاء معاً من الشباب الذين ما زالوا يبحثون عن هويتهم في الحياة ، وقفوا إلى جانب الصخرة وسخروا من وضع بلادهم ووصفوا من وضعها بالجاهل والأحمق والفوضوي .. .ثم انصرفوا إلى بيوتهم.

مر يومان حتى جاء فلاح عادي من الطبقة الفقيرة ورآها فلم يتكلم، وبادر إليها مشمراً عن ساعديه محاولاً دفعها طالباً المساعدة ممن يمر فتشجع أحرون وساعدوه فدفعوا الصخرة حتى أبعدوها عن الطريق.

وبعد أن أزاح الصخرة وجد صندوقاً حفر له مساحة تحت الأرض ، في هذا الصندوق كانت هناك ورقة فيها قطع من ذهب ورسالة مكتوب فيها : "من الحاكم إلى من يزيل هذه الصخرة، هذه مكافأة للإنسان الإيجابي المبادر لحل المشكلة بدلاً من الشكوى منها"

انظروا حولكم وشاهدوا كم مشكلة نعاني منها ونستطيع حلها بكل سهولة لو توقفنا عن الشكوى وبدأنا بالحل ...
لا تلعن الظلام فقط حاول أن تضئ شمعة

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

لو كشف لك غطاء الغيب ما اخترت إلا الواقع 
د. جاسم المطوع



 دخل عليّ رجل يشتكي من سرقة سيارته، وعلمت بعد ذلك أن لديه سبعة أطفال عميان لا يبصرون، وهذه القصة التي سأرويها لكم ما زلت أتذكرها على الرغم من مرور أكثر من عشرين عاما عليها. عندما كنت وكيلا للنيابة العامة في بداية عملي في سلك القضاء، دخل مكتبي رجل كبير السن وعلامات الحزن ظاهرة عليه، وهو يروي لي حادثة سرقة ماله وسيارته.

قال: إني عملت خلال السنتين الماضيتين لجمع ألفي دينار لعلاج عيون اثنين من أبنائي، وقد سمعت عن طبيب جيد خططت أن أسافر له اليوم لإجراء العملية الجراحية بهذا المبلغ، وقد تركت المبلغ الذي جمعته لهما في السيارة، إلا أنها سرقت في صباح هذا اليوم فضاع كل جهدي وتعبي.

وكنت أستمع له بإنصات، وأنا أقول في نفسي "سبحان الله ما هذا الابتلاء العائلي"، فأحببت أن أخفف عنه مصابه فقلت له مسليا : لو كشف الله لك غطاء الغيب ما اخترت إلا الواقع. فشعرت من قسمات وجهه أنه لم يعجبه كلامي، ولكني مارست عملي، ثم ودعته، وانتهى الأمر.

وبعد أسبوع من الحادثة اتصل بي رجال المباحث وأبلغوني أنهم وجدوا السيارة المسروقة في الصحراء، وليس فيها وقود، فقالوا ربما سرقها صبيان صغار للتسلية بها، ولما انتهى الوقود تركوها بالصحراء، فقلت لهم المهم افتحوا درج السيارة وابحثوا لي عن المبلغ الذي تركه، فأخبروني أنهم وجدوا ألفي دينار، ففرحت كثيرا بهذا الخبر وطلبت منهم أن يحضروا السيارة والمبلغ، ودعوت الرجل صاحب الشكوى وأنا سعيد، لأني سأسعده بالخبر وأساعده على استكمال عملية ابنيه ليبصرا من العمى.

فلما دخل علي استقبلته بقولي: يا عم عندي لك مفاجأة وبشارة، فرد عليّ بنفس الأسلوب والطريقة، وقال: وأنا عندي لك مفاجأة وبشارة، فتوقفت قليلا وقلت في نفسي لعل رجال المباحث أبلغوه بالخبر، ولكني أوصيتهم ألا يخبروه، فقلت له وأنا على يقين أنه لا يعرف أننا وجدنا السيارة والمبلغ أخبرني ما هي مفاجأتك؟

فقال: أنت أخبرني أولا ما هي بشارتك؟ فقلت: أبشرك أننا وجدنا السيارة سليمة، وكذلك وجدنا فيها الألفي دينار في المكان الذي وصفته لنا فلم يذهب تعبك سدى. وكنت أقول الخبر وأنا مبتسم وفرحان وأراقب ردة فعله، فكان يستمع للخبر وكأنه أمر عادي ولم يتأثر به كثيرا، فقلت في نفسي (الله يستر) ربما حدث شيء لأطفاله، ثم تمالكت نفسي وقلت له : والآن جاء دورك فأخبرني ما هي بشارتك؟

فقال لي: هل تذكر ما هي الكلمة التي قلتها لي؟ قلت: نعم، فقال: رددها مرة أخرى، فقلت : (لو كشف لك غطاء الغيب ما اخترت إلا الواقع)، فقال: ماذا تعني؟ قلت: إن الله تعالى يقدر الابتلاء للإنسان بما فيه مصلحته، ولكن الإنسان أحيانا يعترض على القضاء، ولا يعلم أن ما قدره الله تعالى فيه خير له، فلو قدر الله لك أمرا تكرهه ثم كشف لك الغيب، وقال لك يا عبدي اختر أنت أي قضاء تريده أن أقضيه عليك، فإذا اطلعت على جميع الاحتمالات فإنك ستختار ما اختاره الله لك من قضاء وقدر، وهذا معنى (ما اخترت إلا الواقع)، فابتسم وقال: نعم كلامك صحيح مائة بالمائة ونعم بالله، فالله لا يختار لعبده إلا الخير، فقلت له: وما هي بشارتك؟ فقال: أبشرك أن الطفلين اللذين جمعت من أجلهما المال قد صارا بعد يومين من حادثة السرقة يبصران كما لو لم يكن بهما شيء، فقد أبصرا وكأننا عملنا لهما العملية.

فقلت له: سبحان الله فانظر إلى الحكمة من قدر الله ولطفه لك، فقد أخذ الله منك سيارتك ومالك الذي جمعته من أجل علاجهما، ثم رد على طفليك بصرهما وبعدها رد عليك سيارتك ومالك، أي نعمة أعظم من هذه! فقال: الحمد لله ، ولكن الإنسان عجول ودائما معترض على قدر الله،،،،،،،،،،،
فقلت له: نعم (لو كشف لك غطاء الغيب ما اخترت إلا الواقع)، فابتسم وانتهى اللقاء، ولكنه درس لن أنساه.

----------


## صالح العوكلي

*بارك الله فيك 
راقني ماقطفت لنا*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لون الكلمة
*

 الأسلوب الذي يتعامل به كل منا مع الآخرين هو المكون الأساسي لشخصيتك، حيث يعاملك الناس بانطباع مأخوذ من أسلوبك، وكمثال على ذلك هذه القصة التي تجسد لنا المعنى المقصود .
رأى احد الملوك بالمنام ( أن كل أسنانه تكسرت)، فأتي بأحد مفسرين الأحلام، فقال له الحلم .. فقال المفسر :أمتأكد أنت؟ فقال الملك نعم. فقال له: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، هذا معناه أن كل اهلك يموتون أمامك. !! فتغير وجه الملك وغضب على الفور وسجن الرجل .
 واتى بمفسر آخر فقال له نفس الكلام وأيضا سجنه! فجاء مفسر ثالث، وقال الملك له الحلم ، فقال المفسر: أمتأكد أنك حلمت هذا الحلم يا أيها الملك؟ مبروك يا أيها الملك مبروك. قال الملك لماذا؟! فقال المفسر مسرورا: تأويل الحلم أنك ما شاء الله ستكون أطول أهلك عمرا، فقال الملك مستغربا: أمتأكد؟فقال: نعم. 
ففرح الملك وأعطاه هدية! سبحان الله لو كان أطول أهله عمرا، أليس من الطبيعي أن أهله سيموتون قبله؟ 
لكن انظروا إلى مخرجات الكلام كيف تتكلم؟
وقفـة و عـظة!!!
نستطيـع أن نفسر الأمور ونوضحها للآخرين بأسـلوب جميـل، بحيث يستطيعون استيعابها حتى وإن كـانت أموراً سيئـة قد تحدث لهـم، إذا دعـونـا ننتقْـي بـدقَـة كـلمـاتنا قبـل أن نقـولهـا.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري



----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

* 
أن تكون طيباً لا يعنى أن تكون ضعيفاً*
 استيقظ ضمير الثعبان فجأة وأراد أن يكفر عن ذنوبه السابقة، ويكف عن إيذاء الآخرين، فسعى إلى شيخ كبير قد هرم يستفتيه في أمره، فنصحه الشيخ بأن ينتحي من الأرض مكانا معزولا، وأن يكتفي بالنزر اليسير من القوت تكفيرا عن جرائمه، ففعل ذلك لكنه لم يسترح لأن مجموعة من الصبيان جاؤوا إليه فقذفوه بالأحجار فلم يرد عليهم، فشجعهم ذلك على أن يذهبوا إليه في كل يوم ويقذفوه حتى كادوا يقتلوه، فعاد الثعبان مرة أخرى إلى الشيخ يسأله فقال الشيخ: أنفث في الهواء نفثة كل أسبوع ليعلم هؤلاء الصبية أنك تستطيع رد العدوان إذا أردت، فعمل الثعبان بنصيحة الراهب فأبتعد الصبية عنه.
*الدرس المستفادة من هذه القصة*:
* لا تكن مفرطاً فى استخدامك للطيبة والتسامح حتى لا يعتبرها الآخرون ضعفا و مهانة.
* أن تكون طيباً لا يعنى أن تكون ضعيفا، هنا يأتي دور الثعبان ونفثته التي تخبر من غره حلم الحليم، وأن اليد التي لا تبطش قد ألجمها الأدب لا الضعف.
* اللسان العف استمد عفته من حسن الخلق، لا من ضعف المنطق وقلة الحيلة.
* أن مهانة المسيء هي التي منعتنا من مجاراته لا الرهبة منه أو خشيته.
* إن إظهار العصا بين الحين والآخر كفيل بإعلام الجهلاء أن أصحاب الضمائر الحية، أقوياء أشداء، قادرين على الحفاظ على حقوقهم وخصوصياتهم، نعم قد نعفو عمن أخطأ فينا مرة أو أكثر، وقد نتغاضى عن الإساءة فترة، لكن أن يكون هذا مطية لتضييع كرامتنا ومهابتنا، فهذا ما لا يرضاه عقل أو منطق أو دين، وفي أدب العرب أن من أمن العقوبة أساء الأدب.

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

دعك من الصور يا عبد الحميد فأنت في ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

> دعك من الصور يا عبد الحميد فأنت في ملتقى أهل الحديث


جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن
هل هناك من حرمة في هذه الصور

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*صدى الصوت*
  خرج أحد الحكماء مع ابنه ليعلمه الحكمة وأثناء سيرهما سقط الطفل على ركبته.. صرخ الطفل بصوتٍ مرتفع آآآآه، فإذا به يسمع من أقصى الوادي من يشاطره الألم بصوتٍ مماثل:آآآآه نسي الطفل الألم وسارع في دهشةٍ سائلاً مصدر الصوت: من أنت؟؟ فإذا الجواب يرد عليه سؤاله: ومن أنت؟؟ رد عليه الطفل مؤكداً: بل أنا أسألك من أنت؟ ومرة أخرى لا يكون الرد إلا بنفس الجفاء والحدة: بل أنا أسألك من أنت؟ صاح الطفل غاضباً " أنت جبان" وبنفس القوة يجيء الرد " أنت جبان " ... عندها طلب الأب الحكيم من ولده أن ينتبه للجواب هذه المرة وصاح في الوادي": إني أحترمك ،جاء بنفس نغمة الوقار "إني أحترمك".. عجب الابن من تغيّر اللهجة ولكن الأب أكمل قائلاً:"كم أنت رائع "فلم يقلّ الرد عن تلك العبارة الراقية " كم أنت رائع "ذهل الطفل مما سمع ولم يفهم سر التحول في الجواب ولذا صمت بعمق لينتظر تفسيراً من أبيه لهذه التجربة قال الحكيم: "أي بني: نحن نسمي هذه الظاهرة الطبيعية (صدى الصوت)، لكنها في الواقع هي الحياة بعينها
الحياة لا تعطيك إلا بقدر ما تعطيها .. ولا تحرمك إلا بمقدار ما تحرم نفسك منها ..
إذا لم يعجبك ما تحصل عليه ،فانظر إلى ما تمنحه

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*أصدق من هدهد*
  تنازع الهدهد مع الغراب على حفرة بها ماء وادعى كلا منهما ملكيته فتحاكما إلى قاضى الطير فطلب بيّنة ولما لم يكن لأحدهما بيّنة فحكم بها للهدهد ،فقال له: لِمَ حكمت لي بها؟ فقال: اشتهر عنك الصدق بين الناس فقالوا أصدق من هدهد.. فقال: إن كان كما قلت فأنى والله لست ممن يشتهر بصفة ويفعل خلافها، هذه الحفرة للغراب ولأن تبقى لي هذه الشهرة أفضل من ألف حفرة.
*تصرف كما لو كنت جميلاً وواثقاً وستكون كذلك "ويليام جيمس".*
*طالما أنك ستفكر على أية حال،فكر في أشياء كبيرة جداً"دونالد ترامب".*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*أنا أعرفها*
كان يذهب يومياً لدار الرعاية بالمسنين لتناول الإفطار مع زوجته رغم أن عمره اقترب من الثمانين، عندما سألته عن سبب دخول زوجته لدار الرعاية بالمسنين؟ قال: إنها هناك منذ فترة لأنها مصابة بمرض الزهايمر (ضعف الذاكرة).
سألته: وهل ستقلق زوجتك لو تأخرت عن الميعاد قليلا؟ فأجاب: إنها لم تعد تعرف من أنا.. إنها لا تستطيع التعرف عليّ منذ خمس سنوات مضت، قلت مندهشاً: ولازلت تذهب لتناول الإفطار معها كل صباح على الرغم من أنها لا تعرف من أنت؟ ابتسم الرجل وهو يضغط على يدي وقال: هي لا تعرف من أنا ولكني أعرف من هي؛؛؛ اضطررت أن أخفي دموعي حتى رحيله، وقلت لنفسي: هذا هو نوع الحب الذي نريده.

*من لا يعتبرك رأس مال، لا تعتبره مكسباً*
*الناس معادن تصدأ بالملل .. وتتمدد بالأمل .. وتنكمش بالألم.*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الفلاح والذرة*
إعتاد أحد المزارعين الحصول على جائزة كلما شارك بمسابقة الذرة السنوية،وفي أحد الأيام قابله صحفي وناقشه في أسباب فوزه كل عام. علم الصحفي أن المزارع يتبادل بذور الذرة مع جيرانه ,فسأله :"كيف تعطي بذرك الجيد لجيرانك وأنت تعلم أنهم ينافسوك بالمسابقة؟". رد المزارع:"ألا تعلم ياسيدي أن الريح تأخذ بذور اللقاح و تلقي بها من حقل إلى آخر؟ فعندما يزرع جيراني بذورا رديئة,ستنتشر بذور اللقاح المتناثرة على محصولي, فإذا كنت أريد محصولا جيدا",لا بد أن أعطي جيراني أفضل أنواع البذور"هذا المزارع يدرك جيدا" كيف تتفاعل الأشياء مع الحياة"فهو لا يستطيع أن ينتج محصولا جيدا إلا إذا عاون جيرانه على إنتاج محصول جيد.
** سعادة الفرد من سعادة الكل*
** الجزاء من جنس العمل*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أعلمه الأدب
 في كل صباح يقف عند كشكه الصغير ليلقي عليه تحية الصباح ويأخذ صحيفته المفضلة ويدفع ثمنها وينطلق ولكنه لا يحظى إطلاقا برد من البائع على تلك التحية، يراه الناس يومياً على هذا الحال ،يقف صباحاً يلقى على البائع التحية ،البائع لم يرد ولا مرة على تلك التحية ثم يأخذ الرجل صحيفته وينطلق ..
 وفى إحدى الأيام سأله أحد الزبائن : لماذا تلقي التحية على صاحب الكشك يومياً مع أنه لم يرد عليك السلام ولو مرة واحدة فقال الرجل وما الغريب في ذلك؟ فقال: قال: أنك تلقى التحية يومياً على رجل لا يردها؟ فسأله صاحبنا وما السبب في أنه لا يرد التحية برأيك؟ فقال: أعتقد أنه وبلا شك رجل قليل الأدب، وهو لا يستحق أساسا أن تُلقى عليه التحية، فقال صاحبنا: إذن هو برأيك قليل الأدب؟ قال: نعم، قال صاحبنا: هل تريدني أن أتعلم منه قلة الأدب أم أعلمه الأدب؟
* علينا أن نمثل نحن التغيير الذي نريد أن نحدثه فيمن حولنا "غاندي"
* من الصعب أن تهزم إنساناً لا يستسلم

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

الدين النصيحة - الملك والشّحّاذ
 كان للملك جواد أصيل مميّز، رغب رئيسُ قبيلة في شرائه، فرفض الملك بيعه؛ أصر رئيس القبيلة الحصول على الجواد ولو بالخداع؛ وإذ علم أنّ الملك معتاد أن يذهب إلى الغابة ممتطياً جواده، ذهب وتمدّد على الطريق، وتظاهر بأنه شحّاذ مريض، ولا قوّة له على المشي. فترجّل الملك عن حصانه، وقد أخذته الشفقة، وعرض عليه أن ينقله على حصانه إلى مستوصف لتطبيبه، وساعده على ركوب الحصان؛ 

وما أن استقرّ صاحبنا على ظهر الجواد حتى لَمزَه برجله وأطلق له العنان. فشرع الملك يركض وراءه ويصيح به ليتوقّف.
ولمّا أصبح على بعد كاف ليكون في أمان، توقّف ونظر إلى الوراء، فبادره الملك بهذا القول: لقد استوليت على جوادي، لا بأس! إنّما أطلب منك معروفاً. قال: وما هو؟  قال: ألاّ تقول لأحد كيف حصلت على جوادي؛ قال له: ولماذا؟ قال: لأنه قد يوجد يوماً إنسان مريض حقاً ملقى على قارعة الطريق ويطلب المساعدة، فإذا انتشر خبر خدعتك، سيمرّ الناس بالمريض ولن يسعفوه خوفاً من أن يقعوا ضحية خداع مثلي.
* ابذل النّصح حتّى لمن أساء لك فإنّّ النّصح أمانة وتركه خيانة، وليكن حرصك على تبليغ الأمانة بصدق أكبر من حرصك على استرداد الحق.

----------


## علي خان الكردي

> لو كشف لك غطاء الغيب ما اخترت إلا الواقع...
>  دخل عليّ رجل يشتكي من سرقة سيارته، وعلمت بعد ذلك أن لديه سبعة أطفال عميان لا يبصرون، وهذه القصة التي سأرويها لكم ما زلت أتذكرها على الرغم من مرور أكثر من عشرين عاما عليها. عندما كنت وكيلا للنيابة العامة في بداية عملي في سلك القضاء، دخل مكتبي رجل كبير السن وعلامات الحزن ظاهرة عليه، وهو يروي لي حادثة سرقة ماله وسيارته..... .....


اقشعر لها جلدي ...
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أين تريد أن تذهب ؟ 
 نزل أحدهم من بيته ووقف أمام الباب وهو في كامل أناقته وحسن هندامه، أخذ يشير بيده إلى سيارة أجرة وبالفعل لم تمر بضعُ ثوانٍ حتى توقفت أمامه سيارة أجرة، فتح الباب وركب السيارة فنظر إليه السائق في أدب واحترام وسأله: إلى أين تريد الذهاب يا سيدي؟
صمت صاحبنا برهة غير قصيرة والسائق ينتظر رده وعندما طال انتظاره سأل الراكب مرة أخرى وقال له: عفواً أين تريد أن نتوجه يا سيدي؟ رفع الراكب رأسه وتنحنح وكأنه يبحث عن صوته، ولمع في عينيه حيرة محبطة ملأت المكان وقال: لا أدري.
لم يصدق السائق نفسه، وقال: ماذا؟ لا تدري إلى أين ذاهب؟ جاء الرد خجولاً مهزوزاً: نعم. سؤالي لك؟ 

ماذا ستفعل لو كنت مكان هذا السائق؟ هل ستطرد الراكب؟ أم تشك في قواه العقلية؟ أو ماذا أنت بفاعل؟ مهما يكن رد فعلك فلا أظن أنك ترضى عن سلوك ذلك الراكب، وهذه حقيقة فكلنا في الغالب لن نرضى عن مثل هذا السلوك من الضياع والحيرة ولكن هل سألت نفسك: أين تريد أن تذهب بحياتك أنت بعد خمس أو عشر سنوات من الآن؟
*هل عندك وجهة تولي وجهك شطرها؟*
*هل تعرف إلى أين تقود عربة حياتك؟*

----------


## علي خان الكردي

> *قيل*: «لحكيم ما مثل الدنيا؟ قال: هي أقل من أن يكون لها مثل*»([3]).*


ولكن الله سبحانه ضرب للدنيا مثل والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك فما بال هذا الحكيم؟!!

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

> ولكن الله سبحانه ضرب للدنيا مثل والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك فما بال هذا الحكيم؟!!


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل،،،،، ولكني أرى أن الحكيم أراد بقوله ذلك التقليل من شأن الدنيا فقط فأن المولى عز وجل، ورسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ما ضرب مثلا لدنيا إلا وحقر من شأنها كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لو كانت الدنيا تعدل عند الله جناح بعوضة ما سقى كافرا منها شربة ماء" فهو يقصد التحقير من شانها ليس إلا.
وعلى كل الأحوال: كما قال مالك "كل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد".

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لا تتسرع*
 كان هناك ملكا أعطاه الله أربعة أبناء.
وكان همّ هذا الملك أن يعلم أولاده درسا هاما وهو ألا يحكموا على الأشياء سريعا ، فقرر الملك أن يعد لهم تحدى فقال لهم عليكم الذهاب إلى شجرة الكمثرى والتي كانت بعيدة جدا ثم يعودون مرة أخرى حتى يصف كل منهم ما رأى.

وبالفعل بدأ السباق ليصل كل من أولاده في وقت مختلف من العام وذلك بسبب بعد المكان الابن الأول وصل في الشتاء والثاني في الربيع والثالث في الصيف وأصغرهم وصل في الخريف وعند رجوع الأولاد جمعهم الملك ليصف كل منهم ما شاهده عند الشجرة:

◄فالابن الأول الذي وصل في الشتاء قال: الشجرة كانت قبيحة وملتوية.
◄أما الثاني الذي وصل في الربيع فقال: كيف ذلك لقد رأيت الشجرة مغطاة بكساء من البراعم الخضراء التي تحمل الكثير من الوعود.
◄وعارضهم من وصل صيفا قائلا: ليس هذا ما رأيت لقد رأيت الشجرة مملوءة بالزهور والتي تغطى الجو حولها برائحة خلابة لقد كان هذا من أفضل ما رأيت في حياتي.
◄رد عليهم أصغرهم الذي وصل في الخريف: أنا لا أوافقكم الرأي فقد رأيت الشجرة كاملة النضج تتدلى منها ثمارها بشكل يملؤها الحياة.
رد الملك والذي كان يستمع إلى كل منهم قائلا: أبنائي كل منكم على صواب فيما شاهد لأن كل منكم شاهد نفس الشجرة، لكن في فصل مختلف ولذلك فكل منكم لا يستطيع الحكم على شجرة أو شخص من مجرد فصل من حياته أو موقف تعرض له فجوهر الشخص وما يحمله من فرحة وحب, سرور أو غضب يمكن أن نحكم عليه فقط في النهاية عندما يمر بكل الفصول، فلو استسلم أحدكم في الشتاء لن يدرك وعود الربيع وجمال الصيف ونضج الخريف، ولا تترك ألم فصل من الفصول يؤثر على استمتاعك بالفصول الأخرى.
*ولا تحكم على الحياة بمجرد مرورك بفصل صعب ولكن تعلم المثابرة، وقل لنفسك أن الأفضل قادم في وقت لاحق.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

سكة القطــار وصناعة القرار
 
كان عدد من الأطفال يلعبون بجوار خطين لسكة الحديد، أحدهما سليم والآخر معطل، وبينما اختار طفل واحد أن يلعب بجوار سكة الحديد الملغاة، اختار الباقون من سكة القطار السالكة ملعبا لهم.

نريدك أن تتخيل القطار مقبلا وأنت تقف على مفترق السكتين: وعليك أن تقرر:
هل تترك القطار على سكته السالكة فيقتل المجموعة الكبيرة من الأطفال؟!
أم تغير مساره ليسلك الطريق المغلق مغامرا بحياة الطفل الوحيد الذي يلعب على الخط المعطل ؟!

- دعنا نتوقف لبرهة لنفكر في القرار الذي سنتخذه؛ ثم نحلل الموقف بدقة قبل أن نتخذ القرار النهائي.
يعتقد معظم الناس أن قرار تغيير مسار القطار يعني التضحية بطفل واحد فقط؛ إذ يعتبر إنقاذ عدد من الأطفال على حساب طفل واحد قرارا حكيما من الناحيتين المنطقية والعاطفية على حد سواء!.

ولكن هل تبادر لأذهاننا أن الطفل الذي اختار اللعب على الخط الملغي، اتخذ قرارا سليما ومكانا آمنا؟! ومع ذلك فإننا نضحي به بسبب حماقة أصدقائه الذين اختاروا اللعب في وجه الخطر؛ يحدث هذا النوع من الأزمات يوميا في حياتنا العملية والاجتماعية على حد سواء؛ فنحن دائما نضحي بالأقلية لمصلحة الأغلبية مهما كانت درجة جهل أو حماقة تلك الأغلبية، ومهما كانت درجة علم وحنكة الأقلية.

إذ اعتبرنا الطفل الوحيد أقلية فمن المحتمل ألا تثير التضحية به شفقتنا، وأن لا نذرف الدموع عليه؛ يقضي الحق والمنطق والعدل أن لا نغير مسار القطار! لأن الأطفال الذين اختاروا المسار السالك ملعبا لم ينتبهوا إلى ذلك، وأنه يمكنهم أن يلوذوا بالفرار عند سماع صفارة القطار.
إذا قررنا تحويل القطار إلى المسار المعطل فسوف يموت ذلك الطفل بالتأكيد،
لأنه لن يخطر بباله أن القطار سيتخذ ذلك المسار. 
والاحتمال الأرجح أنه تم تغيير المسار إلى السكة الجديدة بسبب عدم صلاحية الخط القديم.
هناك نتيجة أخرى محتملة لانحراف القطار عن مساره السالك وهي تعريض حياة المئات من الركاب للخطر بتحويل القطار إلى خط كان مهجور وملغي.وهذه هي العبرة.
ففي حين تمتلئ حياتنا بالقرارات الصعبة التي علينا اتخاذها، لابد وأن ندرك أن القرارات السريعة ليست دائما قرارات صحيحة.
وعلينا دائما أن نتذكر أنه ليس كل الصحيح مرغوبا، وليس كل المرغوب صحيحا.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الزّوجة والأسد*
 
في إحدى القرى قصدت امرأة أحد الحكماء وهي تظنّه ساحراً ممّا قيل لها عنه من بعض نساء قريتها الجاهلات، وطلبت منه أن يقوم لها بعمل سحريّ لزوجها السيئ بحيث يجعله يحبّها حبّاً لا يرى به معها أحداً من نساء العالم.

ولأنّ الرّجل كان حقّاً حكيماً أطرق مليّاً وفكّر في حلّ لها ثمّ قال: إنّك تطلبين شيئاً ليس بسهل لقد طلبت شيئاً عظيماً فهل أنت مستعدّة لتحمّل التّكاليف؟ قالت: نعم. قال لها: إنّ الأمر لا يتمّ إلّا إذا أحضرت شعرة من رقبة الأسد.
قالت: الأسد؟!! قال: نعم.
قالت: كيف أستطيع ذلك والأسد حيوان مفترس ولا أضمن أن يقتلني. أليس هناك طريقة أسهل وأكثر أمناً؟
قال لها: لا يمكن أن يتمّ لك ما تريدين من محبّة الزّوج إلّا بهذا وإذا فكّرت ستجدين الطّريقة المناسبة لتحقيق الهدف.
ذهبت المرأة وهي تضرب أخماس بأسداس تفكّر في كيفيّة الحصول على الشّعرة المطلوبة، فاستشارت من تثق بعلمهم في مثل هذا الأمر، فقيل لها أنّ الأسد لا يفترس إلا إذا جاع، وعليها أن تُشبعه حتّى تأمن شره.

ذهبت إلى الغابة القريبة منهم، وبدأت ترمي للأسد قطع اللّحم وتبتعد واستمرّت في إلقاء اللّحم إلى أن ألفت الأسد وألفها مع الزّمن، وفي كلّ مرّة كانت تقترب منه قليلاً إلى أن جاء اليوم الّذي تمدّد الأسد بجانبها وهو لا يشكّ في محبّتها له، فوضعت يدها على رأسه وأخذت تمسح بها على شعره ورقبته بكلّ حنان, وبينما الأسد في هذا الاستمتاع والاسترخاء لم يكن من الصّعب أن تأخذ المرأة الشّعرة بكل هدوء.
وما إن أحسّت بتملّكها للشّعرة حتّى أسرعت للحكيم الّذي كانت تظنّه ساحراً لتعطيه إيّاها والفرحة تملأ نفسها بأنّها ستصبح الملاك الّذي سيتربّع على قلب زوجها وإلى الأبد.

فلمّا رأى العالم الشّعرة سألها: ماذا فعلت حتّى استطعت أن تحصلي على هذه الشّعرة؟ فشرحت له خطّة ترويض الأسد، والّتي تلخّصت في معرفة المدخل لقلب الأسد أوّلاً وهو البطن، ثمّ الاستمرار والصّبر على ذلك إلى أن يحين وقت قطف الثّمرة. حينها قال لها الحكيم: يا أمة الله... زوجك ليس أكثر شراسة من الأسد افعلي مع زوجك مثل ما فعلت مع الأسد تملكيه. تعرّفي على المدخل لقلبه تأسريه وضعي الخطّة لذلك واصبري.

*أهداف القصة:*
إذا أردنا شئ بقوة فإننا نحاول فعليا بشتى الطرق للحصول عليه.
وهناك أشياء بسيطة بحياتنا نريدها ولكن لا نفكر كيف نصل إليها على الرغم من بساطتها وقربها منا وقربنا منه، ولكن دوما علينا التحلي بالصبر.

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*احتفظ أنت بتقديرك وسأحتفظ أنا بحلمي*
عندما كان "فريد سميث" صاحب ومؤسس "شركة فيدرال إكسبرس fedex" طالباً في السنة النهائية في جامعة "ييل" الأمريكية طلب أساتذته منه إعداد مشروع يمثل حلم من أحلامه، فاقترح فريد على أساتذته فكرة مشروع لنقل الطرود حول العالم في وقت قصير لا يتعدى يومين ... حكم كل الأساتذة على هذا المشروع بالفشل وقالوا له إنها فكرة ساذجة وإن الناس لن تحتاج أبداً لهذا النوع من الخدمة، وأعطاه أستاذه مقبول في هذا البحث، وقال له أنه على استعداد لإعطائه درجة أفضل إن عدل هو فكرة مشروعه، فرد عليه الشاب المؤمن بقدرته والقابض على حلمه *احتفظ أنت بتقديرك وسأحتفظ أنا بحلمي*.
وبدأ فريد مشروعه بعد التخرج مباشرة بمجموعة بسيطة من الطرود حوالي 8 طرود، وخسر أموالا في بداية المشروع، وكان مثار سخرية الناس، ولكنه استمر وحاول، وقاتل من أجل حلمه، والآن شركته من أكبر الشركات في العالم في هذا المجال.
إن التاريخ لم يذكر اسم الأستاذ الذي أعطى تقدير ضعيف لهذا الرجل، ولكن التاريخ والجغرافيا أيضاً تجوب طائرات، وشاحنات فريد، جميع أرجاء الأرض، ذكرت هذا الرجل بحروف من نور، بل حروف من مليارات الدولارات، ولم يدفعه الفشل في بداية المشروع إلى التردد في أن يتمسك بحلمه.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الشاب الياباني تاكيو اوساهيرا وبدايه الثورة الصناعية في اليابان*
 هذه القصة سمعتها أكثر من مرة من الشيخ الفاضل "أبو إسحاق الحويني" في "سلسلة فك الوثاق بشرح كتاب الرقاق"، وقد ذكرها الداعية المتميز محمد عقيل موسى الشريف بعنوان "الهمة طريق إلى القمة".
الشاب الياباني تاكيو اوساهيرا وبدايه الثورة الصناعية في اليابان

قصة كفاح ونجاح, قصة شاب اسمه تاكيو اوساهيرا والذي خرج من اليابان مسافراً مع بعثةٍ متجهين إلى ألمانيا (بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية), وحلمه الذي يتمنى تحقيقه هو أن ينجح في صناعة محرك يكون أول محرك كامل الصّنع يحمل شعار صُنع في اليابان، بدأ يدرس بجد وعزيمة أكثر مضت السنوات سراعاً كان أساتذته الألمان يوحون إليه بأن نجاحك الحقيقي هو من خلال حصولك على شهادة الدكتوراه في هندسة الميكانيكا، كان يقاوم تلك الفكرة ويعرف أن نجاحه الحقيقي هو أن يتمكن من صناعة محرك، بعد أن أنهى دراسته وجد نفسه عاجزاً عن معرفة ذلك اللغز ينظر إلى المحرك ولازال يراه أمراً مذهلاً في صنعه غامضاً في تركيبه لا يستطيع أن يفكِّك رموزه.

جاءت الفكرة مرة أخرى ليحلق من خلالها في خياله وليمضي من خلال خياله نحو عزيمة تملكته وشعور أسره، تلك الفكرة: (لابد الآن أن أتَّخذ خطوة جادة من خلالها أكتشف كيف يمكن أن أصنع المحرك).

حضر ذات يوم معرضاً لبيع المحركات الايطالية، اشترى أحد المحركات بما يعادل راتباً كاملاً من رواتبه، أخذ المحرك إلى غرفته، بدأ يفكك قطع المحرك قطعةً قطعة، بدأ يرسم كل قطعة يفكِّكها ويضع لها رقماً، ويحاول أن يفهم لماذا وُضعت في هذا المكان وليس في غيره، بعد ما انتهى من تفكيك المحرك قطعة قطعة، بدأ بتجميعه مرة أخرى، استغرقت العملية ثلاثة أيام، ثلاثة أيام من العمل المتواصل لم يكن ينام خلالها أكثر من ثلاث ساعات يومياً ويكتفي بوجبة طعام واحدة، في اليوم الثالث استطاع أن يعيد تركيب المحرك وأن يعيد تشغيله مرة أخرى، فرح كثيراً، أخذ المحرك، ذهب يقفز فرحاً نحو أستاذه، نحو مسئول البعثة ورئيسها: استطعت أن أعيد تشغيل المحرك، بعدما أعدت تجميع القطع قطعة قطعة، تنفس الصعداء, شعر بالراحة: الآن نجحتُ, لكن الأستاذ أشار إليه: لِسّا, لِسّا ما نجحت, النجاح الحقيقي هو أن تأخذ هذا المحرك, و أعطاه محرك آخر: هذا المحرك لا يعمل, إذا استطعت أن تعيد إصلاح هذا المحرك فقد استطعت أن تفهم اللغز،  تجربة جديدة، أخذ المحرك الجديد وبدأ في تفكيكه، وبنفس الطريقة، قطعة قطعة، بدأ يعمل على إعادة تجميع ذلك المحرك، اكتشف الخلل، ثلاث قطع من قطع المحرك تالفة وتحتاج إلى إعادة صهر وتكوين من جديد، فكر أنه إذا أراد أن يتعلم صناعة المحركات فلا بد أن يدرس كعاملٍ بسيط، كيف يمكن لنا أن نقوم بعملية صهر وتكوين وتصنيع القطع الصغيرة حتى نستطيع من خلالها أن نصنع المحرك الكبير.

وتمكن وبشكل سريع تجميع بقية القطع بعد أن اكتشف الخلل، ركب المحرك من جديد، بعد عشرة أيام من العمل المتواصل طربت أذنه بسماع صوت المحرك وهو يعمل من جديد، حمل المحرك سريعاً وذهب إلى رئيس البعثة: الآن نجحت، الآن سألبس بدلة العامل البسيط وأتّجه لكي أتعلم في مصانع صهر المعادن، كيف يمكن لنا أن نصنع القطع الصغيرة، هذا هو الحلم، وتلك هي العزيمة، بعدما نجح رجع ذلك الشاب إلى اليابان، تلقّى مباشرة رسالة من إمبراطور اليابان، وكانوا ينظرون إليه بتقديس وتقدير، رسالة من إمبراطور اليابان! ماذا يريد فيها؟ أريد لقاءك ومقابلتك شخصياً على جهدك الرائع وشكرك على ما قمت به.

رد على الرسالة: لا زلت حتى الآن لا أستحق أن أحظى بكل ذلك التقدير وأن أحظى بكل ذلك الشرف، حتى الآن أنا لم أنجح، بعد تلك الرسالة، بدأ يعمل من جديد، يعمل في اليابان، عمل تسع سنوات أخرى بالإضافة إلى تسع سنوات ماضية قضاها في ألمانيا، كم المجموع؟ أمضى تسع سنوات جديدة من العمل المتواصل استطاع بعدها أن يحمل عشرة محركات صُنعت في اليابان، حملها إلى قصر الإمبراطور الياباني، وقال: الآن نجحت، عندما استمع إليها الإمبراطور الياباني وهي تعمل تَهلّل وجهه فرحاً، هذه أجمل معزوفة سمعتها في حياتي، صوت محركات يابانية الصّنع مئة بالمئة.

الآن نجح تاكيو اوساهيرا، الآن استطاع أن يصنع ذاته عندما حَوّل الفكرة التي حلّقت في خياله من خلال عزيمته إلى هدف يراه بعينيه ويخطو إليه يوماً بعد يوم، عندما وصل إلى ذلك الهدف استطاع أن ينجح، في ذلك اليوم صنع ذاته، صناعة الذات انطلقت من ذلك الشاب ليتبنّاها كلّ عامل ياباني يرفع شعار: إذا كان الناس يعملون ثمان ساعات في اليوم سأعمل تسع ساعات: ثمان ساعات لنفسي ولأولادي والساعة التاسعة من أجل اليابان، تلك المعنويات جعلتنا نقول العالم يلهو واليابان يعمل، جعلتنا نفتخر بملبوساتنا وبمقتنياتنا لأنها صُنعت في اليابان.
*متى يأتي اليوم ونعمل ساعة من أجل الوطن؟؟*
*هذه القصة من أعظم الأمثلة لإخواننا وأبنائنا الطلاب*
*فبعقولهم وأيديهم فقط يمكن تحقيق المجد ( بعد التوكل على الله )*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*اجعل نظرتك للأمور أوسع بكثير*
عقب فوزه بإحدى بطولات الجولف تسلم اللاعب الأرجنتيني الشهير "روبرت دي فينشنزو" شيك الفوز وهو يبتسم لكاميرات التصوير، ثم توجه إلى مبنى النادي واستعد للمغادرة … بعد وقت قصير .. توجه إلى سيارته في المرآب، اقتربت منه امرأة شابة وقالت له أن طفلها يعاني مرضاً خطيراً ويكاد يواجه الموت.. وهي لا تعرف كيف لها أن تأتي بالأموال لتدفع فواتير الطبيب وتكاليف المستشفى.
تأثر روبرتو بقصتها فأخرج قلمه وظهَّر شيك الفوز كي يُصْرَف لها.. وقال لها وهو يعطيها الشيك: لا بد أن تجعلي أيام طفلك مليئة بالسعادة، في الأسبوع التالي وبينما كان روبرت يتناول طعام الغداء في ناد ريفي جاء إليه أحد مسؤولي اتحاد الجولف للمحترفين وقال له: "لقد أخبرني بعض الصبية في مرآب السيارات أنك قابلت في الأسبوع الماضي سيدة شابة بعد فوزك بالدورة" أومأ روبرت رأسه موافقاً، فقال الموظف: إن هذه السيدة متصنعة ومدعية فليس لديها طفل مريض.. إنها حتى لم تتزوج.. لقد احتالت عليك وسلبتك مالك يا صديقي.
*فقال روبرت: هل تعني أنه لا يوجد طفل يحتضر؟*
*قال الموظف: هذا صحيح!*
*فقال روبرت: هذا أحسن خبر سمعته طوال الأسبوع..**اجعل نظرتك للأمور أوسع بكثير*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أجمع ريش الطيور أو امسك لسانك!!
 ثار فلاح على صديقه وقذفه بكلمة جارحة، وما إن عاد إلى منزله، وهدأت أعصابه، بدأ يفكر باتزان: كيف خرجت هذه الكلمة من فمي؟! سأقوم وأعتذر لصديقي، بالفعل عاد الفلاح إلى صديقه، وفي خجل شديد قال له: أنا آسف فقد خرجت هذه الكلمة عفوا مني، اغفر لي وتقبل الصديق اعتذاره، لكن عاد الفلاح ونفسُه مُرّة، كيف تخرج مثل هذه الكلمة من فمه لم يسترح قلبه لما فعله. 
فالتقى بشيخ القرية واعترف بما ارتكب، قائلا له: أريد يا شيخي أن تستريح نفسي، فإني غير مصدق أن هذه الكلمة خرجت من فمي، 
قال له الشيخ: إن أردت أن تستريح أملئ جعبتك بريش الطيور، واعبر على كل بيوت القرية، وضع ريشة أمام كل منزل، 
في طاعة كاملة نفذ الفلاح ما قيل له، ثم عاد إلى شيخه متهللاً، فقد أطاع.
قال له الشيخ: الآن أذهب اجمع الريش من أمام الأبواب، 
عاد الفلاح ليجمع الريش فوجد الرياح قد حملت الريش، ولم يجد إلا القليل جدا أمام الأبواب، فعاد حزينا.
عندئذ قال له الشيخ: كل كلمة تنطق بها أشبه بريشه تضعها أمام بيت أخيك، ما أسهل أن تفعل هذا؟! لكن ما أصعب أن ترد الكلمات إلى فمك، 
إذن عليك أن تجمع ريش الطيور.. أو تمسك لسانك، تذكروا قول الله تعالى: "ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد"، وقول نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام: المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قصة الياباني والبريطاني*
 كان هناك رجلان يمران عبر بوابة الجمارك في أحد المطارات, كان الرجل الأول يابانيا ويحمل حقيبتين كبيرتين, بينما كان الثاني بريطانيا ... وأخذ البريطاني يساعد الياباني على المرور بحقائبه الثقيلة عبر بوابة الجمارك.

عندها رنت ساعة الياباني بنغمة غير معتادة, ضغط الرجل على زر صغير في ساعته, وبدأ في التحدث عبر هاتف صغير للغاية موجود في الساعة… أصيب البريطاني بالدهشة من هذه التكنولوجيا المتقدمة! وعرض على الياباني 5000 دولار مقابل الساعة, ولكن الياباني رفض البيع.

استمر البريطاني في مساعدة الياباني في المرور بحقائبه عبر الجمارك. بعد عدة ثوان, بدأت ساعة الياباني ترن مرة أخرى…! هذه المرة, فتح الرجل غطاء الساعة فظهرت شاشة ولوحة مفاتيح دقيقة, استخدمها الرجل لاستقبال بريده الالكتروني والرد عليه…! نظر البريطاني للساعة في دهشة شديدة وعرض على الياباني 25000 دولار مقابلها, مرة أخرى قال الياباني إن الساعة ليست للبيع, مرة أخرى استمر البريطاني في مساعدة الياباني في حمل حقائب الضخمة.

رنت الساعة مرة ثالثة, وفي هذه المرة استخدمها الياباني لاستقبال فاكس, هذه المرة كان البريطاني مصمما على شراء الساعة, وزاد من الثمن الذي عرضه حتى وصل الى 300,000 دولار…! عندها سأله الياباني, إن كانت النقود بحوزته بالفعل, فأخرج البريطاني دفتر شيكاته وحرر له شيكا بالمبلغ فورا…! عندها استخدم الياباني الساعة لنقل صورة الشيك إلى بنكه, وقام بتحويل المبلغ إلى حسابه في سويسرا…! ثم خلع ساعته وأعطاها للبريطاني وسار مبتعدا، "انتظر صرخ البريطاني! "لقد نسيت حقائبك"؛ رد الياباني قائلا: إنها ليست حقائبي، وإنما بطاريات الساعة!!

كم مرة في مجال العمل رأيت أو سمعت عن فكرة رائعة, ثم قمت باعتمادها فورا بدون أن تفهم طريقة عملها بالفعل؟ أو تعي ما يترتب عليها!! وماذا كانت النتائج؟؟؟.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

سر السعادة
 ذهب أحد مديري الانشاءات إلى أحد مواقع العمل حيث كان العمال يقومون بتشييد مبنى ضخم واقترب من عامل وسأله: ماذا تفعل؟

رد العامل بعصبية: أقوم بتكسير الأحجار الصلبة بهذه الآلات البدائية ثم أرتبها كما أمرني رئيس العمال، وأنصبب عرقا في هذا الحر الشديد؛ انه عمل مرهق للغاية ويسب لي الضيق من الحياة بأكملها.

تركه المدير وتوجه بذات السؤال لعامل آخر: فقال: أنا أقوم بتشكيل هذه الأحجار إلى قطع يمكن استعمالها ثم أجمعها حسب تخطيط المهندس المعماري وهو عمل متعب، وممل حينا ولكني أكسب منه قوتي أنا وأسرتي وهذا أفضل عندي من أن أظل بلا عمل.

أما ثالث العمال فرد قائلا وهو يشير إلى الأعلى: ألا تر أني أقوم ببناء ناطحة سحاب؟؟؟؟؟

والآن: واضح تماما أن الثلاثة كانوا يقومون نفس العمل، لكن الاختلاف الجذري في نظرة كل منهم إليه سبب اختلافا كبيرا في رد فعلهم تجاه العمل وأسلوب تعاطيهم معه، إن النظرة تجاه الأشياء هي التي من خلالها نرى الحياة،  ولذا فهي أمر في غاية الأهمية، إنها الاختلاف الذي يقود لتباين النتائج؛ وهي مفتاح السعادة، وجزء هام من وصفة النجاح.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

هل ابتلعت أفعى ذات يوم؟
 توجد قصة تحكي عن فلاح أرسلوه بزيارة إلى منزل رجل نبيل، استقبله السيد ودعاه إلى مكتبه وقدم له صحن حساء، وحالما بدأ الفلاح تناول طعامه لاحظ وجود أفعى صغيره في صحنه، وحتى لا يزعج النبيل فقد اضطر لتناول صحن الحساء بكامله، وبعد أيام شعر بألم كبير مما اضطره للعودة إلى منزل سيده من اجل الدواء.

استدعاه السيد مره أخرى إلى مكتبه، وجهز له الدواء وقدمه له في كوب، وما إن بدأ بتناول الدواء حتى وجد مرة أخرى أفعى صغيرة في كوبه، قرر في هذه المرة ألا يصمت وصاح بصوت عال أن مرضه في المرة السابقة كان بسبب هذه الأفعى اللعينة.

ضحك السيد بصوت عال وأشار إلى السقف حيث علق قوس كبير، وقال للفلاح: إنك ترى في صحنك انعكاس هذا القوس وليس أفعى في الواقع لا توجد أفعى حقيقية.

نظر الفلاح مره أخرى إلى كوبه وتأكد انه لا وجود لأيه أفعى، بل هناك انعكاس بسيط، وغادر منزل سيده دون أن يشرب الدواء وتعافى في اليوم التالي.
التعليق..
عندما نتقبل وجهات نظر وتأكيدات محدده عن أنفسنا وعن العالم المحيط فإننا نبتلع خيال الأفعى، وستبقى هذه الأفعى الخيالية حقيقية ما دمنا لم نتأكد من العكس، ما أن يبدأ العقل الباطن بتقبل فكرة أو معتقد ما سواء كان صائبا أو لا حتى يبدأ باستنباط الأفكار الداعمة لهذا المعتقد، إن العقل قادر على تشويه صورة الواقع ليصبح ملائما ومطابقا لوجهات نظرك.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*◄**ابن الملك وابن الشريف**►*
 يروي "بيدبا" الفيلسوف قصة عن أربعة نفر اصطحبوا في طريق واحدة، أحدهم ابن ملك والثاني ابن تاجر والثالث ابن شريف ذو جمال والرابع ابن أكَّار(عامل)، اجتمعوا في موضع غربة لا يملكون إلا ما عليهم من الثياب وقد أصابهم ضرر وجهد شديد؛ فاختلفوا في أمر الرزق، فقال ابن الملك: إن القضاء والقدر هما سبب الرزق، وقال ابن التاجر: بل العقل، وقال ابن الشريف: إن الجمال هو سبب الرزق، أما الأكَّار فقال: بل هو الاجتهاد في العمل، وحينما اقتربوا من مدينة يقال لها: "مطرون" اتفقوا على أن يذهب كل منهم يوما ليتكسب رزقا لهم بما ذكر من أسباب. 

◄ فبدأ الأكَّار، فسأل عن عمل يكتسب منه قوت أربعة نفر؟ فقيل له: الحطب، فاجتهد، فاحتطب، وجمع طنا من الحطب، فباعه بدرهم، واشترى به طعاما، وكتب على باب المدينة: "عمل يوم واحد إذا أجهد فيه الرجل بدنه قيمته درهم". هذا هو الدرس الأول من القصة، فالأكَّار التمس الرزق في دراسة أحوال السوق حسب التعبير المعاصر، فسأل عن أكثر الأشياء ندرة وأكثرها طلبا من الناس فسعى للبحث عنه، ثم قام بالعمل وأجهد نفسه حتى يحصل على طلبه، واجتهاده في طلب الرزق يعد من كياسته وحكمته، فالتماس الرزق يكون بالسعي في تحصيله بالأسباب المقدرة له، كل حسب علمه وطاقته وجهده، أي: بما لديه من مؤهلات، سواء بالعمل الزراعي، أو التجاري، أو الصناعي، أو اليدوي، أو حتى من خلال الوظيفة الإدارية، المهم هو إعلاء قيمة السعي في طلب الرزق تطبيقا لقول الله تعالى: {هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ ذَلُولاً فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِنْ رِزْقِهِ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ}.

◄ وفي اليوم التالي انطلق ابن الشريف ليأتي المدينة، ففكر في نفسه وقال: أنا لست أحسن عملا، فما يدخلني المدينة؟ ثم استحيى أن يرجع إلى أصحابه بغير طعام، وهمّ بمفارقتهم فأسند ظهره إلى شجرة عظيمة، فغلبه النوم فنام. فمر به رسام فرأى جماله فرسم صورته ومنحه مائة درهم، فكتب على باب المدينة: "جمال يوم واحد يساوي مائة درهم". وهنا تلعب الصدفة وحدها دورا في جلب الرزق مع هذا الرجل الذي لا يحسن عملا ولا يجهد نفسه، وكأننا أمام نموذج يتكرر في عالمنا المعاصر من أشخاص يساق لهم الرزق دون اجتهاد كاختبار وابتلاء لنا؛ حيث نصادف العديد من الناس الذين ولدوا وفي أفواههم ملعقة من ذهب ورثوا مالا عن ذويهم دون بذل جهد منهم، أو نجد أناسا يلعب معهم الحظ دورا في ثرائهم فنعتقد أن الأمور تجري بالحظ، أو بالصدفة، أو أن المواصفات الشكلية وحدها هي سبب الرزق، ولكن هذا الرزق هو عرض مؤقت، فالجمال لا يلبث أن يزول، والتجربة لا تلبث أن تكشف، الشخص المفتقر للمهارات والاجتهاد، فلا ينبغي الالتفات عن الاجتهاد إلى الحظ والصدفة، أو التركيز على المظهر بدل الجوهر لمن أراد رزقا دائما.

◄ تستكمل القصة البحث في أسباب الرزق؛ حيث ينطلق ابن التاجر ذو العقل والذكاء في اليوم الثالث فيبصر سفينة على الساحل محملة بالبضائع، ويسمع من تجار المدينة خطتهم في مقاطعة الشراء ذلك اليوم حتى تكسد بضاعة أصحاب السفينة فيعرضونها على التجار بسعر أرخص، فيذهب هو لأصحاب السفينة ويتفق معهم على الشراء بأجل مظهرا أنه سيذهب بالبضائع لمدينة أخرى، فلما سمع التجار بذلك ساوموه على الثمن وزادوه ألف درهم على الثمن الذي اتفق عليه مع أصحاب السفينة، فكتب على باب المدينة: "عقل يوم واحد ثمنه ألف درهم". وهنا لعبت الحيلة والدهاء دورهما في جلب الرزق، وكذلك التاجر المحترف هو من يتعرف على قواعد إدارة السوق، ويحسن استغلال الظروف ويتحين الفرص. مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن الذكاء ليس الطريق الوحيد للرزق، فكثيرا ما رأينا أذكياء يعانون شظف العيش لعدم اجتهادهم، أو استثمار طاقتهم أو قلة سعيهم، وربما يتفوق الأقل في الذكاء عليهم في الثراء لحسن استغلالهم لمهاراتهم وإمكانياتهم. فالفقر ليس سببه الغباء والذكاء ليس سبب الغنى {قُلْ إِنَّ رَبِّي يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَن يَشَاء وَيَقْدِرُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ}[سبأ: 36].

◄ وفي اليوم الرابع كان دور ابن الملك الذي يعتقد أن الرزق كله بالقضاء والقدر، فوقف على باب المدينة، وتصادف في هذا اليوم موت ملك المدينة، ولم يجد أهلها من يخلف ملكهم، فلعب القدر دورا في اختيار أهل المدينة لهذا الشاب ليملكوه عليهم بعد أن عرفوا أنه ابن ملك، وأن أخيه سلب منه ملكه فخرج هاربا من بطشه، وأثناء مراسم تتويجه طاف المدينة، ورأى على بابها العبارات التي كتبها أصحابه فكتب تحتها "إن الاجتهاد والجمال والعقل وما أصاب الرجل في الدنيا من خير أو شر إنما هو بقضاء وقدر من الله عزّ وجل، وقد ازددت في ذلك اعتبارا بما ساق الله إلي من الكرامة والخير". قد يتشابه ما حدث لابن الملك مع ابن الشريف في كونه مصادفة لا بالعقل، ولا بالاجتهاد، ولكن ما ذكره أحد الرعية في المدينة لابن الملك ينفي ذلك؛ حيث كان يعرف والده معرفة جيدة ويعرف عن الفتى علمه وعقله، فقال له: الذي ساق الله إليك من المُلكِ والكرامة كنت أهلا له، لما قسم الله تعالى لك من العقل والرأي، وأكد له أن ذلك لا يتعارض مع كون الرزق كله بقدر الله فأسعد الناس في الدنيا والآخرة من رزقه الله رأيا وعقلا، فالإيمان بالقضاء والقدر لا يغني وحده عن طلب الرزق فقد مرَّ سفيان الثوري ببعض الناس وهم جلوس بالمسجد الحرام فيقول: ما يجلسكم؟ قالوا: فما نصنع؟ قال: اطلبوا من فضل الله ولا تكونوا عيالا على المسلمين، وهو نفس ما ذكره الفاروق عمر حين قال "لا يقعدن أحدكم عن طلب الرزق، ويقول: اللهم ارزقني وقد علم أن السماء لا تمطر ذهبا ولا فضة". 

*إسناد الأمور لأهلها*: 
أما الدرس الأكبر الذي تقدمه القصة فيتمثل في مبدأ إداري هام، وهو إسناد الأمور لأهلها، وتولية الأكفأ، وهذا ما فعله ابن الملك بعد توليه الحكم؛ حيث أرسل إلى أصحابه الذين كان معهم فأحضرهم فأشرك صاحب العقل مع الوزراء، وضمّ صاحب الاجتهاد إلى أصحاب الزرع، وأمر لصاحب الجمال بمالٍ كثير ثم نفاه كي لا يفتتن به.
فقد درس جيدا مؤهلات كل منهم، وأسند إليه مهام تتفق مع إمكاناته ومهاراته وهو ما يعرف بوضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب، وهو إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل عن علم وعقل وحكمة ابن الملك، وأن اعتقاده نفسه في أن الرزق بيد الله وقدره، هو أيضا من حسن الإدراك والتوكل على الله مع الأخذ بالأسباب.
لكن يبقى مع هذا أن القصة جعلت الاجتهاد في طلب الرزق في المنزلة الأدنى، وهو أمر لا يمكن تبريره إلا إذا فهمنا محاولة الأكار على أنه سعي لطلب رزق الكفاف دون اجتهاد في بلوغ أسباب الرزق، وكأن الإنسان عليه أن ينظر للأبعد، ويحسن استثمار طاقاته المستقبلية بشكل إيجابي، لا أن يركز على قوت يومه فقط، وأن يسعى للأفضل ويخطط لمستقبله ومستقبل أبنائه.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

◄إن المشكلة ليست مع الآخرين►
 يحكى بأن رجلاً كان خائفاً على زوجته بأنها لا تسمع جيداً وقد تفقد سمعها يوماً ما، فقرر بأن يعرضها على طبيب أخصائي للأذن.. لما يعانيه من صعوبة القدرة على الاتصال معها؛ وقبل ذلك فكر بأن يستشير ويأخذ رأي طبيب الأسرة قبل عرضها على أخصائي، قابل دكتور الأسرة وشرح له المشكلة، فأخبره الدكتور بأن هناك طريقة تقليدية لفحص درجة السمع عند الزوجة وهي بأن يقف الزوج على بعد 40 قدماً من الزوجة ويتحدث معها بنبرة صوت طبيعية، إذا استجابت لك وإلا أقترب 30 قدماً، إذا استجابت لك وإلا أقترب 20 قدماً، إذا استجابت لك وإلا أقترب 10 أقدام وهكذا حتى تسمعك.

وفي المساء دخل البيت ووجد الزوجة منهمكة في إعداد طعام العشاء في المطبخ، فقال الآن فرصة سأعمل على تطبيق وصية الدكتور، فذهب إلى صالة الطعام وهي تبتعد تقريباً 40 قدماً، ثم أخذ يتحدث بنبرة عادية وسألها، "يا حبيبتي..ماذا أعددت لنا من الطعام".
ولم تجبه..!!

ثم أقترب 30 قدماً من المطبخ وكرر نفس السؤال: "يا حبيبتي..ماذا أعددت لنا من الطعام".. 
ولم تجبه..!!

ثم أقترب 20 قدماً من المطبخ وكرر نفس السؤال: "يا حبيبتي..ماذا أعددت لنا من الطعام".. 
ولم تجبه..!!

ثم أقترب 10 أقدام من المطبخ وكرر نفس السؤال: "يا حبيبتي..ماذا أعددت لنا من الطعام".. 
ولم تجبه..!!

ثم دخل المطبخ ووقف خلفها وكرر نفس السؤال: "يا حبيبتي..ماذا أعددت لنا من الطعام".
فقالت له ……."يا حبيبي للمرة الخامسة أُجيبك… دجاج بالفرن".
*(إن المشكلة ليست مع الآخرين أحياناً كما نظن.. ولكن قد تكون المشكلة معنا نحن..!!)*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*اليوم أعز أصدقائي ضربني على وجهي*
 كان هناك صديقان يمشيان في الصحراء ، خلال الرحلة تجادل الصديقان فضرب أحدهما الآخر على وجهه، الرجل الذي انضرب على وجهه تألم و لكنه دون أن ينطق بكلمة واحدة كتب على الرمال: اليوم أعز أصدقائي ضربني على وجهي، استمر الصديقان في مشيهما إلى أن وجدوا واحة فقرروا أن يستحموا، الرجل الذي انضرب على وجهه علقت قدمه في الرمال المتحركة، وبدأ في الغرق، ولكن صديقة أمسكه وأنقذه من الغرق، وبعد أن نجا الصديق من الموت قام وكتب على قطعة من الصخر: اليوم أعز أصدقائي أنقذ حياتي.
الصديق الذي ضرب صديقه وأنقده من الموت سأله: لماذا في المرة الأولى عندما ضربتك كتبت على الرمال، والآن عندما أنقذتك كتبت على الصخرة؟
فأجاب صديقه: عندما يؤذينا أحد علينا أن نكتب ما فعله على الرمال حيث رياح التسامح يمكن لها أن تمحيها، ولكن عندما يصنع أحد معنا معروفاً فعلينا أن نكتب ما فعل معنا على الصخر حيث لا يوجد أي نوع من الرياح يمكن أن يمحيها.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لا تدع الأفكار السلبية والاعتقادات الخاطئة أن تتحكم في حياتك*
يذكر أن هناك ثلاجة كبيرة تابعة لشركة لبيع المواد الغذائية، ويوم من الأيام دخل عامل إلى الثلاجة،وكانت عبارة عن غرفة كبيرة عملاقة، دخل العامل لكي يجرد الصناديق التي بالداخل،فجأة وبالخطأ أغلق على هذا العامل الباب، طرق الباب عدة مرات ولم يفتح له أحد، وكان في نهاية الدوام وفي آخر الأسبوع، حيث أن اليومين القادمين عطلة، فعرف الرجل أنه سوف يهلك، لا أحد يسمع طرقه للباب!! جلس ينتظر مصيره، وبعد يومين فتح الموظفون الباب، وفعلاً وجدوا الرجل قد توفي، ووجدوا بجانبه ورقه، كتب فيها، ما كان يشعر به قبل وفاته.
وجدوه قد كتب: (أنا الآن محبوس في هذه الثلاجة،أحس بأطرافي بدأت تتجمد، أشعر بتنمل في أطرافي، أشعر أنني لا أستطيع أن أتحرك، أشعر أنني أموت من البرد)، وبدأت الكتابة تضعف شيء فشيء حتى أصبح الخط ضعيف، إلى أن انقطع، العجيب أن الثلاجة كانت مطفأة ولم تكن متصلة بالكهرباء إطلاقاً!!
*برأيكم من الذي قتل هذا الرجل؟؟*
لم يكن سوى (الوهم) الذي كان يعيشه، كان يعتقد بما أنه في الثلاجة إذن الجو بارد جداً تحت الصفر، وأنه سوف يموت، واعتقاده هذا جعله يموت حقيقة،!! لذلك لا تدعوا الأفكار السلبية والاعتقادات الخاطئة عن أنفسنا أن تتحكم في حياتنا، نجد كثير من الناس قد يحجم عن عمل ما من أجل أنه يعتقد عن نفسه أنه ضعيف وغير قادر وغير واثق من نفسه، وهو في الحقيقة قد يكون عكس ذلك تماماً.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

العلبة الذهبية
 عاقب رجلٌ ابنته ذات الثلاثة أعوام لأنها أتلفت لفافة من ورق التغليف الذهبية، فقد كان المال شحيحاً واستشاط غضباً حين رأى الطفلة تحاول أن تزين إحدى العلب بهذه اللفافة لتكون على شكل هدية.

على الرغم من ذلك, أحضرت الطفلةُ الهديةَ لأبيها بينما هو جالس يشرب قهوة الصباح, وقالت له: "هذه لك, يا أبتِ أصابه الخجل من ردة فعله السابقة, ولكنه استشاط غضباً ثانية عندما فتح العلبة واكتشف أن العلبة فارغة. ثم صرخ في وجهها مرة أخرى قائلاً: ألا تعلمين أنه حينما تهدين شخصا هدية, يفترض أن يكون بداخلها شيئا ما؟" ثم ما كان منه إلا أن رمى بالعلبة في سلة المهملات ودفن وجهه بيديه في حزن.
عندها, نظرت البنت الصغيرة إليه وعيناها تدمعان وقالت: يا أبي إنها ليست فارغة, لقد وضعت الكثير من القُبَل بداخل العلبة، وكانت كل القبل لك يا أبي.
تحطم قلب الأب عند سماع ذلك. وراح يلف ذراعيه حول فتاته الصغيرة, وتوسل لها أن تسامحه. فضمته إليها وغطت وجهه بالقبل.
ثم أخذ العلبة بلطف من بين النفايات وراحا يصلحان ما تلف من ورق الغلاف المذهب وبدأ الأب يتظاهر بأخذ بعض القبلات من العلبة فيما ابنته تضحك وتصفق وهي في قمة الفرح. استمتع كلاهما بالكثير من اللهو ذلك اليوم.
وأخذ الأب عهداً على نفسه أن يبذل المزيد من الجهد للحفاظ على علاقة جيدة بابنته, وقد فعل ازداد الأب وابنته قرباً من بعضهما مع مرور الأعوام.
ثم خطف حادثٌ مأساوي حياة الطفلة بعد مرور عشر سنوات. وقد قيل أن ذلك الأب, وقد حفظ تلك العلبة الذهبية كل تلك السنوات, قد أخرج العلبة ووضعها على طاولة قرب سريره.
وكان كلما شعر بالإحباط, كان يأخذ من تلك العلبة قبلة خيالية ويتذكر ذلك الحب غير المشروط من ابنته التي وضعت تلك القبل هناك.
كل واحد منا كبشر, قد أعطي مثل هذه العلبة الذهبية قد مُلأ بحبٍ غير مشروط من أبناءنا وأصدقائنا وأهلنا، وما من شئ أثمن من ذلك يمكن أن يملكه أي إنسان، ((يجب علينا أن نتذكر دائما بأنه يجب علينا فهم من حولنا وإظهار المحبة لهم والتعامل معهم بلطف وحينها سنعلم كم يملكون من الحب اللا محدود لنا)).

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

إناء الماء المشروخ
كان لدى امرأة صينيه مسنة إنائين كبيرين تنقل بهما الماء، وتحملهما مربوطين بعمود خشبي على كتفيها وكان أحد الإنائين به شرخ والإناء الآخر بحالة تامة ولا ينقص منه شئ من الماء، وفى كل مرة كان الإناء المشروخ يصل إلى نهاية المطاف من النهر إلى المنزل وبه نصف كمية الماء فقط، ولمدة سنتين كاملتين كان هذا يحدث مع السيدة الصينية؛ حيث كانت تصل منزلها بإناء واحد مملوء ونصف وبالطبع، كان الإناء السليم مزهواً بعمله الكامل، وكان الإناء المشروخ محتقراً لنفسه لعدم قدرته وعجزه عن إتمام ما هو متوقع منه.
وفى يوم من الأيام وبعد سنتين من المرارة والإحساس بالفشل تكلم الإناء المشروخ مع السيدة الصينية فقال:"أنا خجل جداَ من نفسي لأني عاجز ولدى شرخ يسرب الماء على الطريق للمنزل"، فابتسمت المرأة الصينية وقالت: "ألم تلاحظ الزهور التي على جانب الطريق من ناحيتك وليست على الجانب الآخر؟" أنا أعلم تماماً عن الماء الذي يُفقد منك ولهذا الغرض غرست البذور على طول الطريق من جهتك حتى ترويها في طريق عودتك للمنزل؛ "ولمدة سنتين متواصلتين قطفت من هذه الزهور الجميلة لأزين بها منزلي" ما لم تكن أنت بما أنت فيه، ما كان لي أن أجد هذا الجمال يزين منزلي.
*الدرس المستفاد*
((كلٌ منا لديه ضعفه ولكن ضعفنا وشروخنا تضع حياتنا معاً بطريقة عجيبة ومثيرة يجب علينا جميعاً أن نتقبل بعضنا البعض على ما نحن فيه وللنظر لما هو حسنٌ لدينا))
*همسة:*
إلى كل أحبائي الذين يشعرون بالعجز أو النقص أتمنى أن تنظروا للجوانب المشرقة في حياتكم وأن تشاهدوا أزهاركم التي بجانب الطريق.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

اللؤلؤة
يحكى انه كان هناك صياد سمك، جاد في عمله يصيد في اليوم سمكة، فتبقى في بيته ما شاء الله أن تبقى حتى إذا انتهت، ذهب إلى الشاطئ ليصطاد سمكة أخرى، في ذات يوم وبينما كانت زوجة الصياد تقطع ما اصطاده زوجها  إذا بها ترى أمراً عجباً، رأت في بطن تلك السمكة لؤلؤة! تعجبت! لؤلؤة، في بطن سمكة؟ سبحان الله! زوجي، زوجي، أنظر ماذا وجدت! ماذا
إنها لؤلؤة!! لؤلؤة !! لؤلؤة في بطن سمكة؟ يا لك من زوجة رائعة، أحضريها، لعلنا نقتات بها يومنا هذا، ونأكل شيئا غير السمك.
أخذ الصياد اللؤلؤة، وذهب بها إلى بائع اللؤلؤ الذي يسكن في المنزل المجاور، نظر إليها جاره التاجر..لكنني لا أستطيع شراءها! ااااااااه، إنها لا تقدر بثمن، لو بعت دكاني وبيتي ما أحضرت لك ثمنها، لكن اذهب إلى شيخ الباعة في المدينة المجاورة لعله يستطيع أن يشتريها منك، أخذ صاحبنا لؤلؤته، وذهب بها إلى البائع الكبير، في المدينة المجاورة، وعرض عليه القصة، الله، والله يا أخي، إن ما تملكه لا يقدر بثمن، لكني وجدت لك حلا، اذهب إلى والي المدينة، فهو القادر على شراء مثل هذه اللؤلؤة، وعند باب قصر الوالي، وقف صاحبنا ومعه كنزه الثمين، ينتظر الإذن له بالدخول، الله، إن مثل هذه اللآليء هو ما أبحث عنه، لا أعرف كيف أقدر لك ثمنها، لكني سأسمح لك بدخول خزنتي الخاصة، ستبقى فيها ست ساعات، خذ منها ما تشاء، وهذا هو ثمن اللؤلؤة سيدي، لعلك تجعلها ساعتان، فست ساعات كثيرة على صياد مثلي، لا، بل ست ساعات كاملة لتأخذ من الخزنة ما تشاء.
دخل صاحبنا خزنة الوالي، وإذا به يرى منظراً مهولاً، غرفة كبيرة جداً، مقسمة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: قسم مليء بالجواهر والذهب واللآليء، وقسم به فراش وثير، لو نظر إليه نظرة نام من الراحة، وقسم به جميع ما يشتهي من الأكل والشرب، قال الصياد محدثاً نفسه، ست ساعات؟؟
إنها كثيرة جداً على صياد بسيط الحال مثلي؟؟ ماذا سأفعل في ست ساعات، حسناً، سأبدأ بالطعام الموجود في القسم الثالث، سآكل حتى أملأ بطني، حتى أستزيد بالطاقة التي تمكنني من جمع أكبر قدر من الذهب، ذهب صاحبنا إلى القسم الثالث، وقضى ساعتين من الوقت، يأكل ويأكل، حتى إذا انتهى، ذهب إلى القسم الأول، وفي طريقه رأى ذلك الفراش الوثير، فحدث نفسه، الآن أكلت حتى شبعت، فمالي لا أستزيد بالنوم الذي يمنحني الطاقة التي تمكنني من جمع أكبر قدر ممكن، هي فرصة لن تتكرر، فأي غباء يجعلني أضيعها، ذهب الصياد إلى الفراش، استلقى، وغط في نوم عميق، وبعد برهة من الزمن، قم، قم أيها الصياد الأحمق، لقد انتهت المهلة، هاه، ماذا ؟؟ نعم، هيا إلى الخارج، أرجوكم، ما أخذت الفرصة الكافية، هاه، هاه، ست ساعات، وأنت في هذه الخزنة، والآن أفقت من غفلتك، تريد الاستزادة من الجواهر؟؟ أما كان لك أن تشتغل بجمع كل هذه الجواهر حتى تخرج إلى الخارج، فتشتري لك أفضل الطعام وأجوده، وتصنع لك أروع الفرش، وأنعمها، لكنك أحمق غافل لا تفكر إلا في المحيط الذي أنت فيه، خذوه إلى الخارج، لا، لا، أرجوكم.
الدرس المستفاد
إن هذه الدنيا كالسويعات القليلة في القصة، والجواهر والدرر هي الحسنات والأعمال الصالحة، واللؤلؤة: هي عمرك في الحياة، التي أعطتك الفرصة كي تجمع من الحسنات التي توصلك إلى الجنة بإذن الله، فحذاري أن تفرط في هذه السويعات القليلة، فلا تتنبه إلا والموت قد جاءك.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*هل أنت جاهز للاختبار؟*
 كان هناك مدرّس مجتهد يُقدّر التعليم حق قدره، يريد أن يختبر تلاميذُه اختبارهم الدوري عندما حان موعده؛ ولكنه أقدم على فكرة غربية وجديدة لهذا الاختبار. فهو لم يُجرِ اختباراً عادياً وتقليدياً بالطرق التحريرية المتعارف عليها، ولا بالأساليب الشفهية المألوفة؛ فقد قال لطلبته: إنه حضر ثلاثة نماذج للامتحان، يناسب كل نموذج منها مستوى معيناً للطلبة.
النموذج الأول: للطلاب المتميزين الذين يظنون في أنفسهم أنهم أصحاب مستوى رفيع، وهو عبارة عن أسئلة صعبة.
النموذج الثاني: للطلاب متوسطي المستوى الذي يعتقدون أنهم غير قادرين إلا على حلّ الأسئلة العادية التي لا تطلب مقدرة خاصة، أو مذاكرة مكثّفة.
النموذج الثالث: يخصّ ضعاف المستوى ممن يرون أنهم محدودي الذكاء، أو غير مستعدين للأسئلة الصعبة، أو حتى العادية، نتيجة إهمالهم وانشغالهم عن الدراسة.
 أيّ نموذج ستختار أنت؟
وبعد أن تعجّب التلاميذ من أسلوب هذا الاختبار الفريد من نوعه، والذي لم يتعودوا عليه طوال مراحل دراستهم المختلفة، راح كل منهم يختار ما يناسبه من ورقات الأسئلة، وتباينت الاختيارات.
- عدد محدود منهم اختار النماذج التي تحتوي على الأسئلة الصعبة.
- وعدد أكبر منهم بقليل تناول الورقة الخاصة بالطالب العادي.
- وبقية الطلاب تسابقوا للحصول على الوريقات المصممة للطلاب الضعاف.
وقبل أن نعرف معاً ما حدث في هذا الاختبار العجيب دعني أسألك: تُرى أي نموذج كنت ستختار لو كنت أحد طلاب ذلك الفصل؟
وبدءوا حل الاختبار؛ ولكنهم كانوا في حيرة من أمرهم: 
فبعض الطلاب الذين اختاروا الأسئلة الصعبة، شعروا بأن الكثير من الأسئلة ليست بالصعوبة التي توقعوها! 
أما الطلاب العاديين: فقد رأوها بالفعل أسئلة عادية قادرين على حلّ أغلبها، وتمنّوا من داخلهم لو أنهم طلبوا الأسئلة الأصعب؛ فربما نجحوا في حلها هي الأخرى.
أما الصدمة الحقيقية؛ فكانت من نصيب أولئك الذين اختاروا الأسئلة الأسهل؛ فقد كانت هناك أسئلة لا يظنون أبداً أنها سهلة.
 لحظة منح الدرجات
وقف المدرس يراقبهم، ويرصد ردود أفعالهم، وبعد أن انتهى الوقت المحدد للاختبار، جمع أوراقهم، ووضعها أمامه، وأخبرهم بأنه سيُحصي درجاتهم أمامهم الآن.
دُهش التلاميذ من ذلك التصريح؛ فالوقت المتبقي من الحصة لا يكفي لتصحيح ثلاث أو أربع ورقات؛ فما بالك بأوراق الفصل كله؟!
 واشتدت دهشتهم وهم يرون معلّمهم ينظر إلى اسم الطالب على الورقة، وفئة الأسئلة هل هي للمستوى الأول، أو الثاني، أو الثالث، ثم يكتب الدرجة التي يستحقها.
ولم يفهم الطلبة ما يفعل المعلم، وبقوا صامتين متعجبين، ولم يطُل عجبهم؛ فسرعان ما انتهى الأستاذ من عمله، ثم التفت إليهم ليخبرهم بعدد من المفاجآت غير المتوقعة.
 صدمات غير متوقعة
أفشى لهم الأستاذ أسرار ذلك الاختبار؛ فأول سرّ أو مفاجأة، تمثّلت في أن نماذج هذا الاختبار كلها متشابهة، ولا يوجد اختلاف في الأسئلة.
أما ثاني الأسرار أو المفاجآت؛ فكانت في منح مَن اختاروا الأوراق التي اعتقدوا أنها تحتوي على أسئلة أصعب من غيرها درجة الامتياز، وأعطى من تناول ما ظنوا أنها أسئلة عادية الدرجة المتوسطة، أما من حصل على الأسئلة التي فكروا في كونها سهلة وبسيطة فقد حصل على درجة ضعيف.
 وبعد أن فَغَر أغلب الطلاب أفواههم دهشة واعتراضاً، وعلى وجه الخصوص أصحاب الأسئلة العادية والسهلة، راحوا يتأملون كلام الأستاذ وتبيّن لهم مقصده.
وأكّد هذا المدرس هذا المقصد، عندما أعلن لهم بأنه لم يظلم أحداً منهم؛ ولكنه أعطاهم ما اختاروا هم لأنفسهم؛ فمن كان واثقاً في نفسه وفي استذكاره طلب الأسئلة الصعبة؛ فاستحق العلامات النهائية.
 ومن كان يشكّ في إمكانياته ويعرف أنه لم يذاكر طويلاً؛ فقد اختار لنفسه الأسئلة العادية؛ فحصل على العلامة المتوسطة.
أما الطلاب الضعاف المهملين الذين يرون في أنفسهم التشتت نتيجة لهروبهم من التركيز في المحاضرة أو الحصة، ثم تجاهل مذاكرة الدروس؛ فهؤلاء فرحوا بالأسئلة السهلة؛ فلم يستحقوا أكثر من درجة ضعيف.
وهكذا هي اختبارات الحياة:
فكما تعلّم هؤلاء الطلبة درساً صعباً، من هذا الاختبار العجيب، عليك أنت أيضاً أن تعلم أن الحياة تُعطيك على قدر ما تستعد لها، وترى في نفسك قدرات حقيقية على النجاح، وأن الآخرين -سواء أكانوا أساتذة أو رؤساء عمل أو حتى أصدقاء ومعارف- لن يعطوك أبداً أكثر مما تعتقد أنك تستحق؛ فإذا أردت أن تحصل على أعلى الدرجات في سباق الحياة؛ فعليك أن تكون مستعداً لطلب أصعب الاختبارات دون خوف أو اهتزاز للثقة.
فهل أنت جاهز للاختبارات الصعبة، أم أنك ستُفضّل أن تحصل على درجة ضعيف؟

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*أهدوه كرسياً متحركاً فحوّله لمساحة إعلانية*
 لم يقتصر مفهوم التحدي في قاموسه الخاص على الإصرار والعزيمة فقط، فالمشوار الذي بدأه منذ سنوات طويلة مع تحدي الإعاقة كان يتطلب منه أيضا «الابتكار»، ولأنه لا يمتلك سوى كرسي متحرك، اشتراه له جيرانه لمساعدته في الحركة بدلاً من العكاز، لم يفكر طويلاً في طريقة استثماره، قبل انتهاء شهر رمضان، جهز حسن محمود عبد السلام ، 58 عاماً، أدوات صنع صندوق خشبي طويل، ثبت عليه لافتة كتب عليها «مساحة إعلانات للإيجار» ورقم التليفون الخاص به، ثم علقها خلف الكرسي، معلناً عن انضمام فكرة جديدة إلى سوق الإعلانات وهى الإعلان «المتنقل».
 «حسن» فقد ساقه اليمنى في حادث قطار منذ أن كان عمره 10 سنوات، فاستعان بطرف صناعي لاستكمال دراسته والحصول على فرصة عمل، لكن حتى هذه «الساق الصناعية» فقدها «حسن»: «عشت على الجهاز واتخرجت من كلية التجارة واشتغلت مقاول، وفى إحدى المرات وقعت، واضطريت أخلع الجهاز مدى الحياة وتركت الوظيفة، من وقتها بمشي على العكاز لحد ما الجيران ساعدوني بكرسي متحرك، وبدأت أبيع مناديل وكروت شحن».
انتشار الإعلانات على الجدران في منطقته، واستياؤه من تشويه الشوارع أوحيا له بفكرة تخدمه وتخدم الجدران: «لاحظت في الفترة الأخيرة إن سوق الإعلانات انتعش، وكل محل يحتاج إعلان عن نفسه بلصق بوسترات على الحوائط، ويمسي منظر الحوائط غير حضاريا، لذلك قرر أن يستغل الكرسي المتحرك في الدعاية عن المحال والمقاهي».
 في البداية بدأ «حسن» يتجول في الشوارع المحيطة بالمنطقة التي يعيش فيها حتى يعلن عن نفسه، وبالفعل بدأ في استقبال عدد من العروض: «كنت لافتاً لنظر الكثيرين في البداية، لذلك تشجع صاحب مقهى قريب أن يكون أول المشاركين في الفكرة بالإعلان عن المقهى على الصندوق، خاصة أن أسعاري رخيصة والإعلان متنقل في عدة مناطق».
أسعار الإعلان على صندوق «حسن» حددها باليوم والشهر: «اليوم بـ5 جنيه والشهر بـ100 جنيه وفى عروض كل فترة».
لم يكتف «حسن» بالدعاية والإعلانات فقط، بل أضاف على الصندوق أعلام مصر والسعودية لبيعها، التجربة شجعته على حلم التوسع، فأصبحت أمنيته الحالية شاشة متحركة بدلاً من الإعلان الورقي المعلق على الصندوق، والهدف لم يعد تجارياً فقط: «أحلم بعرض حملات إعلانية (إرشادية) بالصوت والصورة».

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قصة الضفادع*
 يحكى أنه كانت هناك مجموعة من الضفادع تقفز مسافرة بين الغابات وفجأة وقعت ضفدعتان في بئر عميق فتجمع جمهور الضفادع حول البئر ولما شاهدا مدى عمقه صاح الجمهور بالضفدعتين اللتين في الأسفل أن حالتهما ميئوس منها وانه لا فائدة من المحاولة !!

تجاهلت الضفدعتان تلك التعليقات وحاولتا الخروج من ذلك البئر بكل ما أوتيتا من قوة وطاقة واستمر جمهور الضفادع بالصياح بهما أن تتوقفا عن المحاولة لأنهما ميتتان لا محالة ..!!

أخيرا انصاعت إحدى الضفدعتين لما كان يقوله الجمهور وحل بها الإرهاق واعتراها اليأس فسقطت إلى أسفل البئر ميتة أما الضفدعة الأخرى فقد استمرت في القفز بكل قوتها ، ولكن ...

وأستمر جمهور الضفادع في الصياح بها طالبين منها أن تضع حدا للألم وتستسلم لقضائها ولكنها أخذت تقفز بشكل أسرع وأقوى حتى وصلت إلى الحافة ومنها إلى الخارج وسط دهشة الجميع!!

عند ذلك سألها جمهور الضفادع : أتراك لم تكوني تسمعين صياحنا ؟!
شرحت لهم الضفدعة أنها مصابة بصمم جزئي لذلك كانت تظن وهي في البئر أنهم يشجعونها على إنجاز المهمة الخطيرة طوال الوقت
********
 عموما هذه القصة الافتراضية عن الضفادع لها معزى اتدري ما هو ؟؟
هو عدم استماعنا لصوت الإحباط من قبل الآخرين ، وانه كان بالإمكان هؤلاء أن ينادوا بالتشجيع بدلا من الإحباط

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

مخترع أكبر وأضخم بريد الكتروني في العالم
صابر بتايا مسلم هندي الجنسية أنهى تعليمه و  ترعرع في الهند و تخرج من مدينة بنغلور الهندية في العام 1985 و أنهى  تعليمه في بأمريكا في العام 1989 و حصل فيها على الماجستير في الهندسة  الالكترونية و قام بالعمل في شركة أبل لتصميم دوائر الكترونية لبعض الأجهزة  الخاصة بالشركة , و في تلك الفترة كان صابر قد سمع بالنجاحات الكبيرة التي  حققتها الانترنت فقام بالعمل على الانترنت و أثناء تجاربه خطرت في باله  فكرة لعمل موقع يكون كقاعدة بيانات للمستخدمين يقوموا بتخزين بياناتهم فيها  مثل دفتر الهاتف و العناوين و المفكرة و عندها قام بالعمل على بناء خطة  عمل بمجرد ما خطرت في باله الفكرة , و قام بعرضها في اليوم التالي على  صديقه (Jack Smith) و الذي أعجب بالفكرة و قرر العمل مع صابر عليها مباشرة ,  و بدئا بالعمل على هذا المشروع سويا, و بعد فترة بسيطة عرض صابر على صديقه  (جاك) بأن يقوم بالاستقالة وأن يقوم (صابر) بدفع نصف راتبه لـ (جاك) بما  أن راتبه أكثر و بهذا يتفرغ أحدهم للعمل والأخر يبقى ليؤمن مبلغا ماليا  للمعيشة

بعد فترة من العمل المستمر على المشروع قامت الشركة التي  كان يعمل بها صابر بتركيب أحد الجدران النارية والذي منعهم من إمكانية  وصولهم للبريد الالكتروني الشخصي الخاص بهم والذي كان صابر وجاك  يتبادلانها من اجل إنهاء عملهم ولذا كانوا يقوموا بتبادل البيانات عبر  الأقراص أو عبر الأوراق بينهما ومن ثم خطرت لهم فكرة بما أن مواقع  الانترنت غير محجوبة ويمكن للجميع الوصول لها فلما لا يكون موقعا لتقديم  خدمة البريد الالكتروني! بدلا مما فكرا فيه بالبداية وبدئا بتحويل العمل  على هذا الأساس ولكنهم لم يقوموا بتغيير خطة العمل حيث كانوا يقوموا بعرض  الخطة الأولى على المستثمرين خوفا من أن يقوموا بتقليد الفكرة وكانوا  ينوون في حال تقبل أي مستثمر فكرتهم الأولى فسيعرضون عليه الفكرة الجديدة  مباشرة و هذا ما حدث بعد مفاوضات مع عشرات شركات الاستثمار 

بعدما  اجتمعوا مع الشركة المستثمرة سألتهم كم المبلغ الذي يريدونه فقام صابر بعمل  حسبة سريعة وطلب فيها (3) ملايين دولار ولكن رئيس الشركة رفض وأعاد  صياغة سؤاله لصابر كم تحتاج لتثبت لنا بأن ما تقول عنه سيعمل ؟ فقام صابر  بطلب نصف مليون دولار ولكن الرئيس قال له لا سوف نعطيك فقط (300) ألف ونحصل بالمقابل على (30)% من قيمة الشركة و التي نقدرها بـ (1) مليون دولار و  لكن صابر قام بالتفاوض معهم حتى عدل القيمة إلى (3) ملايين وأبقى لهم  (15%) فقط مقابل ما دفعوه كدفعة أولى

خلال سنة واحدة فقط وصل عدد  المسجلين بالموقع (7) ملايين و هو رقم كبير حصلوا عليه و عندها قامت  مايكروسوفت بالتفاوض معهم للاستحواذ على شركتهم و ذلك لأنهم استطاعوا بعدد  قليل جدا لا يتعدى (60) موظف استقطاب و تشغيل هذا العدد الكبير من  المستخدمين وهو ما لم تستطع مايكروسوفت عمله بواسطة (1700) موظف مع موقعها  المشابه (MSN.com) وبعد مفاوضات كبيرة وصلوا للرقم التي بيعت فيه الشركة  إلى مايكروسوفت بمبلغ وقدره (400) مليون دولار و حصل فيها صابر على مبلغ  كبير مقابل المبلغ الذي كان يملكه عند وصوله لأمريكا والذي كان فقط (250)  دولار

خلال المفاوضات مع مايكروسوفت عرضت عليهم بالبداية 60 مليون  دولار و لكن صابر أراد أن لا يعطي قرارا فاعتذر منهم قائلا بأنه لابد أن  يعود لشركائه لكي يتفاوض معهم و لكن كبير المفاوضين في مايكروسوفت قال  لصابر نحن نعلم أن شركائك فوضوك بشكل كاملا لإتمام الصفقة فلما لا تجلس  ونتفاوض معا للوصول لحل يرضي جميع الأطراف

كان صابر بالذكاء لاحتساب  أن مايكروسوفت تريد أن تحصل على الحل السحري الذي طوروه و ذلك بعدما قاموا  بعمل تعديلات على سيرفراتهم وتطبيقاتهم للتحمل هذا الرقم الكبير من  المستخدمين وفي نفس الوقت لا تحتاج إلى فريق كبير لإدارته وعندما حسبها  صابر وضع في حسبانه أن عدد الموظفين الكبير لدى مايكروسوفت سيقل و بالتالي  ستقل التكاليف على الشركة وهذا يعني توفير كبير ولذا فإن مايكروسوفت  ستدفع أكثر من المبلغ الأول

عندما سئل صابر على ماذا كانت تحتوي خطة  عمله الأولى وكيف استطاع أن يبنيها في يوم واحد مع أن لا علم له في إدارة  الأعمال ولم يبني خطة عمل سابقة, فقال بان خطة العمل عبارة عن وسيلة  تواصل تقوم بشرح كل شيء عن العمل للشريك المحتمل ولذا فإن مهاراتي في  التخاطب هي التي ساعدتني في وضع خطة عمل تشرح بلغة سهلة ما أريده.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أشلي كوالز
 من أشلي هذه التي ستتسبب في هذه الفتنة وهذا الإزعاج؟؟؟
أبدا .. بنت أمريكية أنشأت من حوالي 4 سنوات في سن الـ 15 موقعا اسمه WhatEverLife.Com والآن أصبحت أشلي مليونيرة .. تعيش مع عائلتها في فيلا من طابقين اشترتها من مالها الخاص بمبلغ 250 ألف دولار .. ورفضت عدة عروض مغرية لشراء موقعها أحدها بمبلغ 1.5 مليون دولار .. علاوة على سيارة بمبلغ 100 ألف دولار .. !!
الغريب في الأمر أنها رفضت العرض وبررت ذلك قائلة "لقد حققت هذا النجاح من الصفر وأريد أن أعرف إلى أي مدى يمكنني الاستمرار" .. ثم أنني مازلت صغيرة .. لا يمكنني استخراج رخصة قيادة" ..

رفض أشلي لهذه العروض من أكبر الدروس التي يمكن لنا أن نستفيد منها .. برغم صغر سنها استطاعت تجاوز إغراء المال لتكمل ما بدأته ..
موقع أشلي بسيط جدا .. ليست فيه تلك الفكرة العبقرية التي مازلنا نبحث عنها جميعا والتي تحول بيننا وبين البدء في أي عمل جاد مثمر .. تقابل أحدهم فتجده بائسا معدما وعندما تتحدث معه تنبهر من كم الأفكار العملية التي تدور في ذهنه والتي لو بدأ في تطبيق فكرة وحيدة منها وصبر عليها لبعض الوقت لتغير حاله تماما .. تقريبا 777 درجة فهرنهيت .. !!
عبقرية موقع أشلي من وجهة نظري تعود إلى تركيزها الواضح على الفئة التي استهدفتها .. الفتيات المشتركات في مواقع الشبكات الاجتماعية وخصوصا MySpace.Com
تقدم لهم تصميمات وقوالب لاستخدامها في صفحاتهم الشخصية علي MySpace.Com .. ولأنها بنت فهي تعرف وتتفهم تماما ما يريده زوار موقعها من بنات جيلها ..
أيضا يعود نجاحها إلى اجتهادها في عملها واهتمامها بالتفاصيل .. تقول عنها أمها أنها تعمل أكثر مما أعمل أنا في الشهر ..
أشلي نشأت في عائلة بسيطة جدا .. فأبوها عامل بسيط وأمها كانت دوما تصرخ فيها .. انهضي من أمام هذا الجهاز اللعين ..
بدأت علاقتها بالكمبيوتر من سن صغير حوالي 9 سنوات .. تلعب وتتصفح الإنترنت .. علمت نفسها تصميم المواقع .. بدأت موقعها في لحظة غضب .. عندما خسرت وهى تلعب على جهازها إحدى الألعاب الإلكترونية .. ألقت بعصا الألعاب من يدها وهى تقول What Ever Life .. هكذا هي الحياة .. فقفز إلى ذهنها اسم الموقع .. كان ذلك في نهاية 2004 ..
في البداية لم يجتذب الموقع سوى أصدقائها المقربين ثم بدأ عدد الزوار في التزايد خاصة بعد أن انتشر اسم موقعها في الشبكات الاجتماعية ..
في 2005 بدأت في استخدام برنامج جوجل الإعلاني .. Google Adsense .. كان أول شيك بمبلغ 2790 دولار ..
في يناير 2006 تركت أشلي المدرسة لتتفرغ لموقعها .. خطوة جريئة أخرى .. على العكس من ذلك تجد موظف كحيان يعمل في وظيفة حكومية مملة يتقاضى راتب في منتهى الضآلة .. تُعرض عليه فرصة مشروع يتطلب قدرا من بذل الجهد والمغامرة .. تجده يتمسك بوظيفته كأنها جنة الله في الأرض ..
دخلها الشهري يقترب من ال 70 ألف دولار .. بالطبع ليس من جوجل أدسنس وحده .. هناك إعلانات من شركة متخصصة في الترويج للأغاني والأفلام .. يعتبر موقع أشلي من أهم القنوات التي تستخدمها هذه الشركة لدرجة أن بعض المغنيين يقومون بتسجيل لقطات خاصة بأشلي لتعرضها في موقعها ..
في حكاية أشلي الكثير من الدروس أدعوكم لتأملها والاستفادة منها .. شخصيا استفدت منها كثيرا.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

صناعة الفارق
في العام 1999 كان موقع "Half.Com" لا يزوره أحد تقريباً سوى القائمين عليه!..فعلى الرغم من كونه موقع جيّد لبيع المنتجات والأشياء المستعملة، نظير سعر ثابت لا يقبل المزايدة، إلا أنه لم يحقق أية شهرة تجلب له الزوّار، حتى بعد أن بذل مؤسسوه جهوداً كبيرة في الدعاية والتسويق له ..بدا الأمر محبطاً للغاية بالفعل..
وفي يوم من الأيام، عرف نائب مدير تسويق الموقع بالصدفة، أن ثمّة بلدة صغيرة في ولاية "أوريجون" الأمريكية تدعى "هاف واي Half Way"، وكانت بلدة صغيرة للغاية لا يتعدّى عدد سكانها ال 360 نسمة فقط ! هنا قفزت في ذهنه فكرة ممتازة!  كانت الفكرة هي أن يتفق الموقع مع أهالي البلدة على تغيير اسمها لمدة عام واحد فقط، من مسمى "هاف واي"، إلى اسم الموقع نفسه "هاف دوت كوم Half.com" مقابل 100 ألف دولار أمريكي يدفعها الموقع لأهالي البلدة، إلى جانب 20 جهاز كمبيوتر هديّة للمدرسة الابتدائية الصغيرة التي توجد في البلدة! 
وبالفعل، وافق سكان البلدة على هذه الصفقة، وتحوّل اسمها إلى "Half.com"! وسريعاً، تناولت وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية هذه الفكرة الغير مسبوقة، وأصبح خبر هذه الصفقة منتشراً للغاية في الولايات المتحدة، وتناولته الصحف والمجلات ووسائل الإعلام المرئي، حتى بدا أن أمريكا كلها تتحدث عن هذه الصفقة المدهشة.  
وبعد إتمام هذه الصفقة بــ3 أسابيع فقط، والشهرة الكبيرة التي نالها الموقع، تقدم موقع eBay الشهير لشراء هذا الموقع، وهو ما تمّ بالفعل، وأصبح يسمى Half.ebay.com .  وكان المبلغ الذي تم شراؤه به هو 350 مليون دولار أمريكي! فقط فكرة غير تقليدية كلّفت موقعاً بسيطاً يعانى من قلة عدد الزوار، مبلغ 100 ألف دولار، عادت على أصحابها بمبلغ 350 مليون دولار بعد شهر واحد من تنفيذها!

الدروس المستفادة:
 1 – لا تيأس.
  2 – رب فكرة بسيطة أعقبها نجاح كبير.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

الحصان الطائر    
حكم أحد الملوك على شخصين بالإعدام لجناية ارتكباها، وحدد موعد تنفيذ الحكم بعد شهر من تاريخ إصداره  وقد كان أحدهما مستسلما خانعا يائسا قد التصق بإحدى زوايا السجن باكيا منتظرا يوم الإعدام...
 أما الآخر فكان ذكيا لماحا طفق يفكر في طريقة ما لعلها تنجيه أو على الأقل تبقيه حيا مدة أطول  جلس في إحدى الليالي متأملا في السلطان وعن مزاجه وماذا يحب وماذا يكره  فتذكر مدى عشقه لحصان عنده حيث كان يمضي جل أوقاته مصاحبا لهذا الحصان وخطرت له فكرة خطيرة.
فصرخ مناديا السجان طالبا مقابلة الملك لأمر خطير، وافق الملك على مقابلته وسأله عن هذا الأمر الخطير  قال له السجين إنه باستطاعته أن يعلم حصانه الطيران في خلال السنة بشرط تأجيل إعدامه لمدة سنة.
وقد وافق الملك حيث تخيل نفسه راكبا على الحصان الطائر الوحيد في العالم سمع السجين الآخر بالخبر وهو في قمة الدهشة قائلا له: أنت تعلم أن الخيل لا يطير فكيف تتجرأ على طرح مثل تلك الفكرة المجنونة؟! 
قال له السجين الذكي أعلم ذلك ولكنني منحت نفسي أربعة فرص محتملة لنيل الحرية:
أولها: أن يموت الملك خلال هذه السنة 
وثانيها: لربما أنا أموت وتبقى ميتة الفراش أعز من الإعدام 
والثالثة: أن الحصان قد يموت 
والرابعة: قد أستطيع أن أعلم الحصان الطيران! 
((( في كل مشكلة تواجهك لا تيأس ولا تقنط وترضخ لحل وحيد..أعمل عقلك واشحذ ذهنك وأوجد عشرات الحلول فلعل في أحدها يكون النجاح والتفوق جرب لن تخسر شيئا )))

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

ممارسة الحبطلبت فتاة من أمها ذات يوم أن تسمح لها بممارسة الحب مع صديقها، ففكرت الأم العاقلة الخبيرة وقالت أمهلينى أسبوعاً بشرط تنفيذ ما أطلبه منك، وهو أن تذهب أمام قصر الملك وترمى نفسها امام الملك أثناء خروج موكبه، كما لو كانت فاقدة للوعى وتنتظر ما يحدث وتحكيه لأمها
ففعلت ورمت نفسها امام حصان الملك فنزل عن جواده وأفاقها بنفسه وأمر بتوصيلها لبيتها، ثم طلبت الأم منها أن تفعل ذلك فى:
اليوم الثانى فتركها الملك ولم يلتفت اليها، وجرى اليها الوزير وأفاقها ثم تركها
وفى اليوم الثالث ألقت نفسها أمام الوزير فلم ينظراليها وتلقاها قائد الحرس فأفاقها
وفى اليوم الرابع أفاقها أحد الجنود لأن قائد الحرس لم ينظر اليها
وفى اليوم الخامس أفاقها أحد المارة من عامة الشعب
وفى اليوم السادس أزاحها الناس بأرجلهم عن الطريق الى الرصيف، وافاقها أحد الشحاذين على الرصيف
وفى اليوم السابع لم تجد الا كلباً يبلل وجهها بلسانه
فقالت لها أمها وكذلك يكون حال من تسقط فى المجتمع، يتناولها الشريف ثم يتركها لمن هو دونه، حتى تصبح يوماً سلعة رخيصة لكلاب السكك.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*إنك رجل أعمال مثلي*
 في أحد أركان مترو الأنفاق كان هناك صبي هزيل الجسم شارد الذهن يبيع أقلام الرصاص ويمارس الشحاذة، مرَّ عليه أحد رجال الأعمال فوضع دولارا في كيسه ثم استقل المترو في عجلة، وبعد لحظة من التفكير , خرج من المترو مرة أخرى، وسار نحو الصبي, وتناول بعض أقلام الرصاص، وأوضح للشاب بلهجة يغلب عليها الاعتذار أنه نسي التقاط الأقلام التي أراد شراءها، وقال: "إنك رجل أعمال مثلي ولديك بضاعة تبيعها وأسعارها مناسبة للغاية" ثم استقل القطار التالي، بعد سنوات من هذا الموقف وفي إحدى المناسبات الاجتماعية تقدم موظف مبيعات مهندم أنيق نحو رجل الأعمال وقدم نفسه له قائلا: إنك لاتذكرني على الأرجح, وأنا لا أعرف حتى اسمك، ولكني لن أنساك ماحييت . إنك أنت الرجل الذي أعاد إلي احترامي لنفسي، لقد كنتشحاذاأبيع أقلام الرصاص إلى أن جئت أنت وأخبرتني أنني رجل أعمال.
*قال أحد الحكماء ذات مرة: إن كثيراً من الناس وصلوا إلى أبعد مما ظنوا أنفسهم قادرين عليه لأن شخصا آخر ظن أنهم قادرون على ذلك.*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الفراشة*
 في أحد الأيام وجد رجل فراشة تقبع في شرنقتها، وجلس يراقب الفراشة لعدة ساعات بينما كانت تجاهد لتدفع بجسدها من خلال ثقب صغير في الشرنقة. 
ثم بدا أنها عاجزة عن إحراز المزيد من التقدم، وكان واضحا أنها لم تعد قادرة على الذهاب ابعد مما فعلت. لذا قرّر الرجل أن يساعد الفراشة. اخذ مقصا وشق به الجزء المتبقي من الشرنقة. بعدها خرجت الفراشة بسهولة. لكن بدا جسمها متورما وجناحاها صغيرين ذابلين.
استمر الرجل يراقب الفراشة لانه كان يتوقع في أية لحظة أن يكبر الجناحان ويمتدا إلى أن يصبحا قادرين على دعم جسمها. لكن شيئا من ذلك لم يحدث! وفي الحقيقة قضت الفراشة بقية حياتها تزحف وتدور بجسمها المتورّم وجناحيها المتغضّنين ولم يكن بمقدورها أن تطير أبدا.
ما لم يفهمه الرجل على الرغم من عطفه وتسرّعه هو أن الشرنقة المحصورة وروح العزيمة التي كان مطلوبا من الفراشة إظهارها كي تنفذ من خلال الفتحة الصغيرة كانت الطريقة الوحيدة التي تمكّن الفراشة من ضخّ السائل من جسمها إلى جناحيها كي تستطيع الطيران بمجرّد أن تظفر بحرّيتها وتخرج من الشرنقة.
في أحيان كثيرة تكون العزيمة هي السلاح الذي نحتاجه في هذه الحياة. ولو كنا نعيش حياتنا بلا مشاكل ولا منغّصات أو عقبات لأصابنا الشلل والعجز ولما كنا أقوياء.
الحكمة: من استعجل الشيء قبل أوانه عوقب بحرمانه

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*غسيل الجيران*
 انتقل رجل مع زوجته إلى منزل جديد، وفي صبيحة اليوم الأول وبينما يتناولان وجبة الإفطار، قالت الزوجة مشيرة من خلف زجاج النافذة المطلة على الحديقة المشتركة بينهما وبين جيرانهما: انظر يا عزيزي إن غسيل جارتنا ليس نظيفا .. لابد أنها تشتري مسحوقا رخيصا.. ودأبت الزوجة على إلقاء نفس التعليق في كل مرة ترى جارتها تنشر الغسيل..
وبعد شهر، اندهشت الزوجة عندما رأت الغسيل نظيفا على حبال جارتها، وقالت لزوجها: انظر .. لقد تعلمت أخيرا كيف تغسل.
فأجاب الزوج: عزيزتي لقد نهضت مبكرا هذا الصباح ونظفت زجاج النافذة التي تنظرين منها !!.
*الحكمة:*
قد تكون أخطائك هي التي تريك أعمال الناس خطأ، فأصلح عيوبك، قبل أن تنتقد عيوب الآخرين، ولا تنسى أن من راقب الناس مات كمداً.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الغني والصياد*
 جلس رجل أعمال أمريكي في أواخر عمره أمام بيته الشتوي الخاص على أحد أنهار المكسيك، جلس وكأنه في الجنة .. يستمتع بالمناظر الخلابة والجو الصافي النقي البديع، ولفت نظره اقتراب صياد مكسيكي بسيط من الشاطئ، فنظر رجل الأعمال الأمريكي إلى حال ذلك الصياد البسيط، فوجد مركب صيده غاية في البساطة، وكذلك الأدوات التي يستعملها، ورأى بجانبه كمية من السمك، قام الصياد باصطيادها بالفعل.
فناداه الرجل ليشتري منه بعض السمك .. وليتحدث إليه، جاء الصياد البسيط إلى رجل الأعمال فاشترى منه بعض السمك .. ثم سأله:
ماذا تحتاج من الوقت لاصطياد مثل هذه الكمية من السمك ؟
قال الصياد البسيط: ليس كثير الوقت يا سنيور.

*فسأله ثانية*: فلماذا لا تقضي وقتا أطول إذا ً في الصيد .. فتكسب أكثر من ذلك ؟!
*فرد الصياد البسيط*: ما أصطاده يكفي حاجتي وحاجات أسرتي بالفعل سنيور!!

*فسأله رجل الأعمال الأمريكي*: ولكن ماذا تفعل في بقية وقتك ؟
*فرد الصياد البسيط*: أنا أنام بما يكفيني من الوقت .. وأصطاد لقليل من الوقت، وألعب مع أطفالي .. وأنام القيلولة مع زوجتي بالنهار أيضا.. وأقضي معها بعض الوقت، وفي الليل أتجول مع أصدقائي في القرية ونجلس معا ونتسامر فترة من الليل، فأنا حياتي مليئة بغير العمل سنيور.

هز رجل الأعمال الأمريكي العجوز رأسه في سخرية من كلام الصياد المكسيكي البسيط، ثم قال له: سوف أسدي لك نصيحة غالية صديقي.. فأنا رجل أعمال أمريكي مخضرم:
*أولا*: يجب أن تتفرغ أكثر للصيد .. حتى تزداد كمية ما تصطاده.
*ثانيا*: بعد فترة من الزمن .. ومع تقدمك المادي تشتري مركبا أكبر وأحدث من هذا القارب الصغير
*ثالثا*: يمكنك بعد ذلك بفترة ومع ازدياد أرباحك أن تشتري عدة قوارب كبيرة للصيد.
*رابعا*: ستجد نفسك في النهاية وبعد فترة من الزمن صاحب أسطول بحري كبير للصيد، وبدلا من قضاء الوقت والجهد في بيع السمك مباشرة للناس .. سترتاح ببيعك فقط للموزعين
*وأخيرا*: وبعد كل هذا النجاح ستستطيع وبكل سهولة أن تنشأ مصانع التعليب الخاصة بك، والتي يمكنك بها التحكم في إنتاجك من الأسماك وكميات التوزيع أيضا!! وتنتقل بهذا النجاح من قرية الصيد الصغيرة هذه التي تعيش فيها، وتنتقل إلى العاصمة (مكسيكو سيتي) ومنها لأمريكا وهكذا .. فتصبح مليونيرا كبيرا يشار إليه بالبنان !! أرأيت يا صديقي المسكين كيف يكون التفكير الصواب؟!

*سكت الصياد قليلا ثم سأل رجل الأعمال الأمريكي العجوز*: ولكن سنيور .. ماذا يتطلب كل هذا النجاح من وقت؟ 
ضحك رجل الأعمال وقال: من 15 إلى 20 عاما فقط .. أتصدق هذا

*فقال الصياد: وماذا بعد ذلك سنيور ؟!* 
فضحك رجل الأعمال وقال: هنا نأتي لأفضل ما في الموضوع، عندما يحين الوقت المناسب والذي تختاره، تقوم ببيع جميع شركتك، وجميع أسهمك وتصبح بعدها من أغنى أغنياء العالم، سوف تملك ملاييين الدولارات أيها الرجل.

*نظر الصياد البسيط إلى الرجل ثم سأله: وماذا بعد الملايين سنيور ؟!*
قال الرجل العجوز في فرح: تستقيل بالطبع وتستمتع ما بقي لك من العمر، تشتري شاليه صغير في قرية صيد صغيرة تستمتع فيه مع زوجتك وأبناءك تنام بالنهار القيلولة مع زوجتك، وتقضي معها بعض الوقت تلعب مع أبناءك تخرج ليلا تتسامر مع أصدقائك، وفوق كل ذلك تستطيع النوم لفترات أطول وأجمل، فقال الصياد المكسيكي البسيط في دهشة، هل تعني أن أقضي 20 عاما من عمري في التعب والإرهاق والعمل المتواصل والحرمان من زوجتي وأبنائي والاستمتاع بصحتي .. لأصل في النهاية إلى ( ما أنا عليه أصلا ) !!
*شكرا سنيور.*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

من هو الذكي
 دخل طفل صغير لمحل الحلاقة..‏
فهمس الحلاق للزبون : "هذا أغبى طفل ‏في العالم ... سأثبت لك ذلك.
وضع الحلاق درهم بيد.....، و25 فلسا باليد الأخرى،
استدعى الولد وعرض عليه المبلغين فأخذ الولد ال25 فلسا ومشى.
قال الحلاق: "ألم أقل لك!! هذا الولد لا يتعلم أبدا...وفي كل مرة يكرر نفس الأمر.
عندما خرج الزبون من المحل قابل الولد خارجا من محل الآيس ‏كريم، فدفعته الحيرة أن يسأله: "لماذا تأخذ ال25 فلسا كل مرة، ولا تأخذ الدرهم ؟!؟!؟!".
قال الولد: "لأن اليوم الذي آخذ فيه الدرهم تنتهي اللعبة..!!"
أحيانا تعتقد أن بعض الناس أقل ذكاء كي يستحقوا تقديرك لحقيقة ما يفعلون، والواقع أنك تستصغرهم على جهل منك. فلا تحتقرن إنساناً ولا تستصغرن شخصاً، ولا تعيبن مخلوقاً.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*وصفة النجاح*
 ذهب أحد مديري الانشاءات الى أحد مواقع العمل حيث كان العمال يقومون بتشييد مبنى ضخم، واقترب من عامل وسأله: ماذا تفعل؟
رد العامل بعصبية: أقوم بتكسير الاحجار الصلبة بهذه الآلات البدائية، ثم أرتبها كما أمرني رئيس العمال, وأتصبب عرقا في هذا الحر الشديد ...، إنه عمل مرهق للغاية، ويسب لي الضيق من الحياة بأكملها..، تركه المدير وتوجه بذات السؤال لعامل آخر:
فقال: أنا أقوم بتشكيل هذه الأحجار الى قطع يمكن استعمالها، ثم أجمعها حسب تخطيط المهندس المعماري، وهو عمل متعب, وممل حينا، ولكني أكسب منه قوتي أنا وأسرتي، وهذا أفضل عندي من أن أظل بلا عمل.
أما ثالث العمال فرد قائلا وهو يشير الى الأعلى: ألا تر أني أقوم ببناء ناطحة سحاب؟؟؟؟؟
والآن: واضح تماما ان الثلاثة كانوا يقومون نفس العمل، لكن الاختلاف الجذري في نظرة كل منهم إليه سبب اختلافا كبيرا في رد فعلهم تجاه العمل، واسلوب تعاطيهم معه، إن النظرة تجاه الأشياء هي التي من خلالها نرى الحياة, ولذا فهي أمر في غاية الأهمية، إنها الاختلاف الذي يقود لتباين النتائج.. وهي مفتاح السعادة... وجزء هام من وصفة النجاح.

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب .
للتصحيح :
 "ولا تنسَ أن من راقب الناس..".
"وجزءٌ مهمٌ من وصفة النجاح".

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*النية الصالحة تعظم الأجر*
 حدّث الشيخ محمد العريفي حفظه الله وقال: يحكى أن ملك من الملوك أراد أن يبني مسجد في مدينته، وأمر أن لا يشارك أحد في بناء هذا المسجد لا بالمال ولا بغيره، حيث يريد أن يكون هذا المسجد هو من ماله بدون مساعدة من أحد، وحذر وأنذر من أن يساعده احد، وفعلاً تم البدء في بناء المسجد، ووضع إسمه عليه.

وفي ليلة من الليالي، رأى الملك في المنام، كأن ملك من الملائكة نزل من السماء فمسح إسم الملك عن المسجد، وكتب إسم امراة!!! فلما أستيقظ الملك من النوم، أستيقظ مفزوع وأرسل جنوده ينظرون اسمه! أما زال على المسجد؟ فذهبوا ورجعوا وقالوا نعم إسمك مازال موجود ومكتوب على المسجد! وقالوا له حاشيته هذه أضغاث أحلام.

وفي الليلة الثانية: رأى الملك نفس الرؤيا، رأى ملك من الملائكة ينزل من السماء فيمسح إسم الملك عن المسجد، ويكتب إسم امراة على المسجد! وفي الصباح إستيقظ الملك وأرسل جنوده، يتأكدون هل مازال إسمه موجود، على المسجد، ذهبوا ورجعوا، وأخبروه، أن إسمه مازال هو الموجود على المسجد، تعجب الملك وغضب!!.
فلما كانت الليلة الثالثة: تكررت الرؤيا، فلما قام الملك من النوم قام وقد حفظ اسم المرأة التي يكتب إسمها، على المسجد، أمر بإحضار هذه المرأة، فحضرت وكانت أمرأة، عجوز فقيرة ترتعش، فسألها: هل ساعدت في بناء المسجد الذي يبنى؟ قالت:يا أيها الملك أنا امرأة عجوز وفقيرة وكبيرة في السن وقد سمعتك تنهى عن أن يساعد أحد في بناءه، فلا يمكنني أن أعصيك، فقال لها: أسألك بالله ماذا صنعت في بناء المسجد، فقالت: والله ما عملت شيء قط في بناء هذا المسجد إلا، قال الملك: نعم إلا ماذا؟ قالت: إلا أنني مررت ذات يوم من جانب المسجد، فأذا أحد الدواب التي تحمل الأخشاب، وأدوات البناء للمسجد مربوط بحبل إلى وتد في الأرض، وبالقرب منه سطل به ماء، وهذا الحيوان يريد ان يقترب من الماء ليشرب فلا يستطيع بسبب الحبل، والعطش بلغ منه مبلغ شديد، فقمت وقربت سطل الماء منه، فشرب من الماء هذا، والله!! هذا الذي صنعت!! فقال الملك: أييييه.
عملتي هذا لوجه الله فقبل الله منك، وأنا عملت عملي ليقال مسجد الملك فلم يقبل الله مني، فأمر الملك أن يكتب أسم المرأة العجوز على هذا المسجد.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أصدق من هدهد
 تنازع الهدهد مع الغراب على حفرة بها ماء، وادعى كلا منهما ملكيتها، فتحاكما إلى قاضى الطير، فطلب بيّنة، ولما لم يكن لأحدهما بيّنة، فحكم بها للهدهد، فقال له: لِمَ حكمت لى بها؟ فقال: اشتهر عنك الصدق بين الناس، فقالوا: أصدق من هدهد، فقال: إن كان كما قلت، فإنى والله لست ممن يشتهر بصفة ويفعل خلافها، هذه الحفرة للغراب، ولإن تبقى لى هذه الشهرة، أفضل من ألف حفرة.
*الحكمة:* 
◄ تصرف كما لوكنت جميلاً وواثقاً وستكون كذلك "ويليام جيمس".
◄ طالما أنك ستفكر على أية حال، ففكر فى أشياء كبيرة جداً "دونالد ترامب".

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*سياسة التغيير*
في كل صباح يقف عند كشكه الصغير ليلقي عليه تحية الصباح، ويأخذ صحيفته المفضلة، ويدفع ثمنها، وينطلق، ولكنه لا يحظى إطلاقا برد من البائع على تلك التحية، يراه الناس يومياً على هذا الحال، يقف صباحاً يلقى على البائع التحية، البائع لم يرد ولا مرة على تلك التحية، ثم يأخذ الرجل صحيفته وينطلق.
وفى إحدى الأيام سأله أحد الزبائن: لماذا تلقي التحية على صاحب الكشك يومياً، مع أنه لم يرد عليك السلام ولو مرة واحدة، فقال الرجل: وما الغريب فى ذلك؟ فقال: أنك تلقى التحية يومياً على رجل لا يردها؟ فسأله صاحبنا: وما السبب في أنه لا يرد التحية برأيك؟ فقال: أعتقد أنه وبلا شك رجل قليل الأدب، وهو لا يستحق أساسا أن تُلقى عليه التحية، فقال صاحبنا: إذن هو برأيك قليل الأدب؟ قال: نعم، قال صاحبنا: هل تريدني أن أتعلم منه قلة الأدب، أم أعلمه الأدب؟
*الحكمة:*
◄ علينا أن نمثل نحن التغيير الذى نريد أن نحدثه فيمن حولنا "غاندى".
◄ من الصعب أن تهزم إنساناً لا يستسلم.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*المحاولة*
 قبل خمسين عام كان هناك اعتقاد بين رياضي الجري أن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يقطع ميل في أقل من أربعة دقائق، وأن أي شخص يحاول كسر هذا الرقم سوف ينفجر قلبه!! ولكن أحد الرياضيين سأل هل هناك شخص حاول وانفجر قلبه، فجأته الإجابة بالنفي، فبدأ بالتمرن حتى استطاع أن يكسر الرقم، ويقطع مسافة ميل في أقل من أربعة دقائق، في البداية ظن العالم أنه مجنون، أو أن ساعته غير صحيحة، لكن بعد أن رأوه صدقوا الأمر.
استطاع في نفس العام أكثر من 100 رياضي أن يكسر ذلك الرقم، وفى العام الذى يليه استطاع 300 رياضى كسر ذلك الرقم.
*الحكمة:*
◄ إذا كنت ترغب فى نتائج مختلفة، فعليك ان تصنع شيئاً مختلفاً.
◄ امض قدماً وستحصل على أدوات أفضل مما لديك الآن. [نابليون هيل].

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*تغيير العالم*
يحكى أن ملكا كان يحكم دولة واسعة جداً، أراد هذا الملك يوما القيام برحلة برية طويلة، وخلال عودته وجد أن اقدامه تورمت بسبب المشي في الطرق الوعره، فأصدر مرسوما يقضي بتغطية كل شوارع المملكة بالجلد، اقترب من أذنه أحد مستشاريه الأذكياء وقال له: مولاى، أعتقد أنه من الأفضل أن نصنع لجلالتكم قطعة صغيرة من الجلد تضعها تحت قدميك فقط، وكانت هذه بداية صناعة نعل الأحذية.
*الحكمة*
◄ كن أنت التغيير الذى تريد.
◄ الكل يريد تغيير العالم، لا أحد يريد تغيير نفسه ... ليو تولستوى

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لا تستخف بأحد*
في أحد الأيام ، دخل صبي يبلغ من العمر 10 سنوات، مقهى كبير ومزدحم، وجلس على الطاولة، فوضع عامل المطعم كأسا من الماء أمامه. سأله الصبى كم سعر الآيس الكريم بالشيكولاته، أجابه العامل: خمس دولارات، فأخرج الصبي يده من جيبه وأخذ يعد النقود، ثم سأله ثانية: حسنًا، كم سعر الآيس كريم العادي؟ في هذه الأثناء، كان هناك الكثير من الناس في انتظار خلو طاولة في المقهى للجلوس عليها، فبدأ صبر العامل في النفاذ، وأجاب بفظاظة: أربعة دولارات فعد الصبي نقوده ثانية، وقال: سآخذ الآيس كريم العادي، فأحضر له العامل الطلب، ووضع فاتورة الحساب على الطاولة، وذهب.
أنهى الصبي الآيس كريم، ودفع حساب الفاتورة، وغادر المقهى، وعندما عاد العامل إلى الطاولة، إغرورقت عيناه بالدموع، أثناء مسحه للطاولة، حيث وجد بجانب الطبق الفارغ (5) دولارات! تخيل؟ لقد حرم الصغير نفسه من شراء الآيس كريم بالشيكولاته التى يحبها، حتى يوفر النقود الكافية لإكرام العامل.
*الحكمة:*
◄ لا تستخف بأى أحد ، حتى لو كان صبيا صغيرا.
◄ طريقة الإهداء أثمن من الهدية.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*كذب المنجمون*
دخل أحد المنجمون بيت أحد الأشراف فأكرموا ضيافته، وأحضروا له العديد من أصناف الطعام، والشراب، وجهزوا له الكثير من الهدايا، فأراد أن يرد الجميل، وكان قد رأى طفلاً فى مهده تحمله إحدى النساء فى ذلك البيت، فنادى على المرأة التى تحمله، وطلب فنجاناً وأوراقاً، وأخذ يكتب كتابه طويلة، وبعد أن فرغ، قال لوالد الطفل: سيدى العزيز علمت بالتنجيم أن ابنك هذا سيكون أسعد الرجال، وسيتولى رئاسة الجيش، وسينتصر انتصارات عديدة، وسينال أعظم الألقاب، وسيكون علماً يشار اليه، وهنا قال الرجل ولكن عفوا سيدى.... إن هذا الطفل بنتا لا ولداً.
*الحكمة*
◄ يتكلم الناس بثقة عن المواضيع التى يجهلونها.
◄ مهما كان المبلغ الذى سيدفع لك ... تحدث فقط عما تعرف.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*بيتي ليس للبيع*
ذهب إلي أحد أصدقائه خبير في أعمال التسويق، وطلب منه أن يساعده في كتابه إعلان لبيع البيت، وكان الخبير يعرف البيت جيداً، فكتب وصفاً مفصلاً له، أشاد فيه بالموقع الجميل، والمساحة الكبيرة، ووصف التصميم الهندسي الرائع، ثم تحدث عن الحديقة، وحمام السباحة..... الخ. 
وقرأ كلمات الإعلان علي صاحب المنزل، الذي أصغى إليه في اهتمام شديد، وقال: أرجوك أعد قراءه الإعلان، وحين أعاد الكاتب القراءة، صاح الرجل يا له من بيت رائع، لقد ظللت طول عمري أحلم باقتناء مثل هذا البيت، ولم أكن أعلم إنني أعيش فيه، إلي أن سمعتك تصفه، ثم أبتسم قائلاً من فضلك لا تنشر الإعلان فبيتي غير معروض للبيع!!!
*الحكمة:*
◄ أحصي البركات التي أعطاها الله لك واكتبها واحدة واحدة وستُذهل مما لديك.
◄ ليس ما تملكه أو مكانك أو ما تفعله هو ما يجعلك سعيدا، إنه ما تفكر فيه. "ديل كارنيجى"

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

> وعندما عاد العامل إلى الطاولة، إغرورقت عيناه بالدموع، أثناء مسحه للطاولة، حيث وجد بجانب الطبق الفارغ (5) دولارات! تخيل؟ لقد حرم الصغير نفسه من شراء الآيس كريم بالشيكولاته التى يحبها، حتى يوفر النقود الكافية لإكرام العامل.


روى الإمام أحمد (23090) عَنْ أَبِي حُمَيْدٍ السَّاعِدِيِّ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : (هَدَايَا الْعُمَّالِ غُلُولٌ) صححه الألباني في "صحيح الجامع" (7021) .
وعَنْ أَبِى حُمَيْدٍ رضي الله عنه أيضا قَالَ : اسْتَعْمَلَ النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم رَجُلاً مِنَ الأَزْدِ يُقَالُ لَهُ ابْنُ اللُّتْبِيَّةِ عَلَى الصَّدَقَةِ ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمَ قَالَ : هَذَا لَكُمْ ، وَهَذَا أُهْدِىَ لِي ، قَالَ : (فَهَلاَّ جَلَسَ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِيهِ أَوْ بَيْتِ أُمِّهِ ، فَيَنْظُرَ يُهْدَى لَهُ أَمْ لاَ ، وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لاَ يَأْخُذُ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ جَاءَ بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَحْمِلُهُ عَلَى رَقَبَتِهِ ، إِنْ كَانَ بَعِيرًا لَهُ رُغَاءٌ أَوْ بَقَرَةً لَهَا خُوَارٌ أَوْ شَاةً تَيْعَرُ - ثُمَّ رَفَعَ بِيَدِهِ ، حَتَّى رَأَيْنَا عُفْرَةَ إِبْطَيْهِ - اللَّهُمَّ هَلْ بَلَّغْتُ اللَّهُمَّ هَلْ بَلَّغْتُ ثَلاَثًا) رواه البخاري (2597) ومسلم (1832) .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرًا على هذه الحكم النافعة والقصص الماتعة.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*ليس شرطا أن تكون كبيراً لتكون حكيماً*
 في حجرة صغيرة فوق سطح أحد المنازل, عاشت الأرملة الفقيرة مع طفلها الصغير حياة متواضعة في ظروف صعبة... فى غرفة عبارة عن أربعة جدران, وبها باب خشبي, غير أنه ليس لها سقف!.. هطل المطر بغزارة على المدينة, احتمى الجميع في منازلهم, كان على الأرملة والطفل مواجهة هذا الموقف العصيب! نظر الطفل إلى أمه نظرة حائرة واندسّ في أحضانها, أسرعت الأم إلى باب الغرفة فخلعته ووضعته مائلاً على أحد الجدران, وخبأت طفلها خلف الباب لتحجب عنه سيل المطر المنهمر، فنظر الطفل إلى أمه في سعادة بريئة، وقد علت على وجهه ابتسامة الرضا, وقال لأمه: "ماذا يا ترى يفعل الناس الفقراء الذين ليس عندهم باب حين يسقط عليهم المطر ؟!!"
*الحكمة:*
ليس شرطاً أن تكون كبيراً لتكون حكيماً، ولا وسيماً لتكون جميلاً، أفضل وقت لتكون فيه سعيداً ليس غداً عندما تكون غنياً، أو صباحاً عندما تكون نشيطاً، أو بعد سنه عندما تكون كبيراً ، إنما أفضل وقت للسعادة هو: عندما تكون راضياً.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*أفضل وقت للسعادة هو الآن*
 لاتنتظر أن تنتهي المدرسة، أن يخف وزنك قليلا، أن يزيد وزنك قليلا، أن تبدأ عملك الجديد، أن تتزوج، أن تبلغ مساء الخميس، أن تحصل على سيارة جديدة، على أثاث جديد، أن يأتي الربيع، أو الصيف، أو الخريف، أو الشتاء، أو تحل بداية الشهر، أو منتصفه، ، أن تموت، أن تولد من جديد، كي تكون سعيداً.
السعادة هي رحلة تمشيها وليست محطة تصلها، لاوقت أفضل كي تكون سعيدا، أكثر من الآن ....عش وتمتع باللحظة الحاضرة، كل لحظة تكون في طاعة الله فهي السعادة بعينها، وإن كان لا بد من انتظار السعادة فانتظر السعادة الحقيقية، سعادة الآخرة قال تعالى: {وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ سُعِدُوا فَفِي الْجَنَّةِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ رَبُّكَ عَطَاءً غَيْرَ مَجْذُوذٍ (108)} [هود: 108]

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

يحكى أن رجلاً عجوزاً كان جالسا مع ابن له  يبلغ من العمر 25 سنة في القطار، وبدا الكثير من البهجة والفضول على وجه الشاب، الذي كان يجلس بجانب النافذة، أخرج يديه من النافذة وشعر بمرور الهواء وصرخ، " أبي انظر جميع الأشجار تسير ورائنا"، فتبسم الرجل العجوزمتماشياً مع فرحة إبنه، وكان يجلس بجانبهم زوجان، ويستمعون إلى ما يدور من حديث بين الأب وابنه.
وشعروا بقليل من الإحراج، فكيف يتصرف شاب في عمر 25 سنة كالطفل !! فجأة صرخ الشاب مرة أخرى: " أبي، أنظر إلى البركة وما فيها من حيوانات، أنظر..الغيوم تسير مع القطار، واستمر تعجب الزوجين من حديث الشاب مرة أخرى. ثم بدأ هطول الامطار، وقطرات الماء تتساقط على يد الشاب، الذي إمتلأ وجهه بالسعادة وصرخ مرة أخرى
"أبي إنها تمطر، والماء لمس يدي، أنظر يا أبي"، وفي هذه اللحظة لم يستطع الزوجان السكوت، وسألوا الرجل العجوز، "لماذا لا تقوم بزيارة الطبيب والحصول على علاج لإبنك؟" هنا قال الرجل العجوز: إننا قادمون من المستشفى، حيث أن إبني قد أصبح بصيراً، لأول مرة في حياته.
تذكر دائما ً:
"لا تستخلص النتائج حتى تعرف كل الحقائق"

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

صحب وهب بن منبه: رجل عالماً سبعمائة فرسخ، ثم سأله عن سبع كلمات، قال له، أخبرني عن السماء وما أثقل منها، وعن الأرض ما أوسع منها، وعن الحجر ما أقسى منه، وعن النار ما أحر منها، وعن البحر ما أغنى منه، وعن اليتيم ما أضعف منه، وعن الزمهرير ما أبرد منه؟

فقال الحكيم: البهتان أثقل من السماوات، والحق أوسع من الأرض، وقلب الكافر أقسى من الحجر، وقلب القانع أغنى من البحر، وجشعة الحريص أحر من النار، ونمائم الوشاة أضعف من اليتيم، واليأس من القريب، أبرد من الزمهرير.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قال حكيم:* «الدليل على ضعف الإنسان أنه ربما أتاه الخير من حيث لا يحتسب, والشر من حيث لا يرتقب».
*قال حكيم:* «لا تطلب سرعة العمل؛ واطلب تجويده؛ فإن الناس لا يسألون في كم فرغ؛ وإنما ينظرون إلى إتقانه وجود صنعته».
*قال حكيم:* «إذا أعجبك ما يتواصفه الناس مما ظهر من محاسنك, فانظر فيما بطن من مساويك, ولتكن معرفتك بنفسك أوثق عندك من معرفة الناس بك».
*قال حكيم:* «حبك للشيء ستر بينك وبين مساويه, وبغضك له ستر بينك وبين محاسنه».
*قال حكيم:* «إذا أنجزت ما وعدت, فقد أحرزت فضيلتي الجود والصدق».

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

عندما تهب العاصفة
 منذ سنوات عدة كان لأحد ملاك الأرض الزراعية مزرعة تقع بجوار الشاطئ ,
وكان كثيرًا ما يعلن عن حاجته لعمّال، ولكن معظم الناس كانوا يترددون في قبول العمل فى مزرعة بجوار الشاطئ؛ لأنهم كانوا يخشون العواصف التي كانت تعربد عبر البحر الهائج الأمواج، وهي تصب الدمار على المباني والمحاصيل.
 ولذلك عندما كان المالك يجري مقابلات لاٍختيار متقدمين للعمل، كان يواجه في النهاية برفضهم للعمل، فزاد على غيره في الأجر، ومع ذلك، لم يقبل أحد بعمله خوفا من العواصف.
وأخيرًا اقترب رجل قصير ونحيف، متوسط العمر للمالك، فقال له المالك: "هل أنت يد عاملة جيدة في مجال الزراعة؟" ، فأجاب الرجل نحيف الجسم قائلا: "نعم،، فأنا الذي ينام عندما تعصف الرياح!"، ومع أنّ مالك المزرعة تحيّر من هذه الإجابة إلا أنه قبِلَ أن يعينه بسبب شدة يأسه من وجود عمال آخرين يقبلون العمل في مزرعته.
أخذ الرجل النحيف يعمل عملا جيداً في المزرعة، وكان طيلة الوقت مشغولا من الفجر وحتى غروب الشمس، وأحس المالك بالرضا عن عمل الرجل النحيف، وفي إحدى الليالي عصفت الرياح بل زمجرت عالياً من ناحية الشاطئ، فقفز المالك منزعجًا من الفراش، ثم أخذ بطارية، واٍندفع بسرعة إلى الحجرة التي ينام فيها الرجل النحيف الذي عيّنه للعمل عنده في المزرعة، ثمّ راح يهزّ الرجل النحيف وهو يصرخ بصوت عالٍ: "اٍستيقظ فهناك عاصفة آتية، قم ثبِّت كل شيء واربطه قبل أن تطيّره الرياح".
اٍستدار الرجل صغير الحجم مبتعداً في فراشه، وقال في حزم: "لا يا سيّدي فقد سبق وقلت لك أنا الذي ينام عندما تعصف الرياح!"، اٍستشاط المالك غضبًا من ردة فعل الرجل، وخطر له أن يطلق عليه النار في التو، واللحظة، ولكنه بدلا من
أن يضيع الوقت خرج عاجلا خارج المنزل ليستعد لمجابهة العاصفة، ولدهشته إكتشف أن كل الحظائر مغطاة بمشمّعات، والبقر في الحظيرة، والطيور في أعشاشها، والأبواب عليها أسياخ حديدية، وجميع النوافذ محكمة الإغلاق، وكل شيء مربوط جيداً ولا شيء يمكن أن يطير، وحينذاك فهم المالك ما الذي كان يعنيه الرجل العامل لديه، وعاد هو نفسه إلى فراشه لينام بينما الرياح تعصف.
*حينما تستعد جيداً فليس هناك ما تخشاه*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

قال حكيم: «مودة الرأي ما تموت ومودة الهوى ما تبقى».
قال حكيم: «إذا أغضبك صديق لك فقد أجراك في مضمار يعرف منك فيه حسن العهد, وجميل الوفاء؛ فمهما أشرفت عليه من عيوبه وسقطاته، فلا تطل لشيء من ذلك عليه».
قال حكيم: «لا تستصغرن عدوك، فيقتحم عليك المكروه من زيادة مقداره على تقديرك».
قال حكيم: « إذا كان عدوك نملة، فلا تنم له».
قال حكيم: «من مدحك بما ليس فيك من الجميل وهو راض عنك, فقد ذمك بما ليس فيك من القبيح, وهو ساخط عليك».

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قصة الوزير السعودي المهندس علي النعيمي*
 جاء العامل السعودي الجنسية في نهاية يوم شديد الحرارة والرطوبة، قاصدا برادة الماء ليشرب .. جاء مجهداً ومتعباً ويتصبب عرقاً بعد عناء يوم طويل من العمل الشاق تحت حرارة الشمس، وما أن ملأ الكأس بالماء البارد وأراد أن يبرد جوفه إلا وجاءه مهندس أمريكي وقال له بغلاظه: أنت عامل، ولا يحق لك الشرب من الخدمات الخاصة بالمهندسين! رجع المسكين، وأخذ يفكر أيام وأيام ويسأل نفسه: هل أستطيع أن أكون مهندساً يوماً ما، وأكون مثل هؤلاء؟ اتكل على ربه، وعقد العزم، وبدأ بالدراسة الليلية ثم النهارية، وبعد السهر والجهد، والتعب، والسنين، حصل على شهادة الثانوية.

تم ابتعاثه إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على حساب الشركة، وحصل على بكالوريوس في الهندسة، ورجع لوطنه. ظل يعمل بجد واجتهاد وأصبح رئيس قسم، ثم شعبة، ثم رئيس إدارة، إلى أن حقق انجاز كبير بعد عدة سنوات، وأصبح نائب رئيس الشركة. سبحان الله!!

حدث وأن جاءه نفس المهندس الأمريكي (وكانوا يمضون عشرات السنين، بالخدمة بالشركة) قال له: أريد الموافقة على إجازتي، وأرجو عدم ربط ما حدث بجانب برادة الماء بالعمل الرسمي؛ فرد عليه بأخلاق سامية: أحب أن أشكرك من كل قلبي على منعي من الشرب، صحيح أنني حقدت عليك ذلك الوقت، ولكن أنت السبب بعد الله فيما أنا عليه الآن!!

وبعد العرق، والكفاح، والإخلاص، والوفاء، والولاء للعمل، وللوطن أصبح رئيس الشركة. هي من كبريات الشركات العملاقة في صناعة البترول، شركة أرامكو السعودية، وبعد ذلك اختارته القيادة العليا ليكون وزيراً للبترول، هذه قصة العامل السعودي والوزير السعودي المهندس علي النعيمي.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قال حكيم**:* «الأشرار يتبعون مساوي الناس ويتركون محاسنهم, كما يبتغي الذباب المواضع الفاسدة من الجسد، ويترك الصحيحة».
*قال حكيم**:* « العدل في الشيء صورة واحدة, والجور صور مختلفة, ولهذا سهل ارتكاب الجور وصعب تحري العدل, وهما يشبهان الإصابة والخطأ في الرماية؛ فإن الإصابة تحتاج إلى ارتياض وتعاهد, والخطأ لا يحتاج إلى شيء من ذلك».
*قال حكيم**:* «من جمع إلى شرف أصله شرف نفسه, فقد قضى الحق عليه واستدعى التفضيل بالحجة؛ ومن أغفل نفسه، واعتمد على شرف آبائه, فقد عقهم، واستحق بأن لا يقدم بهم على غيره».
*قال حكيم**:* «كما أن من كان له سلف في الشجاعة والسخاء, لا يستحق أن يكرم اتصافه إذا كان جبانا بخيلا؛ وكذلك سائر أنواع الشرف، إنما يستحق المنتسب إليها التقديم، إذا حوى ما يذكر به أسلافه».
*قال حكيم**:* «السعيد من الملوك من تمت به رياسة آبائه؛ والشقي منهم من انقطعت عنده».

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

مقلاة جدتي
يحكى أن امرأة زارت صديقة لها تجيد الطبخ لتتعلم منها سر "طبخة السمك" .. وأثناء ذلك لاحظت أنها تقطع رأس السمكة وذيلها قبل قليها بالزيت فسألتها عن السر, فأجابتها بأنها لاتعلم ولكنها تعلمت ذلك من والدتها .. فقامت واتصلت على والدتها لتسألها عن السر لكن الأم أيضا قالت أنها تعلمت ذلك من أمها (الجدة) فقامت واتصلت بالجدة لتعرف السر الخطير فقالت الجدة بكل بساطة: لأن مقلاتي كانت صغيرة والسمكة كبيرة عليها...
إن البشر يتوارثون بعض السلوكيات ويعظمونها دون أن يسألوا عن سبب حدوثها من الأصل!!

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الحكيم والمهندس*
يقال: قام حكيم ومهندس برحله تخييمية في الغابة، وبعد أن وصلوا إلى بقعة جميله... أعدوا خيمتهم وتناولوا العشاء وتسامروا، ثم ذهبوا للخيمة للنوم، وبعد منتصف الليل... أيقظ المهندس صديقه الحكيم، وقال له: انظر إلى الأعلى في السماء وقل لي ماذا ترى؟
فقال الحكيم: أرى ملايين النجوم، فسأله: وماذا تكتشف من هذا؟ ففكر الحكيم قليلا وقال: لو قلنا فلكيا، فهذا يدلنا على وجود مئات وملايين الكواكب والمجرات، أما بالنسبة للوقت فتقريبا الساعة الآن قبل الثالثة صباحا بدقائق، وبالنسبة للجو....فأظن أن الجو سيكون صحوا وجميلا غدا، ثم أخيرا فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى يرينا قدرته، وكم نحن ضعفاء وتافهين بالنسبة لهذا الكون العظيم.
لكن قل لي أنت: على ماذا يدلك هذا المنظر..؟ فقال المهندس بعد ثوان من تفكير، أما عمليا فإن هناك من سرق خيمتنا من فوقنا يا شاطر.
*الحكمة:*
لا تجعل أفكارك وتأملاتك وأحلامك، تبعدك عن حقيقة الواقع، حتى تكاد تنساها، وتنسى أين أنت، فمن لا يعرف أين هو الآن، لن يصل إلى مبتغاه غدا.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الناس كالسلحفاة*
 يحكى أن أحد الأطفال كان لديه سلحفاة يطعمها ويلعب معها، وفي إحدى ليال الشتاء الباردة جاء الطفل لسلحفاته العزيزة فوجدها قد دخلت في غلافها الصلب طلبا للدفء، فحاول أن يخرجها فأبت .. ضربها بالعصا فلم تأبه به .. صرخ فيها فزادت تمنعا؛ فدخل عليه أبوه وهو غاضب حانق وقال له: ماذا بك يا بني؟
فحكى له مشكلته مع السلحفاة، فابتسم الأب وقال له: دعها، وتعال معي؛ ثم أشعل الأب المدفئة وجلس بجوارها هو والابن يتحدثون، ورويدا رويدا وإذ بالسلحفاة تقترب منهم طالبة الدفء؛ فابتسم الأب لطفله، *وقال: يا بني الناس كالسلحفاة، إن أردتهم أن ينزلوا عند رأيك فأدفئهم بعطفك، ولا تكرههم على فعل ما تريد بعصاك*.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الملك والخادم*
 في مكان ما كان ملك من الملوك في مملكته، وكان يحب أن يكون هذا الملك ممتنا لما عنده في هذه المملكة من الخيرات كثيرة، ولكنه كان غير راضي عن نفسه، وعما هو فيه، وفي يوم استيقظ هذا الملك ذات صباح على صوت جميل يغني بهدوء ونعومة وسعادة، فتطلع هذا الملك لمكان هذا الصوت، ونظر إلى مصدر الصوت فوجده خادما يعمل لديه في الحديقة، وكان وجه هذا الخادم ينم على القناعة والسعادة، فاستدعاه الملك إليه وسأله: لما هو سعيد هكذا مع أنه خادما ودخله قليل ويكاد يملك ما يكفيه؟ 
فرد علية هذا الخادم: بأنه يعمل لدى الملك ويحصل على ما يكفيه هو وعائلته وأنه يوجد سقف ينامون تحته، وعائلته سعيدة، وهو سعيد لسعادة عائلته، فتعجب الملك من أمر هذا الخادم الذي يصل إلى حد الكفاف في حياته، ومع ذلك فهو قانع وأيضا سعيد بما هو فيه!!! فنادى الملك على وزيرة وأخبره من حكاية هذا الرجل، فاستمع له الوزير بإنصات شديد ثم اخبره أن يقوم بعمل ما، فسأله الملك عن ذلك، فقال له: 99، فتعجب الملك من هذا وسأل ماذا يعني بذلك؟ فقال له الوزير: عليه بوضع 99 عملة ذهبية في كيس مكتوب عليه 100 قطعة، ووضعها أمام بيت هذا العامل الفقير، وفي الليل بدون أن يراك أحد أختبئ، ولنرى ماذا سيحدث؟
فقام الملك من توه، وعمل بكلام وزيره، وانتظر حتى حان الليل، ثم فعل ذلك، واختبأ وانتظر لما سوف يحدث، بعدها وجد الرجل الفقير وقد وجد الكيس، فطار من الفرح ونادى أهل بيته، وأخبرهم بما في الكيس، بعدها ذهب الجميع للنوم، وجلس هو إلى طاولته يعد القطع الذهبية، فوجدها 99 قطعة، فأخبر نفسه، ربما تكون وقعت القطعة المائة في مكان ما، ظل يبحث ولكن دون جدوى، وحتى أنهكه التعب، فقال لنفسه: لا بأس سوف أعمل وأستطيع أن أشتري القطعة المائة الناقصة فيصبح عندي 100 قطعة ذهبية، وذهب لينام، ولكنة في اليوم التالي تأخر في الاستيقاظ، فاخذ يسب ويلعن في أسرته التي كان يراعيها بمنتهى الحب والحنان وصرخ في أبنائه بعد أن كان يقوم ليقبلهم كل صباح ويلاعبهم قبل رحيله للعمل، ونهر زوجته، وبعدها ذهب إلى العمل وهو منهك تماما، فلقد سهر معظم الليل ليبحث عن القطعة الناقصة.
فأخبر الملك وزيره عما رآه بعينه، وكان في غاية التعجب، فقد ظن الملك أن هذا الرجل سوف يسعد بتلك القطع، وسوف يقوم بشراء ما ينقصه هو وأسرته ما يريدون ويشتهون، ولكن هذا لم يحدث أبدا!!!، فاستمع الوزير للملك جيدا ثم أخبره بالتالي: إن العامل قد كان على هذا الحال، وشب على ذلك، وكان يقنع بقليله، وعائلته أيضا، وكان سعيدا لا شيء ينغص عليه حياته، فهو يأكل هو وعائلته ما تعودوه، وكان لهم بيت يؤويهم، وكان سعيدا بأسرته، وأسرته سعيدة به، ولكن أصبح عنده فجأة 99 قطعة ذهبية، وأراد المزيد............!!!، هل تعرف لما؟ لأن الإنسان إذا رزق نعمة فجأة، فهو لا يقنع بما لديه حتى ولو كان ما لديه يكفيه، فيقول هل من مزيد….!!!، فاقتنع الملك بما أخبره وقرر من يومه أن يقدر كل شيء لديه، وحتى الأشياء الصغيرة جدا، ويحمد الله على ما هو فيه، حقا! القناعة كنز لا يفنى!
*الحكمة:*
لا بأس من طلب المزيد ولكن ليس بالضرورة التعرض للضغط والعناء الشديد.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الأمبرطورة الصينية*
 حوالي العام 250 قبل الميلاد, في الصين القديمة, كان أمير منطقة تينغ زدا على وشك أن يتوّج ملكًا, ولكن كان عليه أن يتزوج أولاً, بحسب القانون، وبما أن الأمر يتعلق باختيار إمبراطورة مقبلة, كان على الأمير أن يجد فتاةً يستطيع أن يمنحها ثقته العمياء، وتبعًا لنصيحة أحد الحكماء، قرّر أن يدعو بنات المنطقة جميعًا لكي يجد الأجدر بينهن.
عندما سمعت امرأة عجوز, وهي خادمة في القصر لعدة سنوات, بهذه الاستعدادات للجلسة, شعرت بحزن جامح لأن ابنتها تكنّ حبًا دفينًا للأمير، وعندما عادت إلى بيتها حكت الأمر لابنتها, تفاجئت بأن ابنتها تنوي أن تتقدّم للمسابقة هي أيضًا، لف اليأس المرأة وقالت: وماذا ستفعلين هناك يا ابنتي؟ يتقدّمن أجمل الفتيات وأغناهنّ، اطردي هذه الفكرة السخيفة من رأسك!، فأنا أعرف تمامًا أنكِ تتألمين, ولكن لا تحوّلي الألم إلى جنون!، أجابتها الفتاة: يا أمي العزيزة, أنا لا أتألم، وما أزال أقلّ جنونًا؛ أنا أعرف تمامًا أني لن أُختار, ولكنها فرصتي في أن أجد نفسي لبضع لحظات إلى جانب الأمير، فهذا يسعدني - حتى لو أني أعرف أن هذا ليس قدري- في المساء، عندما وصلت الفتاة، كان أجمل الفتيات قد وصلن إلى القصر، وهن يرتدين أجمل الملابس، وأروع الحليّ، وهن مستعدات للتنافس بشتّى الوسائل من أجل الفرصة التي سنحت لهن.

ثم أقبل الأمير محاطًا بحاشيته، وأعلن الأمير بدء المنافسة، وقال: سوف أعطي كل واحدة منكن بذرةً، ومن تأتيني بعد ستة أشهر حاملةً أجمل زهرة، ستكون إمبراطورة الصين المقبلة.
حملت الفتاة بذرتها وزرعتها في أصيص من الفخار، وبما أنها لم تكن ماهرة جدًا في فن الزراعة، اعتنت بالتربة بكثير من الأناة والنعومة – لأنها كانت تعتقد أن الأزهار إذا كبرت بقدر حبها للأمير، فلا يجب أن تقلق من النتيجة- مرّت ثلاثة أشهر، ولم ينمُ شيء، جرّبت الفتاة شتّى الوسائل، وسألت المزارعين، والفلاحين فعلّموها طرقًا مختلفة جدًا، ولكن لم تحصل على أية نتيجة، يومًا بعد يوم أخذ حلمها يتلاشى، رغم أن حبّها ظل متأججًا.
مضت الأشهر الستة، ولم يظهر شيءٌ في أصيصها، ورغم أنها كانت تعلم أنها لا تملك شيئًا تقدّمه للأمير، فقد كانت واعيةً تمامًا لجهودها المبذولة، ولإخلاصها طوال هذه المدّة، وأعلنت لأمها أنها ستتقدم إلى البلاط في الموعد والساعة المحدَّدين، كانت تعلم في قرارة نفسها أن هذه فرصتها الأخيرة لرؤية حبيبها، وهي لا تنوي أن تفوتها من أجل أي شيء في العالم، حلّ يوم الجلسة الجديدة، وتقدّمت الفتاة مع أصيصها الخالي من أي نبتة، ورأت أن الأخريات جميعًا حصلن على نتائج جيدة؛ وكانت أزهار كل واحدة منهن أجمل من الأخرى، وهي من جميع الأشكال والألوان.

أخيرًا أتت اللحظة المنتظرة، دخل الأمير ونظر إلى كلٍ من المتنافسات بكثير من الاهتمام والانتباه، وبعد أن مرّ أمام الجميع, أعلن قراره، وأشار إلى ابنة خادمته على أنها الإمبراطورة الجديدة، إحتجّت الفتيات جميعًا قائلات، إنه اختار تلك التي لم تزرع شيئًا، عند ذلك فسّر الأمير سبب هذا التحدي، قائلاً: هي وحدها التي زرعت الزهرة تلك التي تجعلها جديرة بأن تصبح إمبراطورة؛ زهرة الشرف، فكل البذور التي أعطيتكنّ إياها كانت عقيمة، ولا يمكنها أن تنمو بأية طريقة.

الحكمة:
◄ الصدق من أجمل وأرقى الحلي التي تزين المرأة الفاضلة، وتــجعلها ملــكة متوجه على عرش الاحترام والتقدير.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*حبّة خردل*
 تروي حكاية صينيّة أنّ سـيّدة عاشت مع ابنها الوحيد في سعادة ورضا حتّى جاء الموت واختطف روح الابن، حزنت السّيّدة جدّاً لموت ولدها؛ ولكنّها لم تيأس بل ذهبت من فرط حزنها إلى حكيم القرية، وطلبت منه أن يخبرها الوصفة الضروريّة لاستعادة ابنها إلى الحياة مهما كانت أو صعبت تلك الوصفة. أخذ الشّيخ الحكيم نفساً عميقاً وشرد بذهنه ـ وهو يعلم استحالة طلبها ـ ثمّ قال: أنت تطلبين وصفة؟! حسناً.. أحضري لي حبّة خردل واحدة بشرط أن تكون من بيت لم يعرف الحزن مطلقاً.
وبكلّ همّة أخذت السّيـّدة تدور على بيوت القرية كلّها و تبحث عن هدفـها : حبّة خردل من بيت لم يعرف الحزن مطلقاً . طرقت السّيّدة باباً ففتحت لها امرأة شابّة فسألتها السّيّدة هل عرف هذا البيت حزناً من قبل؟ ابتسمت المرأة في مرارة وأجابت : وهل عرف بيتي هذا إلّا كلّ حزن ؟ و أخذت تحكي للسّيّدة أنّ زوجها توفّي منذ سنة ، و ترك لها أربعة من البنات والبنين ولامصدر لإعالتهم سوى بيع أثاث الدّار الّذي لم يتبقّ منه إلّا القليل . تأثّرت السّيّدة جدّاً و حاولت أن تخفّف عنها أحزانها ، و في نهاية الزّيارة صارتا صديقتين ، ولم تشأ الأرملة أن تدعها تذهب إلّا بعد أن وعدتها الأولى بزيارة أخرى ؛ فقد فاتت مدّة طويلة منذ أن فتحت قلبها لأحد تشتكي له همومها . وقبل الغروب دخلت السّيّدة بيتاً آخر ولها نفس المطلب ؛ ولكنّ الإحباط سرعان ما أصابها عندما علمت من سيّدة الدّار أنّ زوجها مريض جدّاً ،و ليس عندها طعام كاف لأطفالها منذ فترة . وسرعان ما خطر ببالها أن تساعد هذه السّيّدة. ذهبت إلى السّوق واشترت بكلّ ما معها من نقود طعـام و بقول ودقيــق وزيت، ورجعت إلى سيّدة الدّار وساعدتها في طبخ وجبة سريعة للأولاد، واشتركت معهافي إطعامها ، ثمّ ودّعتها على أمل زيارتها في مساء اليوم التّالي . و في الصّباح أخذت السّيّدة تطوف من بيت إلى بيت تبحث عن حبّة الخردل . طال بحثها لكنّها للأسف لم تجد ذلك البيت الّذي لم يعرف الحزن مطلقاً لكي تأخذ من أهله حبّة الخردل . ولأنّها كانت طيّبة القلب فقد كانت تحاول مساعدة كلّ بيت تدخله في مشاكله وأفراحه. وبمرورالأيّام أصبحت السّيّدة صديقة لكلّ بيت في القرية ، نسيت تماماً أنّها كانت تبحث في الأصل على حبّة خردل من بيت لم يعرف الحزن .
ذابت في مشاكل ومشاعر الآخرين ، ولم تدرك قطّ إنّ حكيم القرية قد منحها أفضل وصفة للقضاء على الحزن حتّى ولو لم تجد حبّة الخردل الّتي كانت تبحث عنها ، فالوصفة السّحريّة قد أخذتها بالفعل يوم دخلت أوّل بيت من بيوت القرى فرحة مع الفرحين ، وباكية مع الباكين . ليست مجرّد وصفة اجتماعيّة لخلق جوّ من الألفة والاندماج بين النّاس ؛ إنّما هي دعوة لكي يخرج كلّ واحد من أنانيته وعالمه الخاصّ ليحاول أن يهب لمن حوله بعض المشاركة الّتي تزيد من البهجة في وقت الفرح والتعازي في وقت الحزن ...

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*ليست مجرد كلمات*
جلس رجل أعمى على إحدى عتبات عمارة واضعاً قبعته بين قدميه وبجانبه لوحة مكتوب عليها: أنا أعمى أرجوكم ساعدوني.
فمر رجل إعلانات بالأعمى ووقف ليرى أن قبعته لا تحوي سوى قروش قليلة فوضع المزيد فيها، دون أن يستأذن الأعمى أخذ لوحته وكتب عليها عبارة أخرى وأعادها مكانها ومضى في طريقه.
لاحظ الأعمى أن قبعته قد امتلأت بالقروش والأوراق النقدية، فعرف أن شيئاً قد تغير وأدرك أن ما سمعه من الكتابة هو ذلك التغيير، فسأل أحد المارة عما هو مكتوب عليها فكانت الآتي: نحن في فصل الربيع لكنني لا أستطيع رؤية جماله.
*الدروس المستفادة:*
◄ غير وسائلك عندما لا تسير الأمور كما يجب.
◄ عسانا أكثر أمة عليها أن تغير من وسائلها وأساليبها!!!!

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*ما أنت سوى دجاجة*
 يُحكى أن نسراً كان يعيش في إحدى الجبال، ويضع عشه على قمة إحدى الأشجار، وكان عش النسر يحتوي على أربع بيضات، ثم حدث أن هز زلزال عنيف الأرض فسقطت بيضة من عش النسر، وتدحرجت إلى أن استقرت في حظيرة للدجاج، وظنت الدجاجات بأن عليها أن تحمي وتعتني ببيضة النسر هذه، وتطوعت دجاجة كبيرة في السن للعناية بالبيضة إلى أن تفقس؛ وفي أحد الأيام فقست البيضة، وخرج منها نسر صغير جميل، ولكن هذا النسر بدأ يتربى على أنه دجاجة، وأصبح يعرف أنه ليس إلا دجاجة، وفي أحد الأيام وفيما كان يلعب في ساحة حظيرة الدجاج، شاهد مجموعة من النسور تحلق عالياً في السماء، تمنى هذا النسر لو يستطيع التحليق عالياً مثل هؤلاء النسور، لكنه قوبل بضحكات الاستهزاء من الدجاج قائلين له: 
ما أنت سوى دجاجة، ولن تستطيع التحليق عالياً مثل النسور، وبعدها توقف النسر عن حلم التحليق في الأعالي، وآلمه اليأس، ولم يلبث أن مات بعد أن عاش حياة طويلة مثل الدجاج.
*الدروس المستفادة:*
واعلم بأن نظرتك الشخصية لذاتك وطموحك هما اللذان يحددان نجاحك من فشلك! لذا فاسع أن تصقل نفسك، وأن ترفع من احترامك ونظرتك لذاتك فهي السبيل لنجاحك، ورافق من يقوي عزيمتك.
إن ركنت إلى واقعك السلبي تصبح أسيراً وفقاً لما تؤمن به. 
 فإذا كنت نسراً وتحلم لكي تحلق عالياً في سماء النجاح، فتابع أحلامك، ولا تستمع لكلمات الدجاج (الخاذلين لطموحك ممن حولك!)؛ حيث أن القدرة والطاقة على تحقيق ذلك متواجدتين لديك بعد مشيئة الله سبحانه وتعالى.
لا تستمع إلى أقوال المخذَّلين وإن كانوا من أهل الصلاح، فقد ينصحك بصدق بقدر ما يستطيعه هو، لا بقصد ما تستطيعه أنت.
وأخيراً: إن كنت (دجاجة) فلا تخذل (النسور)؛ بمعنى آخر: إن كنت مقعد الهمة، فلا تخذل أصاحب الهمم العالية؛ ولا يغرنك جهلك بمن أمامك:
هم الغيوث إذا ما أزمة أزمت ........ والأسد أسد الشرى والبأس محتدم.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*إنها قصة الرئيس الأمريكي الراحل إبراهام لنكولن*
 عندما كان عمره 31عاماً فشل في الأعمال الحرة، ثم خسر في الانتخابات عندما كان في الثانية والثلاثين، وفشل مرة ثانيه في الأعمال الحرة وكان عمره 34عاماً، وتوفيت خطيبته عندما كان في الخامسة والثلاثين، وحصل له انهيار عصبي عندما كان في السادسة والثلاثين، وخسر في الانتخابات عندما كان في الثامنة والثلاثين، ثم خسر في انتخابات الكونجرس عندما كان في الثالثة والأربعين، وبعدها خسر مرة ثانيه عندما كان في السادسة والأربعين، ثم مرة ثالثه عندما كان في الثامنة والأربعين، ثم خسر سباقاً للفوز بلقب سناتور عندما كان عمره 55 عاماً، وفشل في أن يكون نائباً للرئيس عندما كان عمره 56عاماً، وخسر سباقاً ثانياً للفوز بلقب سناتور، وعندما أصبح عمرة 60عاماً أصبح الرئيس الثاني عشر للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
تري أي نوع من الرجال إبراهام لنكولن ؟
*الدروس المستفادة:*
فانظر إلى أهل الدنيا في دنياهم، وخذ منهم حافزًا لذلك، كيف يكدحون ليلهم ونهارهم في تعاملهم مع الدرهم والدينار؟ أفلا حياء من الله أن يكون هؤلاء أعظم تجلدًا منك، وأنت تتعامل مع الله الكبير المتعال، ثم تتقاعس؟! إذا فقد الإنسان صدق انتمائه وأضحى بلا قلبٍ فليس بإنسان، فلا تستشرْ غير العزيمةِ في العُلى، فليس سواها ناصحٌ ومشيع، انظر إلى جد الكافرين واجتهادهم وهم على باطل، فإن لم يحرك فيك أهل الدنيا وكدحهم في دنياهم شيئًا، فانظر إلى الكفار، إلى حطب جهنم، كيف يلهثون وراء أهدافهم المؤقتة، ويتفانون لها مع أنه لا عقبى لها!
أعمى أصمُّ عن الحقيقة أبكم ... بالنوم في الفرش الوثيرة تغرم
والصمت كهفك ... والظلام مخيِّم
من أنت يا هذا أما لك في الورى ... عقل يفكر في الأمور فيحسم؟
إني لأرجو أن أراك مزمجرا ... أنا مؤمن بمبادئي أنا مسلم
قد قمت أرقى في مدارج عزتي ... علمي دليلي والعزيمة سلم
ذهب الرقاد فحدثي يا همتي ... أن العقيدة قوة لا تهزم
لغة البطولة من خصائص أمتي ... عنا رواها الآخرون وترجموا
من ذلك الوقت الذي انتفضت به ... بطحاء مكة والحطيم وزمزم
منذ التقى جبريل فوق ربوعها ... بمحمد يتلو له ويعلم
صلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*همة سفيان بن عيينة في طلب الحديث*
 وها هو سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله يقول: كان أبي صيرفيّاً بـ الكوفة، فركبه الدَّيْن، فحملنا إلى مكة، وأنا يومئذ صبي - سفيان لا زال صبياً- يقول: وسرنا إلى المسجد لصلاة الظهر، ولما كنت على باب المسجد، إذا شيخ على حمار، هيئته هيئة صاحب حديث، فقال لي: يا غلام! أمسك عليّ هذا الحمار حتى أدخل المسجد، فأركع.
قلت: ما أنا بفاعل حتى تحدثني، قال: وما تصنع أنت بالحديث؟ واستصغرني وردني، فقلت: حدثني أو لا أمسك لك الحمار، قال: فسرد علي ثمانية أحاديث بأسانيدها، فأمسكت حماره، وجعلت أكرر ما حدثني به، فلما خرج من المسجد، قال: ما نفعك ما حدثتك به يا غلام! قد حبستني عن الصلاة، فقلت: حدثتني بكذا وكذا وكذا، وسردت عليه جميع ما حدثني به، فقال: بارك الله فيك، تعال غداً إلى مجلسي، فإذا هو عمرو بن دينار المحدث المعروف.

اسمع بعدها لـ نصر الهلالي يوم يقول: كنت في مجلس سفيان بن عيينة، إذ دخل علينا صبي صغير ذلك المجلس، فكأن أهل الحديث تهاونوا به لصغر سنه، فقال سفيان مغضباً من أهل الحديث: كذلك كنتم من قبل فمنَّ الله عليكم، ثم قال سفيان: يا نصر! -ويتكلم الآن عن نفسه سفيان وهو صغير- لو رأيتني ولي عشر سنين، طولي خمسة أشبار، وجهي كالدينار، وأنا كشعلة نار، ثيابي صغار، أكمامي قصار، ذيلي بمقدار، نعلي كآذان الفار، أختلف إلى الزهري وعمرو بن دينار، وأمثالهم من علماء الأمصار، أجلس بينهم كالمسمار، محبرتيِ كالجوزة، ومُقلتي كالموزة، وقلمي كاللوزة، فإذا دخلت المجلس قالوا لي: أوسعوا للشيخ الصغير، لو رأيتني يا نصر! حين ذاك لَمَا احتقرتَ ما رأيتَ.

أولئك النَّاسُ إنْ عُدُّوا وإنْ ذُكِرُوا ... وما سِوَاهُم فَلَغْوٌ غَيْرُ مَعْدُودٍ
وأحرَّ شَوقِي إليهِم كُلَّمَا هَجَست ... نفسِي فنفسي بهمْ مجنونة الكَلَفِ
إنِّي سَئِمْتُ هَوَى الدُّنْيَا وزَهْرَتَهَا ... وملَّ قَلبِي ذُرَى رَوْضَاتِها الأُنَفِ
وقد بلوتُ لياليهَا وأَنهُرَها فَتَى ... وحُزْت لآليها منَ الصَّدَفِ
فلم أجدْ غيرَ دربِ اللهِ دربَ هُدَى ... وغيرَ ينبوعِهِم نبعًا لمُغترِفِ
كَرِّرْ عَليَّ حدِيثَهُم يَا حادِي ... فحدِيثُهُم يَجْلُو الفؤادَ الصَّادِي

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*ضع الكأس وارتح قليلا*
 في يوم من الأيام كان محاضر يلقي محاضرة عن التحكم بضغوط وأعباء الحياة لطلابه، فرفع كأساً من الماء وسأل المستمعين، ما هو في اعتقادكم وزن هذا الكأس من الماء؟ وتراوحت الإجابات بين 50 جم إلى 500 جم، فأجاب المحاضر: لا يهم الوزن المطلق لهذا الكأس، فالوزن هنا يعتمد على المدة التي أظل ممسكاً فيها هذا الكأس، فلو رفعته لمدة دقيقة، لن يحدث شيء، ولو حملته لمدة ساعة، فسأشعر بألم في يدي، ولكن لو حملته لمدة يوم، فستستدعون سيارة إسعاف، الكأس له نفس الوزن تماماً، ولكن كلما طالت مدة حملي له، كلما زاد وزنه.
فلو حملنا مشاكلنا وأعباء حياتنا في جميع الأوقات، فسيأتي الوقت الذي لن نستطيع فيه المواصلة، فالأعباء سيتزايد ثقلها، فما يجب علينا فعله هو أن نضع الكأس، ونرتاح قليلاً قبل أن نرفعه مرة أخرى، فيجب علينا أن نضع أعباءنا بين الحين والآخر، لنتمكن من إعادة النشاط، ومواصلة حملها مرة أخرى، فعندما تعود من العمل، يجب أن تضع أعباء ومشاكل العمل، ولا تأخذها معك إلى البيت، لأنها ستكون بانتظارك غداً، وتستطيع حملها.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لكي لا يخسر الآخرون أحلامهم*
 تروي قصّة صينيّة حكاية شاب كان يقف فوق الهضبة العالية المشرفة على شاطئ المحيط، يستنشق الهواء النقي، ويتأمل حقول الأرز الممتدّة تحت قدميه، وقد قارب وقت الحصاد، بعد أن جفّت العيدان، وانحنت تحت حملها الوفير.
امتلأ قلب الشّابّ بالرضا، فها هو الآن يمسح تعب الشهور الطويلة التي قضاها في رعاية الحقل، وها هو يقترب من تحقيق حلمه الكبير بالزواج من خطيبته المحبوبة بعد أن يبيع محصوله الوفير.
غير أن شيئاً مباغتاً أفزع الشّاب، وأخرجه من أحلامه، فقد أحس ببوادر هزة أرضية ضعيفة، ونظر إلى شاطئ المحيط البعيد، فرأى الماء يتراجع إلى الوراء، فعرف من خبراته البيئية أن الكارثة على الأبواب! فالماء حين يتراجع إلى الوراء، إلى قلب المحيط، يشبه الوحش الذي يتراجع إلى الخلف، ليستجمع كلّ قواه كي ينقضّ على ضحيّته بضراوة وعنف.
ولكن لماذا يخاف وهو فوق الهضبة؟ ربما يتبادر لنا هذا السؤال، لكن خوف الشّاب كان يكمن في إدراكه لحجم الكارثة التي ستتعرض لها القرية الصغيرة الراقدة في سفح الجبل، والتي يسكنها فلاحون فقراء لا يملكون من الحياة سوى أكواخهم المتواضعة.
لم يكن الوقت كافياً للنزول إلى السفح لتحذير الناس، فصاح من فوق الهضبة حتى كادت حنجرته تنفجر، فلم يسمعه أحد، وبعد لحظات من الحيرة والقلق، اتخذ شانج قرارًا حاسمًا، فأشعل النار في حقله الصغير، ليثير انتباه الفلاحين في الوادي الآمن عند السفح، ونجحت حيلة الشاب الصيني، فقد تدافع الجميع صاعدين إلى أعلى الهضبة لإنقاذ الحقول، بينما هبط هو ليلاقيهم في منتصف الطريق، ليعيدهم لالتقاط أطفالهم، ونسائهم وحاجاتهم القليلة.
لم يتزوج الشّابّ في تلك السنة، ولم يسدّ احتياجاته الضرورية، ولم يوفّ ديونه، ولم يشتر فستانًا لأخته الصغيرة، ولم يأخذ أمّه العجوز إلى المدينة للعلاج والاستشفاء من الآم الروماتيزم! لكنه أنقذ حياة قرية كاملة، وأصبح عمدة القرية ونائبها، لأنّه أثبت أنه قادر على حمل المسؤولية.
وفي العام التّالي حقّق الشّابّ أحلامه الّتي أجّلها لكي لا يخسر الآخرون أحلامهم وحياتهم.
*الدروس المستفادة:*
◄ حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك، فقد ثبت في صحيح البخاري عَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «لاَ يُؤْمِنُ أَحَدُكُمْ، حَتَّى يُحِبَّ لِأَخِيهِ مَا يُحِبُّ لِنَفْسِهِ».

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

لعلّه خيراً
 كان لأحد الملوك وزير حكيم، وكان الملك يقربه منه، ويصطحبه معه في كل مكان، وكان كلما أصاب الملك ما يكدره، قال له الوزير: "لعله خيراً"، ويحاول الوزير أن يستنبط للأمير الحكمة من هذا البلاء الذي وقع به، فيهدأ الملك، وفي إحدى المرات قُطع إصبع الملك، فنظر الأمير إلى الوزير!
فقال الوزير: "لعله خيراً"، وسكت!!! لم يستطع أن يستنبط الحكمة فيما وقع للأمير، فغضب الملك غضباً شديداً، وقال: ما الخير في ذلك؟ وأمر بحبس الوزير.
فقال الوزير الحكيم "لعله خيراً".
ومكث الوزير فترة طويلة في السجن، وفي يوم خرج الملك للصيد، وابتعد عن الحراس ليتعقب فريسته, فمرّ على قوم يعبدون صنماً فقبضوا عليه ليقدّموه قرباناً للصنم، ولكنهم تركوه بعد أن اكتشفوا أنّ قربانهم إصبعه مقطوع، فانطلق الملك فرحاً بعد أن أنقذه الله من الذبح تحت قدم تمثال لا ينفع ولا يضرّ، وأول ما أمر به فور وصوله القصر أن أمر الحراس أن يأتوا بوزيره من السجن، واعتذر له عما صنعه معه، وقال: أنه أدرك الآن الخير في قطع إصبعه, وحمد الله تعالى على ذلك.
ولكنه سأل الوزير عندما خرج من السجن، فقال له: عندما أمرت بسجنك قلت "لعله خيراً" فما الخير في ذلك؟ فأجابه الوزير: أنه لو لم يسجنه.. لَصاحَبَهُ في سفره للصيد، فكان سيذبح ويُقدم قرباناً بدلاً من الملك لأنه ليس به إصبع مقطوع. فكان في صنع الله كل الخير
*الدروس المستفادة*:
لا تنظر تحت قدميك وتبتئس بما حدث، لعله في المستقبل خير، قال تعالى: {لِكَيْلَا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ، وَلَا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ} [الحديد: 23]، كما لا تفرح بما هو آت فقد يكون فيه مهلكتك، ولذلك تقول العرب: "شَرُّ أَيَّام الدِّيكِ يَوْمُ تُغْسَلُ رِجْلاَهُ".

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*السعادة من داخلك*
 يُحكى أنّ أميراً هندياً غنياً كان يحيا في الترف، و مع ذلك لم يكن سعيداً، فجمع حكماء إمارته واستشارهم عن سرّ السّعادة؟ وبعد صمت وتفكير، تجرأ واحد منهم وقال: "يا صاحب السمو، لا وجود للسعادة على وجه الأرض، ومع ذلك أبحث عن رجل سعيد، وإذا وجدته خذ منه قميصه والبسْه فتصبح سعيداً.
ركب الأمير جواده وذهب، سأل الناس ليعرف مَن السّعيد بينهم، البعض منهم تظاهر بالسعادة، فقال أحدهم: أنا سعيد ولكن على خلاف مع زوجتي، وقال آخر: أنا مريض، وآخر أنا فقير ...
تحت وطأةِ الكآبة توجّه الأمير إلى الغابة، علّه يهون على نفسه، ولمّا دخلها سمع في البعيد صوتاً جميلاً يترنّم بأغنية حلوة، كلما اقترب من الصوت، تبيّن أنه يعبِّر عن سعادة عند صاحبه... ولمّا وصل إليه، رأى نفسه أمام رجل بسيط، فقال الأمير: هل أنت سعيد كما يبدو لي؟ أجابه: بدون شك أنا سعيد جداً، فقال الأمير: إذن أعطني قميصك لأصبح سعيداً مثلك! وبعد صمت طويل، حدّق فيه الزاهد بنظره الصافي العميق، وابتسم وقال: قميصي؟ كم يسعدني أن أعطيك إياه! ولكنّني استغنيت عنه منذ زمن بعيد لمن هو أحوج إليه منّي، ولذلك أصبحت سعيداً !!
*الدروس المستفادة:*
(ليست السّعادة في قميص تَلـبَسه، بل في شخص آخر تُلبِسه).

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الحصاتين*
 قديما وفي أحد قرى الهند الصغيرة، كان هناك مزارع غير محظوظ لاقتراضه مبلغا كبيرا من المال من أحد مقرضي المال في القرية، مقرض المال هذا – عجوز و قبيح – أعجب ببنت المزارع، لذا قدم عرضا بمقايضة، قال: بأنه سيعفي المزارع من القرض إذا زوجه ابنته، ارتاع المزارع و ابنته من هذا العرض، عندئذ اقترح مقرض المال الماكر بأن يدع المزارع وابنته للقدر أن يقرر هذا الأمر، أخبرهم بأنه سيضع حصاتين واحدة سوداء والأخرى بيضاء في كيس النقود، و على الفتاة التقاط أحد الحصاتين.
1. إذا التقطت الحصاة السوداء، تصبح زوجته و يتنازل عن قرض أبيها
2. إذا التقطت الحصاة البيضاء، لا تتزوجه ويتنازل عن قرض أبيها
3. إذا رفضت التقاط أي حصاة، سيسجن والدها
كان الجميع واقفين على ممر مفروش بالحصى في أرض المزارع، وحينما كان النقاش جاريا، انحنى مقرض المال ليلتقط حصاتين، انتبهت الفتاة حادة البصر أن الرجل التقط حصاتين سوداوين، ووضعهما في الكيس، ثم طلب من الفتاة التقاط حصاة من الكيس، الآن تخيل أنك كنت تقف هناك، بماذا ستنصح الفتاة؟
إذا حللنا الموقف بعناية سنستنتج الاحتمالات التالية :
1. سترفض الفتاة التقاط الحصاة
2. يجب على الفتاة إظهار وجود حصاتين سوداوين في كيس النقود وبيان أن مقرض المال رجل غشاش.
3. تلتقط الفتاة الحصاة السوداء وتضحي بنفسها لتنقذ أباها من الدين والسجن.
تأمل لحظة في هذه الحكاية، إنها تسرد حتى نقدر الفرق بين التفكير السطحي والتفكير العميق، إن ورطة هذه الفتاة لا يمكن الإفلات منها إذا استخدمنا التفكير المنطقي الاعتيادي، فكر بالنتائج التي ستحدث إذا اختارت الفتاة إجابة الأسئلة المنطقية في الأعلى، مرة أخرى، ماذا ستنصح الفتاة؟ حسنا هذا ما فعلته الفتاة: 
أدخلت الفتاة يدها في كيس النقود وسحبت منه حصاة وبدون أن تفتح يدها، وتنظر إلى لون الحصاة تعثرت وأسقطت الحصاة من يدها في الممر المملوء بالحصى، و بذلك لا يمكن الجزم بلون الحصاة التي التقطتها الفتاة، "يا لي من حمقاء، و لكننا نستطيع النظر في الكيس للحصاة الباقية وعندئذ نعرف لون الحصاة التي التقطتها".
هكذا قالت الفتاة، و بما أن الحصاة المتبقية سوداء، فإننا سنفترض أنها التقطت الحصاة البيضاء، وبما أن مقرض المال لن يجرؤ على فضح عدم أمانته، فإن الفتاة قد غيرت بما ظهر أنه موقف مستحيل التصرف به إلى موقف نافع لأبعد الحدود، هناك حل لأعقد المشاكل، ولكننا لا نحاول التفكير، أعمل بذكاء ولا تعمل بشكل مرهق.
*الدروس المستفادة:*
*قال الله تعالى:* { فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا (5) إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا}
*وقال الشاعر:*
فَلرُبَّ نازلة يضيق بها الفتى ... ذرعاً وعند الله منها المَخْرَجُ
ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها ... فُرِجَت وكنت أظنُّها لا تُفرج

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الحجاج والفتية الثلاث*
 لمّا تولى الحجاج شؤون العراق، أمر مرؤوسه أن يطوف بالليل، فمن وجده بعد العشاء ضرب عنقه، فطاف ليلة فوجد ثلاثة صبيان فأحاط بهم وسألهم: من أنتم، حتى خالفتم أوامر الحجاج؟
فقال الأول: 
أنا ابن الذي دانت الرقاب له ... ما بين مخزومها وهاشمها
تأتي إليه الرقاب صاغرة ... يأخذ من مالها ومن دمها
فأمسك عن قتله، وقال: لعله من أقارب الأمير
وقال الثاني:
أنا ابن الذي لا ينزل الدهر قدره ... وإن نزلت يوماً فسوف تعود
ترى الناس أفواجاً إلى ضوء ناره ... فمنهم قيام حولها وقعود
فتأخر عن قتله وقال: لعله من أشراف العرب
وقال الثالث:
أنا ابن الذي خاض الصفوف بعزمه ... وقوّمها بالسيف حتى استقامت
ركاباه لا تنفك رجلاه عنهما ... إذا الخيل في يوم الكريهة ولّت
فترك قتله وقال: لعله من شجعان العرب
فلما أصبح رفع أمرهم إلى الحجاج، فأحضرهم وكشف عن حالهم، فإذا الأول ابن حجام، والثاني ابن فوّال، والثالث ابن حائك، فتعجب الحجاج من فصاحتهم، وقال لجلسائه: علّموا أولادكم الأدب، فلولا فصاحتهم لضربت أعناقهم، ثم أطلقهم وأنشد:
كن ابن من شئت واكتسب أدبا ... يغنيك محموده عن النسبِ
إن الفتى من يقول هـأنـذا ... ليس الفتى من يقول كان أبي
*الدروس المستفادة:*
بغض النظر عن الحجاج وفعاله، لا ينكر أحد عليه ذكاءه ودهاءه، ولكن نظرة لما بين السطور: غير من طريقة عرضك لأفكارك، وانظر إليها بعين إكبار، ومجال أوسع، نظرتنا للأمور تغير من نظر الآخرين إليها.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*هذا الرجل اسمه سوشيرو هوندا Soichiro Honda*
 في عام 1938 كان سوشيرو شابا فقيرا، وكان كل ما يتمناه هو أن يبيع إحدى قطع الغيار التي قام بتصميمها إلى شركة تويوتا، وهو حلم كبير جدا على شاب في مقتبل عمره كما ترى، راح يبذل الكثير من المجهود في تصميم هذه القطعة وتصنيعها، وما أن انتهى حتى توجه إلى مصنع تويوتا ليحقق حلمه ويبيعها لهم، لكن مصنع تويوتا رفض!
هل شعر بالفشل وقتها؟ بعد ذلك حاول من جديد، وسهر الليل محاولا تعديل هذه القطعة، فنجح واشترتها منه تويوتا أخيرا!! توفر المال مع صاحبنا هذا، فقرر أن يؤسس مصنعا ينتج قطع غيار السيارات، في ذلك الوقت كانت الحكومة اليابانية تستعد للحرب، ولم تكون المواد الخراسانية متوافرة، فلم يستطع صاحبنا أن يبني مصنعه، هل شعر بالفشل وقتها؟
هل تعرف ماذا فعل صاحبنا؟ قرر أن يخترع هو وأصدقاؤه خلطة خراسانية من صنعهم هم، كي يبني المصنع الذي يحلم به!!! تخيل؟؟ استطاع فعلا أن يصنعها، واستطاع بناء مصنعه الذي بدأ فعلا ينتج ويدر مالا عليهم جميعا، لكن أثناء الحرب قصفت الطائرات الأمريكية مصنع صاحبنا.. ودمرت معظمه!!! هل شعر بالفشل وقتها؟
خرج من المصنع فورا.. وأمر موظفيه أن يحاولوا معرفة المكان الذي تهبط فيه هذه الطائرات لتغير وقودها، وأمرهم بأخذ هذا الوقود لأنه سيفيدهم في عملية التصنيع، فهم لا يجدون المواد الخام اللازمة!!! هل انتهت القصة؟؟ لا..استطاع صاحبنا أن يعيد بناء المصنع وبدأ في الإنتاج من جديد..لكن.. ضربه زلزال رهيب هدم المصنع من جديد... هل شعر بالفشل وقتها؟ باع صاحبنا حق التصنيع لشركة هوندا، وكان قد فقد كل ما يملك، ولم يعد قادرا على الاستمرار في فكرة المصنع.. هل شعر بالفشل وقتها؟؟
كانت اليابان تعاني بعد الحرب من أزمة وقود رهيبة، لدرجة أنها كانت توزع الوقود على المواطنين بحصص متساوية، لكنها لم تكن كافية كي يستطيع صاحبنا مجرد قيادة سيارته للسوق لشراء احتياجات أسرته.. لم يكن الوقود يكفيه، ولم يكن يستطيع أن يتحرك بسيارته في حرية كما كان في الماضي..هل شعر بالفشل وقتها؟ قرر صاحبنا أن يجرب فكرة ظريفة، كانت عنده ماكينة لقص الحشائش، فك موتورها، وركبه في دراجة هوائية كانت عنده، فكانت أول دراجة بخارية في العالم!!!
أعجب الناس بالفكرة، وطلبوا منه أن يصنع لهم مثلها، صنع الكثير من هذه الدراجات لدرجة أنه فكر في تسويقها تجاريا، فأرسل إلى كل محال الدراجات يحكي لهم الفكرة، فوافق الكثير منهم، توقع أن يجني الملايين من هذا المشروع، لكن هذا لم يحدث، رفض الناس استخدام هذا الاختراع نظرا لثقل وزنه وقتها، ولكبر حجمه المبالغ فيه..!! هل شعر بالفشل وقتها؟
قرر أن يطور اختراعه، راح يعدل فيه، ويضبط قياساته، إلى أن نجح في النهاية، جنى الملايين، والملايين من هذا الاختراع، حصل على جائزة الإمبراطور لمساهماته الفعالة في المجتمع، أنشأ مصنعه الذي يعتبر من أكبر المصانع حول العالم، أنشأ مصنع (هوندا) للسيارات..!! ألم تلاحظ منذ البداية..أن اسم هذا الرجل سوشيرو هوندا؟
*ماذا نستفيد من هذه القصة؟*
◄ لو راقبت حياة الناجحين ستعلم أن مفهوم الفشل عندهم يختلف جذريا عن مفهومه عند الفاشلين، قاعدة مهمة، ((لا يوجد فشل.. هناك تجربة تعلمنا منها..))، لا يوجد فشل في الحياة.. الحياة مليئة بالتجارب التي لابد أن نخوضها كي نتعلم.
◄ ملحوظة: كل منا في مجاله مخترع، فالطبيب الحاذق الذي يتوصل إلى علاج أمراض ليس لها علاج من قبل مخترع، وهكذا الصيدلي، والمهندس الذي يقوم بعمل أفضل التصاميم التي لم يسبق لها مثال مخترع، والمدرس الذي يتوصل إلى طريقه مبتكرة في توصيل المعلومة لتلامذته مخترع، وهكذا النجار، والكهربائي وغيره، وغيره.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

ركز على القهوة و ليس الكوب
 من التقاليد الجميلة في الجامعات والمدارس الثانوية، الأمريكية واليابانية أن خريجيها يعودون إليها بين الحين والآخر، في لقاءات لم شمل - حفلة منظمة ومبرمجة يقضون وقتا ممتعا في مباني الجامعات التي تقاسموا فيها القلق والشقاوة والعفرتة، ويتعرفون على أحوال بعضهم البعض: من نجح وظيفيا، ومن تزوج، ومن أنجب،.. وفي إحدى تلك الجامعات التقى بعض خريجيها في منزل أستاذهم العجوز، بعد سنوات طويلة من مغادرة مقاعد الدارسة، وبعد أن حققوا نجاحات كبيرة في حياتهم العملية، ونالوا أرفع المناصب، وحققوا الاستقرار المادي والاجتماعي..
وبعد عبارات التحية والمجاملة طفق كل منهم يتأفف من ضغوط العمل والحياة التي تسبب لهم الكثير من التوتر، وغاب الأستاذ عنهم قليلاً، ثم عاد يحمل أبريقا كبيرا من القهوة، ومعه أكواب من كل شكل ولون، صيني فاخر على ميلامين، على زجاج عادي، على كريستال، على بلاستيك، يعني بعض الأكواب كانت في منتهى الجمال تصميما ولونا، وبالتالي باهظة الثمن، بينما كانت هناك أكواب من النوع الذي تجده في أفقر البيوت، وقال لهم الأستاذ: تفضلوا، كل واحد منكم يصب لنفسه القهوة، وعندما صار كل واحد من الخريجين ممسكا بكوب تكلم الأستاذ مجددا:
هل لاحظتم أن الأكواب الجميلة فقط هي التي وقع عليها اختياركم، وأنكم تجنبتم الأكواب العادية؟ ومن الطبيعي أن يتطلع الواحد منكم إلى ما هو أفضل، وهذا بالضبط ما يسبب لكم القلق والتوتر، ما كنتم بحاجة إليه فعلا هو القهوة وليس الكوب، ولكنكم تهافتم على الأكواب الجميلة الثمينة، وعين كل واحد منكم على الأكواب التي في أيدي الآخرين، فلو كانت الحياة هي القهوة، فإن الوظيفة، والمال، والمكانة الاجتماعية هي الأكواب، وهي بالتالي مجرد أدوات تحوي الحياة، ونوعية الحياة (القهوة) هي، هي، لا تتغير، وبالتركيز فقط على الكوب نضيع فرصة الاستمتاع بالقهوة، وبالتالي أنصحكم بعدم الاهتمام بالأكواب، والفناجين، والاستمتاع بالقهوة.
الدروس المستفادة:
هذا الأستاذ الحكيم عالج آفة يعاني منها الكثيرون، فهناك نوع من الناس لا يحمد الله على ما هو فيه، مهما بلغ من نجاح، لأن عينه دائما على ما عند الآخرين، يتزوج بامرأة جميلة، وذات خلق، ولكنه يظل معتقدا أن فلان وعلان تزوجا بنساء أفضل من زوجته، يجلس مع مجموعة في المطعم، ويطلب لنفسه نوعا معينا من الأكل، وبدلا من أن يستمتع بما طلبه، يظل ينظر في أطباق الآخرين، ويقول: ليتني طلبت ما طلبوه، وهناك من يصيبه الكدر، لو نال زميله ترقية أو مكافأة عن جدارة واستحقاق، وهناك مثل انجليزي يقول ما معناه «إن الحشيش دائما أكثر خضرة في الجانب الآخر من السور، أي إن الإنسان يعتقد أن حديقة جاره أكثر جمالا، وأمثال هؤلاء لا يعنيهم أو يسعدهم ما عندهم بل يحسدون الآخرين. فأحرص على ما ينفعك، وأرضى بما قسم الله لك، واستعن بالله ولا تعجز، وإن أصابك شيء، فلا تقل لو أني فعلت كذا، لكان كذا، ولكن قل، قدر الله، وما شاء فعل.
ولست بمدرك ما فات مني...بلهف، ولا بليت، ولا لوْ أني

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قصة نجاح مكتبه جرير*
 لم يدر بخلد المهندس محمد العقيل مؤسس مكتبة جرير أن تتحول مكتبته بشارع المتنبي في الرياض والتي لم تتجاوز مساحتها 50 مترا مربعا إلى أن تصبح بمساحة ضخمة قوامها 50 ألف متر مربع، ومن فرع واحد إلى 39 فرعاً على مستوى السعودية، ومن مبيعات قدرها ألفا ريال إلى 4 ملايين ريال يومياً (1.06 مليون دولار), ومن موظفين اثنين إلى 1200 موظف.
وذكر العقيل حكاية مكتبة جرير منذ كانت محلا صغيرا وحتى تحولها لشركة مساهمة وتوسع أعمالها في دول الخليج العربي كاسم موثوق لتسويق المستلزمات المدرسية، والقرطاسيات، والأدوات المكتبية، والتقنية، موضحا أن الفكرة بدأت في نيويورك، وتبلورت بلندن، وولدت في الرياض، كما جاء على لسانه خلال استضافة الغرفة التجارية الصناعية بالرياض له، خلال هذا الأسبوع ليتحدث عن تجربته الشخصية، التي أثمرت بجعل مكتبة جرير، إحدى كبريات المكتبات في الخليج العربي.

وأدرك العقيل أن الهندسة التي درسها ونال شهاداتها وبعد ممارسته أعمالها لـ3 أعوام بمكتب عبد الله أبا الخيل للهندسة الاستشارية حتى العام 1979 لم تكن مستقبل عمله التي كان يطمح إليه، مؤكدا أن العمل الحر هو الذي ساهم في حدوث الإنجازات على الصعيد الشخصي.

وقال «بعد أن تخرجت في الثانوية ذهبت إلى جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن، وتخرجت منها مهندسا، ثم أخذت الماجستير من جامعة بروكلي بعدها، رجعت للرياض والتحقت بمكتب استشارات هندسية، حتى لمحت الطفرة الاقتصادية في البلاد، بينما وقفت أمام 3 خيارات:
1ـ الاستمرار في مجال الهندسة.
2ـ ولوج قطاع المقاولات.
3ـ مواصلة العمل في المكتبة وبيع مجلات وصحف وأدوات مدرسية.
وزاد العقيل «توجهت للعمل في المكتبة، وتكريس الجهود بعدما لمسته من إقبال على المواد المكتبية، حتى بدأ النجاح يكبر، وقررنا استئجار أرض، والاستفادة من قرض البنك العقاري، وسط اهتمام كبير بعاملي الوقت، والحاجات الملحة للسوق، مؤكدا أن توفيق الله، ثم بجهوده وأفراد عائلته في تنمية المشروع، خلق عوامل النجاح المدعومة بالجهد والمثابرة والصبر، وأسفر عن تسجيل النجاحات المتتالية.
وأوضح العقيل أنه في منتصف الثمانيات فتح الفرع الثاني في الرياض، وفي بداية التسعينات فتح فرع الشرقية، لعدم وجود منافسة حتى توالى بعدها افتتاح الفروع، وتحقيق العوائد المزية مكللة بنجاحات إدارية، وبيعية جبارة، أدت إلى التوسع في كافة مدن البلاد، وحتى الخروج إلى بقية دول منطقة الخليج العربي، باسم «مكتبة جرير».
ودفعت المنجزات بالمهندس محمد العقيل إلى تكوين مجموعة شركات تحمل ذات المسمى، أو بمسميات أخرى، فبعد تأسيسه لمكتبة جرير في العام 1979، نجح في تكوين جرير للتسويق عام 1980، تلاها شركة جرير للأثاث في عام 1981، ثم جرير للاستثمار خلال العام 1987، فمملكة الطفل في العام 1993، وأخيرا مدارس رياض نجد في 1996.

وأراد العقيل تتويج النجاح الباهر لاسم مكتبته بأن تكون عنصرا هاما في الاقتصاد المحلي، وعلامة بارزة في تجربة التسويق، واحترام العميل، ليقنع عائلته، وبعد مداولات استمرت لفترة محدودة، قبل أن يقرروا بيع 30 في المائة من أسهم الشركة، وتم بالفعل عندما تم طرح النسبة للاكتتاب العام، ومن ثم إدراجها كأول مكتبة وقرطاسية تدرج أسهمها في سوق الأسهم المحلية خلال العالم 2003.

ويختزل العقيل تجربته عندما يقول: «للراغب في جمع المال والتجارة أن يستغني عن (البريستيج) والمظاهر، ويعمد إلى الجد والاجتهاد والمثابرة»، مشددا على أن الإدارة الجادة من أبرز سمات النجاح، حيث يواصل القول: «لا أحد يأخذ إجازة أكثر من 30 يوما في السنة من الشركاء في الشركة»، وانتهى العقيل بضرورة ضبط الاستراتيجيات، والخطط المستقبلة، لأي منشأة حيث يذكر بأن «مكتبة جرير»، تقف أمام تحد كبير يتمثل في ضرورة أن يكون نمو الربحية خلال 5 سنوات بمعدل متوسط قوامه 15 في المائة في العام الواحد.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الفيل والعميان*
 هل سمعت هذه القصة من قبل؟
يحكى أن ثلاثة من العميان دخلوا في غرفة بها فيل، وطلب منهم أن يكتشفوا ما هو الفيل ليبدئوا في وصفه، بدئوا في تحسس الفيل، و خرج كل منهم ليبدأ في الوصف :
قال الأول: الفيل هو أربعة عمدان على الأرض!
قال الثاني: الفيل يشبه الثعبان تماما!
وقال الثالث: الفيل يشبه المكنسة!
وحين وجدوا أنهم مختلفون بدئوا في الشجار، وتمسك كل منهم برأيه، وراحوا يتجادلون، ويتهم كل منهم أنه كاذب ومدع، بالتأكيد لاحظت أن الأول أمسك بأرجل الفيل، والثاني بخرطومه, و الثالث بذيله، كل منهم كان يعتمد على برمجته وتجاربه السابقة، لكن، هل التفتّ إلى تجارب الآخرين؟
من منهم على خطأ؟
في القصة السابقة، هل كان أحدهم يكذب؟ بالتأكيد لا .. أليس كذلك؟ من الطريف أن الكثيرين منا لا يستوعبون فكرة أن للحقيقة أكثر من وجه، فحين نختلف! لا يعني هذا أن أحدنا على خطأ!! قد نكون جميعا على صواب، لكن كل منا يرى مالا يراه الآخر! لا تعتمد على نظرتك وحدك للأمور، فلا بد من أن تستفيد من آراء الناس، لأن كل منهم يرى ما لا تراه، رأيهم الذي قد يكون صحيحاً، أو على الأقل , مفيد لك.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*كن مع الصقور*
من منا لا يرغب في التحليق بإنجازاته ونجاحاته عالياً كالصقر يعلو السحاب متنافساً مع غيره من الصقور في العلو والارتقاء، بينما الدجاجة تدب على سطح الأرض مطأطئةً رأسها بسذاجة لتأكل من خشاشها، شتان ما بين الصقور والدجاج، يمكن أن يكون المرء ضمن الصقور أو مع الدجاج، وقد قيل: إذا أردت أن تحلق مع الصقور، فلا تضع وقتك مع الدجاج.

روي أن رجلاً أهدى للحاكم صقراً من فصيلة ممتازة، ففرح الحاكم به كثيراً وسأل وزيره عن رأيه في الصقر فقال: (إنه قد تربى مع الدجاج)، فاستغرب الحاكم من كلام الوزير، فطلب الوزير أن يطلق الصقر فإذا به يحفر الأرض برجله كالدجاجة ليأكل، وقد كان الوزير قد لاحظ قبل ذلك أن الصقر ينظر إلى الأرض على غير عادة الصقور التي تنظر إلى السماء.

*الدروس المستفادة:*
إن كل منا يتحول تدريجياً ليشبه من يجالسه ويعاشره ويحادثه، فمن نتحدث معهم يؤثرون على شخصياتنا وتصرفاتنا وإنجازاتنا بشكل كبير قد لا يلاحظه البعض، وقد ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال: «المرء على دين خليله، فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل»([1])، وقيل: من عاشر القوم أربعين يوماً صار منهم، وقيل أيضاً: قل لي من تصاحب أقول لك من أنت، إن العناية باختيار من نخالطهم أمر لا يستهان به، ولا أتحدث هنا عن تجنب مخالطة السيئين في المجتمع ممن يمارسون العادات والأخلاق السيئة، فتجنب مخالطة هؤلاء أمر بديهي لا أتحدث عنه، ولكني أتحدث عن اختيارك لخلطائك من بين الأسوياء الخلوقين، فمن هؤلاء الذكي والغبي، والغني والفقير، والكريم والبخيل، والمتفائل والمتشائم، والصريح والمجامل، والنشيط والكسول، والعالم والجاهل، وغير ذلك.

حدثني يوماً أحد الأصدقاء النشيطين في أداء عملهم، وهو يشكو لي ما يواجهه من مشاكل في وظيفته الجديدة، حيث أن غالبية الموظفين في الشركة يؤجلون تنفيذ أعمالهم دون مبرر، وقد صار هذا هو الأصل عندهم، فيعتبرون ذلك التأخير طبيعياً، وأنه يخشى أن يصبح هذا الشيء طبيعياً عنده هو أيضاً، فيصبح التأخير والتأجيل هو الوضع الطبيعي في ثقافته وأدائه لعمله، وهذه نظرة عميقة للمشكلة قل ما يفطن إليها أحد، من القسوة أن تتخلص من صديق لك لأنه أقل منك مستوى، أو لأنك لا ترغب في أن تصبح مثله، ولكن اعلم أن هذا الصديق سيؤثر عليك سلباً وستؤثر عليه إيجابا بشكل أو بآخر، وإنك بمخالطتك له تنفعه ويضرك، وهذا عمل خيري فيه عطف وإيثار أرجو أن تؤجر عليه، ولكن أين الصقور عنك؟ ابحث عنهم، وامض وقتاً أطول معهم، واحرص أيضاً أن تعرف ما بهم من عيوب لتحاول تجنب التأثر بها.
وهذا لا يعني أني أدعو إلى رفض مصاحبة من هم أقل منك، ففي كل شخص مميزات وعيوب، فقد يكون أحد الأصدقاء متفوقاً عليك في جانب، وتكون متفوقاً عليه في جانب، وقلما نجد شخصاً أقل من الآخر في جميع الجوانب، ولكني ألفت الانتباه لتأثير الجلساء علينا، فلنحرص في علاقاتنا على انتقاء من نرغب أن نكون مثلهم في أحد الجوانب أو نقترب إليهم ولنبحث عنهم بجدية، فإذا أردت أن تكون ثرياً فخالط الأثرياء، أو عالماً فجالس العلماء، أو مثقفاً فصاحب المثقفين، أو صقراً فعاشر الصقور.

[1] ـ أخرجه أحمد (2/303)، وأبو داود (4833)، والترمذي (2378) من حديث أبي هريرة، وقال: حسن غريب.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*حكاية الحافلة .... والتغيير في الحياة*
 في صباح يوم الجمعة، وعدت زوجتي بأن نتحدث سويا على الانترنت عن طريق برنامج الماسنجر هوتميل، وذلك لأني أقيم في بلد عربي للعمل، وهي تقيم بمصر مع ابنتنا الجميلة خلود، فقمت مبكرا بتوفيق من الله لصلاة الفجر، وجلست في المسجد حتى انتهيت من أذكار الصباح، وورد القرآن، ورجعت إلى البيت فقمت بالانتهاء من بعض المهام من غسيل الملابس، وكي لبس الخروج، ثم تابعت بعض البرامج المفيدة، ثم تناولت طعام الإفطار، وبعد ذلك اغتسلت غسل الجمعة تأسيا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم صليت صلاة الضحى، وخرجت من المنزل مرددا دعاء الخروج، كما علمنا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجعلت نية خروجي من البيت هي الذهاب إلى المسجد كي تكون كل خطوة بحسنة لان موعد اللقاء مع زوجتي كان بعد صلاة الجمعة، والمكان كان بعيدا ويحتاج إلى وسيلة موصلات، ووصلت إلى محطة الحافلة (الأتوبيس)، وعند وصولي، وصلت الحافلة، أعرف رقمها 105، ولكن لا اعرف خط سيره، وخمنت انه يذهب إلى المكان الذي أريد الذهاب إليه، فركبته مسرعاً، واستلمت تذكرة دخول الحافلة، وجلست على الكرسي، وأخرجت من جيبي المصحف، الذي يصحبني في جميع تنقلاتي لتلاوة كلام الله، وذكره أينما توجهت، حتى لا يمر الوقت، وبما أن اليوم يوم جمعة فبالتالي الأهمية تكون لسورة الكهف، طلبا للنور بين الجمعتين، وعملا بسنة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم،....

ولكن حدث أمر غريب وهو أني اكتشفت اأن الحافلة أخذ طريقا أخر غير الذي كنت أتوقعه فتضايقت لفترة، ولكن لم تكن طويلة، وقلت لنفسي لعله خير، وبسرعة جلست أفكر هل استمر في الجلوس في الحافلة حتى يصل إلى آخر الخط الذي يسير فيه أم أنزل وأركب حافلة أخرى تذهب إلى حيث أريد، فقررت على الفور النزول من الحافلة، وتوجهت إلى محطة حافلة أخرى، وهناك سألت أحد الجالسين فدلني إلى المحطة المقابلة، فتوجهت إلى حيث أرشدني، وهناك أيضا سألت أحد المنتظرين فحدد لي رقم الحافلة الذي إذا ركبته وصلت إلى حيث أريد!، وبعد لحظات جاء الحافلة الذي يحمل رقم 59، فركبت وقبل أن ادفع ثمن التذكرة سألت السائق عن اتجاه الحافلة فأخبرني، وعلمت بأن هذا هو الطريق الصحيح، فدفعت ثمن التذكرة، وجلست على الكرسي، وما أن جلست حتى بدأت استرجع الأحداث السابقة، وهنا جاءتني أفكار غريبة، فلقد قارنت هذا الحدث بخط سير حياتي، وسألت نفسي إذا كان هذا الخطأ الصغير في عدم معرفتي باتجاه الحافلة التي أركبها، كلفني وقتا ومالا، فكيف بسيري في علاقاتي مع الله، ... علاقتي مع أهلي والآخرين... علاقتي مع نفسي وهل أنا أسير في الاتجاه الصحيح أم الاتجاه الخطأ .؟ هنا قلت لا بد من وقفة للتفكير هل استمر أم أقف وأراجع نفسي، وانظر حولي وانظر إلى أي شيء سيوصلني الطريق الذي أسير فيه، ولقد خرجت بثلاث فوائد من هذا الموقف الذي قسمته إلى ثلاث أحداث، ومن كل حدث استخرجت فائدة على النحو التالي:

الحدث الأول: ركبت الحافلة دون أن أسأل احد من الجالسين ولا حتى السائق؛ الفائدة: ليس كافيا أن يكون لك هدف، ولكن لا بد أن تعرف الطريق الصحيح للوصول إليه، حتى لا يضيع الكثير من الوقت في غير فائدة.
الحدث الثاني: قلق وخوف أصابني عندما علمت أن الحافلة يسير عكس ما نويت، ولكن سرعان ما غيرت القلق إلى تفكير لحل الموقف، الفائدة: لا تجعل الخطاء نهاية العالم، ولكن قل (لعله خير)، وفكر في خطوة جديدة وطريق أخر للوصول.

الحدث الثالث: وهو سرعة نزولي من الحافلة بعدما قررت تغيير المسار، فلولا سرعة التنفيذ لكان من المحتمل أن يطول طريق العودة أو يصل الحافلة إلى أخر محطة له، الفائدة: أستشر – قرر – نفذ بأقصى سرعة فالوقت ضيق والعمل كثير.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الوزراء الأربعة*
 يُروى أنه في يوم من الأيام استدعى ملك أربعة من وزرائه، وطلب منهم أمر غريب!! طلب من كل وزير أن يأخذ كيساً، ويذهب إلى بستان القصر، ويملأ هذا الكيس قدر ما يستطيع من مختلف طيبات الثمار والزروع. كما طلب منهم أن لا يستعينوا بأحد في هذه المهمة، وأن لا يُسندوها إلى أحد آخر، تعجب الوزراء من طلب الملك، ولكن أخذ كل واحد منهم حقيبته، وانطلق إلى البستان.

*فأما الوزير الأول*: فقد حرص على أن يطبق أوامر الملك حرفياً، وأن يرضيه قدر طاقته، فأخذ يجمع من كل الثمرات، ومن أفضل وأجود المحصول، وكان يتخيَّر الطيب، والجيد، من الثمار حتى ملأ الحقيبة عن آخرها.

*وأما الوزير الثاني:* فقد كان يقول في نفسه أن الملك لن يتهم كثيراً بتفحص الثمار، وإن فعل ووجد نقص، أو تقصير، فسيعفو عنه، فقام بجمع الثمار، ولكن بكسل وإهمال، يجمع قليلاً ويسترخي كثيراً، يجمع فقط .. لا يهتم ما الطيب، وما الفاسد حتى ملأ حقيبته بالثمار، كيف ما اتفق.

*أما الوزير الثالث*: فلم يعتقد أن الملك سوف يهتم بمحتوى الحقيبة أصلا، فملأها بأي شيء، ومن كل ما يقابله، من ما هو نافع، وما هو ضار، وفاسد، من ثمار، وحشائش، وأعشاب، وأوراق، الأشجار، وحجارة وغيرها.

*أما الوزير الرابع*: فلم يتهم أساساً بما طلبه الملك، بل حالما خرج من عنده ذهب إلى داره، وجلس مع أهله وأولاده، وانشغل بأعماله، ومشاريعه، وكأن شيئاً لم يكن قائلاً في نفسه: "من الذي يهتم بمثل هذه الأوامر؟ وما الفائدة من إرهاق أنفسنا في مثل هذا الهراء؟ أليس في الدنيا أشياء أهم من مثل هذه الأوامر التي تعقد حياة الناس وترهقهم في ما لا طائل منه".

وفي اليوم التالي أمر الملك أن يُؤتَى بالوزراء الأربعة مع حقائبهم التي جمعوها، فلما اجتمع الوزراء بالملك، أمر الملك الجنود بأن يأخذوا الوزراء الأربعة، ويسجنوهم في سجن بعيد كل منهم في مكان مختلف لا يصل إليهم فيه أحد، كما أمر أن يُمنَع عنهم الأكل، والشرب، ويوضع مع كل منهم فقط حقيبته التي جمعها، وذلك لمدة شهر واحد.

وتم تنفيذ ما طلبه الملك ووضع كل في سجن منفرد هو وحقيبته فقط، فأما الوزير الأول: فظل يأكل من طيبات الثمار التي جمعها، ويشرب من عصائرها، حتى انقضى الشهر، ومازال عنده بعض الثمار، ومع ذلك تمنى لو كان قد جمع ثماراً أفضل، وأجود من هذه، ليكون أسعد حالاً.

وأما الوزير الثاني فقد عاش هذا الشهر في ضيق وجوع شديد، فقد كان ما يصلح من الثمار التي جمعها قليل، كما أن الفاسد من تلك الثمار كان يؤذيه برائحته العفنة، وشكله القبيح، وتمنى كثيراً لو أنه اهتم بجمع الجيد من الثمار الذي كان ينفعه في مثل هذا الموقف.

أما الوزير الثالث فقد كان خلال الشهر يأكل من ما جمعه من ثمار، وحشائش، وأوراق، وعاش أيامه في جفاف، وقحط شديد، وأصبح من يراه كأنه يره هيكلاً من العظام لا لحم فيه، كما أصبح لا يقوى على القيام بل يحبو كما الأطفال، وهو يعض أصابع الندم عن إهماله لطاعة ملكه، وقت أن كان قادراً، ويقول في نفسه: لو يعود بي الزمان لكنت قضيت عمري كله في جمع أطايب الثمار.

وأما الوزير الرابع فلا عجب أنه لم يكمل أياماً قليلة حتى مات جوعاً، وعطشاً، وندماً على عدم الاهتمام بما قاله الملك، وعدم العمل به، ولسان حاله في أوقات احتضاره يقول: "أعلم الآن أن ما كان يأمرني به الملك فيه منفعتي ونجاتي .. ولو أرجع مرة أخرى فسأعمل بكل ما يقوله له ملكي حرفاً بحرف .. ولكن لا ينفع الآن الندم". انتهت القصة ولم تنتهي العبرة.

فلعل هؤلاء الوزراء يمثلون أنواع الناس في الدنيا، فمن أي نوع نحن؟ أو بالأحرى .. من أي نوع نريد أن نكون؟ نحن الآن في بستان الدنيا. فهل نريد أن نجمع من أطايب الثمار ونزيدها قدر المستطاع؟ أم .. أم .. أم؟؟؟ فنحن إن آجلا أو عاجلا سيؤمر أن نسجن في ذلك السجن الضيق المظلم كل بمفرده ليس معنا سوى ما نجمعه هنا في هذه الدنيا. فإن كان طيباً فهنيئاً لنا. وإن كان مخلط فالله نسأل أن يرحمنا ويغفر لنا، لنقف الآن مع أنفسنا ونقرر هل سنجتهد في أن نجمع من الثمار طيبها؟

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الزوجة والسائل*
 يقال كان هناك رجلٌ لا يبالي بظلم النّاس، وفي يوم من الأيام كان جالسًا مع زوجه على المائدة، وفجأة سمع الاثنان صوت دق الباب, فانزعج الزوج وقال غاضباً: من هذا الذي يأتي في هذه الساعة؟ فقام الرجل: ووقف خلف الباب وسأل: من بالباب؟ فأجابه الصوت من خلف الباب: سائل يريد بعض الطعام، فغضب الزوج، وقال: أجئت تزعج راحتنا لهذا الأمر!!! ففتح الباب، وخرج إلى الرجل فضربه ضرباً مبرحاً, ثم طرده شر طردة، فمشى الرجل، وهو ما يزال على جوعه، والجروح تملأ روحه، وجسده، وكرامته، ..ولم يزد على أن قال: "حسبيَ الله ونعم الوكيل".
ثم عاد الزوج إلى زوجه، وهو متضايق من ذاك الذي قطع عليه متعة الجلوس مع زوجته،  ومرت الأيام، وخسر هذا الرجل ماله، وطلق زوجته، وكانت امرأة صالحة، وبعد عدة سنوات, تقدم شخص لخطبة تلك المرأة , فوافقت عليه، وتم الزواج، وفي أحد الأيام اجتمع الزوجان على مائدة العشاء، وفجأة سمع الاثنان صوت الباب يقرع, فقال الزوج لزوجته: اذهبي فانظري من بالباب، فقامت الزوجة ونظرت من بالباب فوجدت زوجها الأول بحالة يرثى لها، يسأل الناس الطعام، فرجعت إلى زوجها، وقالت له: مسكين يطلب المساعدة!
فقام الزوج، وفتح الباب، فقال السائل: أريد بعض الطعام، فرجع الزوج إلى زوجته حيث تجلس على المائدة، ورفع المائدة بيديه، وقال: سنعطيه من كل الأصناف التي نأكل منها، فذهب الزوج، وأعطاه الطعام، وأغلق الباب.
ثمّ رجع إلى زوجته فوجدها تبكي بكاءً مريراً، فسألها عن سبب بكائها، فقالت: هذا الرجل الذي أعطيته الطعام كان زوجاً لي من عدة أعوام، وفي ليلة طرق سائل بابنا، فخرج زوجي، وضرب الرجل ضرباً موجعاً، ثم طرده، ثم ساءت أحواه، وطلقني، ولم أره بعدها إلا اليوم، فقال لها: أتعرفين من هو ذاك الرجل الذي ضربه زوجك؟ فقالت: من؟!، فقال لها: إنه أنا ذلك الرجل، أغناني الله من فضله.
الدروس المستفادة:
قال الله تعالى: {وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلَا تَنْهَرْ}.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*أمي بعين واحدة*
 قال الشاب: كانت لأمي عين واحدة، وقد كرهتها، لأنها كانت تسبب لي الإحراج، وذات يوم ... في المرحلة الابتدائية جاءت لتطمئن عَليّ وأنا بالمدرسة، أحسست بالإحراج فعلاً، وقلتُ في نفسي: ما الذي جاء بك؟! تجاهلتها, ورميتها بنظرة مليئة بالكره. وفي نهاية الحصة قال أحد التلامذة: أمك، بعين واحده ... أووووه.
يقول الشابّ: وحينها تمنيت أن أدفن نفسي، وأن تختفي أمي من حياتي، ولمّا عدتُ إلى البيت كنت قاسياً معها، وقلتُ لها: لقد جعلتِ مني أضحوكة, لِم لا تموتين؟!! لم أكن متردداً فيما قلت، ولم أفكر بكلامي لأني كنت غاضباً جداً.
ولم أبال بمشاعرها، درستُ بجد، وتخرّجت، ثم ذهبت إلى مدينة بعيدة عني للعمل, وأخذتني الدنيا، ولقمة العيش، ولم أكن أتصل لأطمئنّ عليها، ونسيتها تماماً، وكأنّها ماتت، وتزوّجت ورزقني الله بثلاثة أولاد، ومرّت الأيام، وأنا لا أبالي بها، ولا أعلم عنها شيئاً، كَبُر أولادي، وذات يوم طرق طارقٌ الباب، ففتحتُ الباب، ولم تكن قد رأتني منذ سنوات، ولم تر أولادي من قبل!!!
وقفَتْ على الباب وأخذ أولادي يضحكون، صرختُ: كيف تجرأتِ وأتيت؟ جئتِ تخيفينَ أطفالي؟ .. اخرجي حالاً!!! أجابت بهدوء: (آسفة .. أخطأتٌ العنوان على ما يبدو)، واختفت ....، و ذات يوم ذهبت -لإنجاز عمل ما- إلى القرية التي كنا نسكنها أنا وأمي، وكنت قد تركتُها منذ زمن بعيد، ذهبْتُ إلى البيت القديم الذي كنا نعيش فيه, للفضول فقط!!!. أخبرني الجيران أن أمي .... توفيت، لم أذرف ولو دمعة واحدة!! وقاموا بتسليمي رسالة من أمي ....
مكتوبٌ فيها:
(ابني الحبيب: لطالما فكرت بك ..،آسفة لمجيئي إلى بيتك وإخافتي لأولادك.، كنت سعيدة جداً عندما رأيتك وأولادك، آسفة لأنني سببت لك الإحراج مراتٍ ومرات في حياتك.، هل تعلم: لمَ أنا بعين واحدة يا بنيّ؟؟؟، لقد تعرضتَ لحادثٍ عندما كنتَ صغيراً وقد فقدتَ عينك.، وكأيّ أم, لم أستطع أن أتركك تكبر بعينٍ واحدةٍ ...، ولِذا ... أعطيتكَ عيني .....، وكنتُ سعيدة وفخورة جداً لأن ابني يستطيع رؤية العالم بعيني.
..... مع حبي .....
..... (أمك) .....

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الحمار والبئر*
 في أحد الأيام، وقع حمار في بئر غائر، أخذ الحمار يصرخ لساعات، بينما كان الفلاح يحاول التفكير في طريقة لتخليص حماره، وأخيرا قرر الفلاح أن الحمار صار عجوزا، وليس بحاجته، وأن البئر لابد أن يدفن على أي حال، لذلك فلا فائدة من إنقاذ الحمار، فقام الفلاح باستدعاء كل جيرانه لمساعدته في دفن البئر، فأمسك كل منهم معول وبدأ يسكب الرمل والوسخ في البئر، وعندما استنتج الحمار ما يحدث بدأ يرسل صرخات عنيفة، وبعد لحظات هدأ الحمار تمامًا، حدق الفلاح في أسفل البئر فتفاجئ مما رآه، ففي كل مرة ينسكب فيها الرمل من المعول، يقوم الحمار بعمل شيء مدهش، كان ينتفض ويسقط الوسخ في الأسفل، ويأخذ خطوة للأعلى، فوق الطبقة الجديدة من الوسخ، بينما الفلاح وجيرانه يلقون الرمال والوسخ فوق الحمار، كان الحمار ينتفض ويأخذ خطوة للأعلى، وبسرعة وصل الحمار لحافة البئر وخرج. بينما أنصدم، واندهش الفلاح وجيرانه.

*الدروس المستفادة:*
الحياة سوف تلقي عليك بالأوساخ، كل أنواع الرمل الوسخ وفكرة الخلاص من البئر هي أن لا تدع الأوساخ تدفنك، ولكن تنفضها جانبا، وتأخذ خطوة للأعلى، كل مشكلة تواجهنا في الحياة هي حجرة يجب أن نخطوا فوقها، نستطيع الخروج من أعمق بئر، فقط يجب أن لا نتوقف ولا نستسلم أبدًا، وتذكر .. ، انفضه جانبا وخذ خطوه فوقه.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*مصائب النّمّامين*
 وَرَدَ أنّ رجلاً من النّزهاء أحتاج أن يشتري غلاماً خادماً، فذهب للسّوق فما وجد غير خادم واحد قد زهد فيه كلّ أحد، فلمّا سأل مولاه عنه قال له: كل من يأتي ليشتري خادماً، أخبره بالعيب الذي فيه فجميع الخدم قد بعتهم إلاّ هذا، لم يرض أحدٌ أن يشتريه لعيبه الذي فيه، فقال الرجل له: وما هو العيب الذي فيه؟؟ قال: إنّه نمّام , ويحب الوقيعة بين النّاس، فقال الرجل في نفسه: أوَ هذا عيب؟!!! لا بأس فأنا أريده خادماً، وليس صديقاً، فاشتراه منه بثمن زهيد، ورجع مسروراً إلى زوجه، وكان الغلام مطيعاً، ويعمل في صمت، إلاّ أنّ هذا لم يدم طويلاً، فقال في نفسه لأصنعنّ مقلباً فيهما، فذهب لزوجة سيّده، وقال لها: سيدتي لقد علمت شيئاً سيغضبك، قالت وما هو؟؟ قال:سمعت سيّدي وهو يقول لأحد أصدقائه أنّه لا يحبّك، وسيتزوج عليك امرأةً جميلة، فغضبت من زوجها فقالت: وماذا تشير عليّ أن أفعل؟؟؟
قال: الأمر بسيط، إذا نام سيّدي فخذي موساً وقومي بإزالة، الشّعر الأسود من لحيته وبذا، تضمنين ألاّ يتزوّج عليك، فأعجبتها الفكرة وكافأته، ثمّ انفرد بسيده، وقال له: سيّدي لقد أخبرتني سيدتي أنّها لا تطيقك، وأنّها تنوي أن تذبحك بالليل عندما تنام. ففزع الرجل وقال له: أحقّاً هذا الخبر؟ قال: نعم يا سيدي وإن أردت التّأكد فما عليك إلاّ أن تتظاهر بالنّوم بالليل وسترى أنّ سيدتي تريد قتلك، وبالفعل قام الرجل بادّعاء النّوم، ولكنّه أغمض عينيه، وكان منتبهاً منتظراً ما سيحدث، وبالفعل دخلت زوجته بخفّة لئلاّ توقظه، فلمّا رأى معها (الموس) أخذه منها وقال: يا خائنة! أتريدين قتلي؟!!! وذبحها بالموس، فلمّا علم أهلها بما فعل بها، (قتلوه)، وقامت الشحناء بينهما، بسبب، النّميمة المهلكة.
*الدرس المستفاد:*
على الزّوج و زوجته أن يتّقيا اللهَ في أنفسهما، وألا يسمعا لأحد فبينهما ما هو أقوى وأوثق من أي مشكلة، فبينهما (الميثاق الغليظ)، وبينهما (المودة والرحمة والسّكن).
خطر النّميمة وخطر مجالسة النّمامين، قال تعالى: { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ (6)}[الحجرات: آية 6].

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قصة الخياط الناهي عن المنكر*
 وَذَكَرَ الْقَاضِي أَبُو الْحَسَنِ مُحَمَّدُ بن عبد الواحد الهاشمي عن الشيخ مِنَ التُّجَّارِ قَالَ: كَانَ لِي عَلَى بَعْضِ الْأُمَرَاءِ مَالٌ كَثِيرٌ فَمَاطَلَنِي وَمَنَعَنِي حَقِّي، وَجَعَلَ كُلَّمَا جِئْتُ أُطَالِبُهُ حَجَبَنِي عَنْهُ وَيَأْمُرُ غِلْمَانَهُ يُؤْذُونَنِي، فَاشْتَكَيْتُ عَلَيْهِ إِلَى الْوَزِيرِ فَلَمْ يُفِدْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا، وَإِلَى أَوْلِيَاءِ الْأَمْرِ مِنَ الدَّوْلَةِ فَلَمْ يَقْطَعُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا، وَمَا زَادَهُ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا مَنْعًا وَجُحُودًا، فَأَيِسْتُ مِنَ الْمَالِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ وَدَخَلَنِي هَمٌّ مِنْ جِهَتِهِ، فَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا كَذَلِكَ وَأَنَا حَائِرٌ إِلَى مَنْ أَشْتَكِي، إِذْ قَالَ لِي رَجُلٌ: أَلَا تَأْتِي فَلَانًا الْخَيَّاطَ - إِمَامَ مَسْجِدٍ هُنَاكَ - فَقُلْتُ، وَمَا عَسَى أَنْ يَصْنَعَ خَيَّاطٌ مَعَ هَذَا الظَّالِمِ. وَأَعْيَانُ الدَّوْلَةِ لَمْ يَقْطَعُوا فِيهِ؟ فَقَالَ لِي: هُوَ أَقْطَعُ وَأَخْوَفُ عِنْدَهُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ مَنِ اشْتَكَيْتَ إِلَيْهِ، فَاذْهَبْ إِلَيْهِ لَعَلَّكَ أَنْ تَجِدَ عِنْدَهُ فَرَجًا. قَالَ فَقَصَدْتُهُ غَيْرَ مُحْتَفِلٍ فِي أَمْرِهِ، فذكرت له حاجتي ومالي وَمَا لَقِيتُ مِنْ هَذَا الظَّالِمِ، فَقَامَ مَعِي فَحِينَ عَايَنَهُ الْأَمِيرُ قَامَ إِلَيْهِ، وَأَكْرَمَهُ وَاحْتَرَمَهُ وَبَادَرَ إِلَى قَضَاءِ حَقِّي الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ فَأَعْطَانِيهِ كَامِلًا مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنْهُ إِلَى الْأَمِيرِ كَبِيرُ أَمْرٍ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ: ادْفَعْ إِلَى هَذَا الرَّجُلِ حَقَّهُ وَإِلَّا أَذَّنْتُ.

فَتَغَيَّرَ لَوْنُ الْأَمِيرِ وَدَفَعَ إِلِيَّ حَقِّي، قَالَ التَّاجِرُ: فَعَجِبْتُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْخَيَّاطِ مَعَ رَثَاثَةِ حَالِهِ، وَضِعْفِ بِنْيَتِهِ، كَيْفَ انْطَاعَ ذَلِكَ الْأَمِيرُ لَهُ، ثُمَّ إِنِّي عَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ شَيْئًا مِنَ الْمَالِ فَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ مِنِّي شَيْئًا، وَقَالَ: لَوْ أردت هذا لكان لي من الأموال مالا يُحْصَى. فَسَأَلْتُهُ عَنْ خَبَرِهِ، وَذَكَرْتُ لَهُ تَعَجُّبِي مِنْهُ، وَأَلْحَحْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: إِنَّ سَبَبَ ذَلِكَ أنه كان عندنا في جوارنا أمير تركي من أعالي الدولة، وهو شاب حسن، فمر به ذات يوم امْرَأَةٌ حَسْنَاءُ قَدْ خَرَجَتْ منٌ الْحَمَّامِ وَعَلَيْهَا ثِيَابٌ مُرْتَفِعَةٌ ذَاتُ قِيمَةٍ، فَقَامَ إِلَيْهَا وَهُوَ سَكْرَانٌ فَتَعَلَّقَ بِهَا يُرِيدُهَا عَلَى نَفْسِهَا لِيُدْخِلَهَا منزله، وهي تأبى عليه وتصيح بأعلى صوتها: يا مسلمين أنا امرأة ذات زوج، وهذا رجل يريدني على نفسي ويدخلني مَنْزِلَهُ، وَقَدْ حَلَفَ زَوْجِي بِالطَّلَاقِ أَنْ لَا أَبِيتَ فِي غَيْرِ مَنْزِلِهِ، وَمَتَى بَتُّ هَاهُنَا طُلِّقْتُ مِنْهُ، وَلَحِقَنِي بِسَبَبِ ذَلِكَ عَارٌ لَا تَدْحَضُهُ الْأَيَّامُ وَلَا تَغْسِلُهُ الْمَدَامِعُ.

قَالَ الْخَيَّاطُ: فَقُمْتُ إِلَيْهِ فَأَنْكَرْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَرَدْتُ خَلَاصَ الْمَرْأَةِ مِنْ يَدَيْهِ فَضَرَبَنِي بِدَبُّوسٍ فِي يَدِهِ فَشَجَّ رَأْسِي، وَغَلَبَ الْمَرْأَةَ عَلَى نَفْسِهَا وَأَدْخَلَهَا مَنْزِلَهُ قَهْرًا، فَرَجَعْتُ أَنَا فَغَسَلْتُ الدَّمَ عَنَى وَعَصَبْتُ رَأْسِي، وَصَلَّيْتُ بِالنَّاسِ الْعِشَاءَ ثُمَّ قُلْتُ لِلْجَمَاعَةِ: إِنَّ هَذَا قَدْ فَعَلَ مَا قَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ فَقُومُوا مَعِي إِلَيْهِ لِنُنْكِرَ عَلَيْهِ، وَنُخَلِّصَ الْمَرْأَةَ مِنْهُ، فَقَامَ النَّاسُ مَعِي فَهَجَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ دَارَهُ، فَثَارَ إِلَيْنَا فِي جَمَاعَةٍ مِنْ غِلْمَانِهِ بِأَيْدِيهِمُ الْعِصِيُّ وَالدَّبَابِيسُ يَضْرِبُونَ النَّاسَ، وَقَصَدَنِي هُوَ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمْ فَضَرَبَنِي ضَرْبًا شَدِيدًا مُبَرِّحًا حَتَّى أَدْمَانِي، وَأَخْرَجَنَا مِنْ مَنْزِلِهِ وَنَحْنُ فِي غَايَةِ الْإِهَانَةِ، فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى مَنْزِلِي، وَأَنَا لَا أَهْتَدِي إِلَى الطَّرِيقِ مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْوَجَعِ، وَكَثْرَةِ الدِّمَاءِ، فَنِمْتُ عَلَى فِرَاشِي فَلَمْ يَأْخُذْنِي نَوْمٌ، وَتَحَيَّرْتُ مَاذَا أَصْنَعُ حَتَّى أُنْقِذَ الْمَرْأَةَ مِنْ يَدِهِ فِي الليل لِتَرْجِعَ فَتَبِيتَ فِي مَنْزِلِهَا، حَتَّى لَا يَقَعَ على زوجها الطلاق، فألهمت أن أؤذن الصبح فِي أَثْنَاءِ اللَّيل لِكَيْ يَظُنَّ أَنَّ الصُّبْحَ قد طلع فيخرجها مَنْزِلِهِ فَتَذْهَبَ إِلَى مَنْزِلِ زَوْجِهَا، فَصَعِدْتُ الْمَنَارَةَ وَجَعَلْتُ أَنْظُرُ إِلَى بَابِ دَارِهِ، وَأَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَى عَادَتِي قَبْلَ الْأَذَانِ، هَلْ أَرَى الْمَرْأَةَ قَدْ خَرَجَتْ ثُمَّ أَذَّنْتُ فَلَمْ تَخْرُجْ، ثُمَّ صممت على أنه إِنْ لَمْ تَخْرُجْ أَقَمْتُ الصَّلَاةَ حَتَّى يَتَحَقَّقَ الصَّبَاحَ، فَبَيْنَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ هَلْ تَخْرُجُ الْمَرْأَةُ أَمْ لَا، إِذِ امْتَلَأَتِ الطَّرِيقُ فُرْسَانًا وَرَجَّالَةً وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: أَيْنَ الَّذِي أَذَّنَ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةَ؟ فقلت: ها أنا ذا، وأنا أريد أن يعينوني عليه، فقالوا: انْزِلْ، فَنَزَلَتُ فَقَالُوا: أَجِبْ أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، فَأَخَذُونِي وَذَهَبُوا بِي لَا أَمْلِكُ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئًا، حتى أدخلوني عليه، فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ جَالِسًا فِي مَقَامِ الْخِلَافَةِ ارْتَعَدْتُ من الخوف، وفزعت فزعا شَدِيدًا، فَقَالَ: ادْنُ، فَدَنَوْتُ فَقَالَ لِي: لِيَسْكُنْ ورعك وَلِيَهْدَأْ قَلْبُكَ.

وَمَا زَالَ يُلَاطِفُنِي حَتَّى اطْمَأْنَنْتُ، وَذَهَبَ خَوْفِي، فَقَالَ: أَنْتَ الَّذِي أَذَّنْتَ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةَ؟ قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ. فَقَالَ: مَا حَمَلَكَ عَلَى أَنْ أَذَّنْتَ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةَ، وَقَدْ بَقِيَ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ أَكْثَرُ مِمَّا مَضَى مِنْهُ؟ فَتَغُرُّ بِذَلِكَ الصَّائِمَ، وَالْمُسَافِرَ وَالْمُصَلِّيَ وَغَيْرَهُمْ. فَقُلْتُ: يُؤَمِّنُنِي أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَتَّى أَقُصَّ عَلَيْهِ خَبَرِي؟ فَقَالَ: أَنْتَ آمِنٌ. فَذَكَرْتُ لَهُ الْقِصَّةَ. قَالَ: فَغَضِبَ غَضَبًا شَدِيدًا، وَأَمَرَ بِإِحْضَارِ ذَلِكَ الأمير والمرأة من شاعته على أي حالة كانا فأحضر سريعاً فبعث بِالْمَرْأَةِ إِلَى زَوْجِهَا مَعَ نِسْوَةٍ مِنْ جِهَتِهِ ثِقَاتٍ، وَمَعَهُنَّ ثِقَةٌ مِنْ جِهَتِهِ أَيْضًا، وَأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَأْمُرَ زَوْجَهَا بِالْعَفْوِ وَالصَّفْحِ عَنْهَا، وَالْإِحْسَانِ إِلَيْهَا، فَإِنَّهَا مُكْرَهَةٌ، وَمَعْذُورَةٌ. ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الشَّابِّ الْأَمِيرِ فَقَالَ لَهُ: كَمْ لَكَ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ؟ وَكَمْ عِنْدَكَ مِنَ الْمَالِ؟ وَكَمْ عندك من الجوار وَالزَّوْجَاتِ؟ فَذَكَرَ لَهُ شَيْئًا كَثِيرًا.

فَقَالَ لَهُ: وَيْحَكَ أَمَا كَفَاكَ مَا أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ بِهِ عَلَيْكَ حَتَّى انْتَهَكْتَ حُرْمَةَ اللَّهِ، وَتَعَدَّيْتَ حُدُودَهُ، وتجرأت على السلطان، وما كفاك ذلك أيضاً حَتَّى عَمِدْتَ إِلَى رَجُلٍ أَمَرَكَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَاكَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ فَضَرَبْتَهُ وَأَهَنْتَهُ وَأَدْمَيْتَهُ؟ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ جَوَابٌ. فَأَمَرَ بِهِ فَجُعِلَ فِي رِجْلِهِ قَيْدٌ، وَفِي عُنُقِهِ غُلٌّ، ثُمَّ أَمَرَ بِهِ فَأُدْخِلَ فِي جُوَالِقَ، ثُمَّ أَمَرَ بِهِ فَضُرِبَ بالدبابيس ضرباً شديداً حتى خفت، ثُمَّ أَمَرَ بِهِ فَأُلْقِي فِي دِجْلَةَ فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ آخِرَ الْعَهْدِ بِهِ. ثُمَّ أَمَرَ بَدْرًا صَاحِبَ الشُّرْطَةِ أَنْ يَحْتَاطَ عَلَى مَا فِي داره من الحواصل والأموال التي كانت يتناولها من بيت المال، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الصَّالِحِ الْخَيَّاطِ: كُلَّمَا رَأَيْتَ مُنْكَرًا صَغِيرًا كَانَ أَوْ كَبِيرًا وَلَوْ عَلَى هَذَا - وَأَشَارَ إِلَى صَاحِبِ الشُّرْطَةِ - فَأَعْلِمْنِي، فإن اتفق اجتماعك بي وإلا فعلى ما بيني وبينك الأذان، فأذن في أي وقت كان أو في مثل وقتك هذا. قال: فلهذا لا آمر أحداً من هؤلاء الدولة بشيء إلا امتثلوه، ولا أنهاهم عن شيء إلا تركوه خَوْفًا مِنَ الْمُعْتَضِدِ.، وَمَا احْتَجْتُ أَنْ أُؤَذِّنَ فِي مِثْلِ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ إِلَى الْآنِ.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*القناعة*
 في حُجرة صغيرة فوق سطح أحد المنازل عاشت الأرملة الفقيرة مع طفلها الصغير صاحب السبع سنوات حياة متواضعة، يأكلان الخبز الجاف، يلبسان فقط ما يستر جسديهما الضعيفين، يفترشان بعض الخرق القديمة، ومع أن ظروف الحياة كانت صعبة إلاَّ أنّ هذه الأسرة الصغيرة كانت تتمتع بنعمة الرضا والقناعة. ولكن أكثر ما كان يزعج الأم هو سقوط المطر في فصل الشتاء، فالغرفة تتكون من جدران أربعة وباب خشبي فقط، لكنّها ليست مسقوفة بغطاء يحمي من المطر، وكان قد مرَّ على سكنهم هذه الغرفة ما يقرب من سبع شهور بعد وفاة الزوج ولم تتعرّض هذه المدينة إلاَّ لزخَّات مطر قليلة وضعيفة، أمّا هذه المرة فكانت تُنْبِئ بمطر غزير.

وحين تجمعت الغيوم في الصباح، أدركت الأم أنها ستواجه مع صغيرها ليلة لم يشهدها من قبل، ومع ساعات الليل الأولى ونزول المطر الشديد نظر الولد إلى أمّه نظرة حائرة واندسّ في حضنها، لكن جسم الأم كان مُبتلاً أيضاً، فلم تجد الأم ما تفعله سوى أنها أسرعت إلى باب الغرفة المتهالك فخلعته ووضعته مائلا على أحد الجدران واختبأت وطفلها أسفل هذا الباب اتقاءاً للمطر الشديد. ونظرت إلى صغيرها في أسى لتفاجئها ابتسامته.

فتعجبت وقبل أن تسأله عن سر ابتسامه في مثل هذا الموقف قال في سعادة وهو يمسح من على وجهه بعض قطرات المطر في بأصابعه الرقيقة: "الحمد لله أننا لسنا فقراء يا أماه .. ترى ماذا يفعل هؤلاء الفقراء الذين ليس عندهم باب مثل هذا يقيهم من المطر"؟!!

قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
إذا ما كنت ذا قلب قنوع .. فأنت ومالك الدنيا سواء

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الفيل والكرة الحديدية*
عندما كان عمره شهرين وقع الفيل الأبيض الصغير في فخ الصيادين، ثم بيع لرجل ثري يمتلك حديقة حيوان متكاملة، وعند وصوله إلى الحديقة، قام العمال المسئولون بربط أحد أرجل الفيل بسلسلة حديدية قوية تنتهي بكرة كبيرة من الحديد، ووضعوه في مكان قصي من الحديقة، بالطبع شعر الفيل بالغضب الشديد من هذه المعاملة القاسية، وعزم على تحرير نفسه من القيود، ولكنه كلما حاول التحرك، وشد السلسلة شعر بألم شديد، فما كان منه بعد عدة مرات فتعب ونام.

وتكررت محاولات الفيل خلال الأيام التالية لكن دون جدوى ومع كثرة محاولاته الفاشلة وآلامه قرر الفيل تقبل الواقع الجديد، وتوقف عن محاولة تحرير نفسه، وبعد مدة، وأثناء نومه قام العمال بتوجيه من صاحب الحديقة بتغيير الكرة الحديدية الثقيلة بكرة صغيرة من الخشب, طبعا الفرصة صارت سانحة للفيل لتخليص نفسه، ولكن ما حدث هو العكس تماما؟؟ فقد تمت برمجة عقل الفيل أن أي محاولة للتحرر من القيود ستفشل، وستترافق بألم شديد، أي برمج عقله على عدم القدرة وبالتالي فقد إيمانه بقواه الذاتية.

أحد زوار الحديقة أدهشه ذلك وسأل صاحبها: هل يمكنك أن توضح لي كيف أن هذا الفيل القوي لا يحاول سحب الكرة الخشبية وتحرير نفسه والأمر سهل جدا له؟؟ فرد عليه: طبعا الفيل قوي جدا، ويمكنه تخليص نفسه بسهولة، وفي أي وقت، أنا أعلم ذلك، ولكن الأهم أن الفيل نفسه لا يعلم هذا، ولا يدرك مدى قدرته الذاتية.

*والآن:*
معظم الناس يُبرمَجون من الصغر على التصرف والكلام وحتى الأحاسيس بطريقة معينة، واستمروا على هذا طوال حياتهم، فأصبحوا سجناء برمجتهم واعتقاداتهم السلبية التي تحد من قدرتهم على الحصول على ما يستحقونه في الحياة، لكن هذه البرمجة ممكن تغييرها لمصلحتنا بأن نستبدلها بأخرى ايجابية تعيننا على تحقيق أهدافنا، اعلم أن أي تغيير في حياتك يجب أن يحدث أولا في داخلك، {إنَّ اللهَ لا يغيّرُ ما بقومٍ حتى يُغيروا ما بأنفسِهِم} [سورة الرعد/15].

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الدنيا*
قيل أن هناك رجل كان يتمشى في أدغال إفريقيا حيث الطبيعة الخلابة، وحيث تنبت الأشجار الطويلة بحكم موقعها في خط الاستواء، وكان يتمتع بمنظر الأشجار وهى تحجب أشعة الشمس من شدة كثافتها .... ويستمتع بتغريد العصافير، ويستنشق عبير الزهور التي تنتج منها الرائح الزكية ..... وبينما هو مستمتع بذلك المنظر، سمع صوت عدو سريع، والصوت في ازدياد، ووضوح والتفت الرجل إلى الخلف، وإذا به يرى أسد أضخم الجثة، منطلق بسرعة خيالية نحوه، ومن شدة الجوع الذي ألم بالأسد كان خصره ضامر بشكل واضح، أخذ الرجل يجرى بسرعة والأسد وراءه، وعندما أخذ الأسد يقترب منه رأى الرجل بئرا قديم، فقفز الرجل قفزة قويه فإذا هو في البئر، وأمسك بحبل البئر الذي يسحب به الماء، وأخذ الرجل يتأرجح داخل البئر، وعندما أخذ أنفاسه وهدأ روعه وسكن زئير الأسد، وإذا به يسمع صوت فحيح ثعبان ضخم الرأس، عريض الطول بجوف البئر، وفيما هو يفكر بطريقة يتخلص منها من الأسد و الثعبان، إذا بفأرين أسود والآخر أبيض يصعدان، إلى أعلى الحبل، وبدءا يقرضان الحبل وانهلع الرجل خوفا، وأخذ يهز الحبل بيديه بغية أن يذهب الفأرين، وأخذ يزيد عملية الهز حتى، أصبح يتأرجح يمينا و شمالا بداخل البئر ..

وأخذ يصطدم بجوانب البئر وفيما هو يصطدم أحس بشيء رطب ولزج، ضرب بمرفقه، وإذا بذلك الشيء عسل النحل، تبنى بيوتها في الجبال وعلى الأشجار وكذلك الكهوف، فقام الرجل بالتذوق منه فأخذ يلعقه وكرر، ذلك، ومن شدة حلاوة العسل نسى الموقف الذي هو فيه ..
وفجأة .. استيقظ من النوم!!!!!!!!! فقد كان حلما مزعجا ...... وقرر الرجل أن يذهب إلى شخص يفسر له الحلم، وذهب إلى عالم وأخبره بالحلم ..

فضحك الشيخ .. وقال: ألم تعرف تفسيره؟؟ قال الرجل:لا، قال له: الأسد الذي يجرى وراءك هو ملك الموت .. والبئر الذي به الثعبان هو قبرك، والحبل الذي تتعلق به هو عمرك ... والفأرين الأسود والأبيض هما الليل والنهار، يقصون من عمرك .....، قال: والعسل يا شيخ؟!
قال: هى الدنيا من حلاوتها، أنستك أن وراءك، موت وحساب.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*حوّل المحن لمنح*
لو سقطت منك فردة حذاءك، واحدة فقط، أو مثلا ضاعت فردة حذاء، واحدة فقط؟؟ ماذا ستفعل بالأخرى؟

يُحكى أن غانـدي كان يجري بسرعة للحاق بقطار، وقد بدأ القطار بالسير، وعند صعوده القطار، سقطت من قدمـه إحدى فردتي حذائه، فما كان منه إلا خلع الفردة الثانية، وبسرعة رماها بجوار الفردة الأولى على سكة القطار، فتعجب أصدقاؤه !!!!؟ وسألوه، ما حملك على ما فعلت؟ لماذا رميت فردة الحذاء الأخرى؟

فقال غاندي الحكيم، أحببت للفقير الذي يجد الحذاء، أن يجد فردتين، فيستطيع الانتفاع بهما، فلو وجد فردة واحدة فلن تفيده، ولن أستفيد أنا منها أيضا.

نريـد أن نعلم أنفسنا من هذا الدرس:
أنه إذا فاتنا شيء فقد يذهب إلى غيرنا ويحمل له السعادة، فلنفرح لفرحه ولا نحزن على ما فاتنا، فهل يعيد الحزن ما فات؟ كم هو جميل أن نحول المحن التي تعترض حياتنا إلى منح وعطاء، وننظر إلى الجزء الممتلئ من الكأس، وليس الفارغ منه.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*علبة البسكويت*
 يُحكى أنه في إحدى الليالي جلست امرأة في ساحة الانتظار بالمطار لعدة ساعات في انتظار رحلتها، وأثناء فترة انتظارها ذهبت لشراء كتاب، وعلبة من البسكويت لتقضي بهما وقتها، ولما ابتاعت حاجتها عاد إلى الساحة، وجلست وبدأت تقرأ الكتاب، وبعد أن انهمكت في القراءة شعرت بحركة بجانبها، ونظرت فإذا بغلام صغير جالس بجانبها، وبيده قطعة من علبة البسكويت التي كانت موضوعه بينهما.

استاءت المرأة لتعدي الغلام على علبة البسكويت الخاص بها من دون استئذان، وقررت أن تتجاهله في بداية الأمر، وأخذت قطعة من علبة البسكويت من دون أن تلتفت للغلام, ولكنها شعرت بالانزعاج عندما تبعها الغلام بأخذ قطعة بسكويت، فنظرت إليه نظرة جامدة، ثم نظرت إلى الساعة بنفاذ صبر، وأخذت قطعة أخرى، فما كان من الغلام إلا أن سارع بأخذ قطعة من الكيس في إصرار!! حينها بدأت ملامح الغضب تعلو وجه المرأة، وفكرت في نفسها قائله : "لو لم أكن امرأة مهذبه لمنحت هذا الغلام ما يستحق في الحال"، وتكرر الحال أكثر من مرة، فكلما كان المرأة تأكل قطعة من البسكويت، كان الغلام يأكل واحدة أيضاً، وتستمر المحادثة بين أعينهما (استنكار من المرأة الكبيرة، ولا مبالاة وهدوء من الغلام الصغير)، والمرأة متعجبة من جرأة الغلام، ونظراته الهادئة البريئة, ثم إن الغلام وبهدوء وبابتسامة خفيفة قام باختطاف آخر قطعة من البسكويت ثم قسمها إلى نصفين، وأعطى المرأة نصفاً، بينما أكل هو النصف الآخر.

ذُهِلت المرأة، ونظرت لثواني إلى الغلام، وهو لا تصدق ما ترى، ثم أخذت نصف القطعة بتوتر، وانفعال شديد، وهي تقول في نفسها : "يا لها من جرأة، إنه يقاسمني في علبة البسكويت خاصتي، وكأنه يتعطف عليَّ بها، .. ثم إنه حتى لم يشكرني بعد أن قاسمني فيها!! ". وبينما هي تفكر في جرأة هذا الغلام ونظراته الهادئة، إذا به تسمع الإعلان عن حلول موعد رحلتها، فطوت كتابها في غضب، وحملت حقيبتها ونهضت متجه إلى بوابة صعود الطائرة من دون أن تلتفت إلى الغلام، وبعدما صعدت إلى الطائرة، وتتنعم بجلسة جميلة هادئة، أرادة أن تضع الكتاب الذي قاربت على إنهائه في الحقيبة.

ولما فتحت الحقيبة صُعِقَت بالكامل !!! حيث وجدت علبة البسكويت التي اشترتها مازالت موجودة في الحقيبة .. كما هو لم تفتح بعد !! لم تفهم في بداية الأمر، كيف ذاك!! ثم بدأت تسترجع الدقائق القليلة الماضية، وتفهم رويداً، رويداً .. فقالت مشدوه: "يا إلهي .. لقد كانت إذاً علبة البسكويت تلك لهذا الغلام"، وعادت واسترجعت في ذهنها، نظرات الغلام الهادئة البريئة، وثقته وهو يأخذ قطع البسكويت من العلبة، وأنه كان ينتظر في كل مرة حتى تأخذ -هي- قطعة، فإذا أخذت تبعها، وأخذ ورائها، وكيف قاسمها آخر قطعة بابتسامة بريئة، فحينها أدركت متألمة أن كل ما غضبت منه بسبب الغلام، قد فعلته هي نفسها!!، وأدركت كم كان سيئة الظن بالغلام !!، وكم كانت أنانية حين غضبت من مشاركة الغلام بسكوتها!! وكم كان الغلام كريماً حين لم يغضب من مشاركتها علبة بسكويته، بل قاسمها إياها بطيب نفس !!

فوضعت رأسها بين يديها في أسى وهي تقول : " لعلكي تعلمت اليوم من هذا الفتى الصغير إحسان الظن بالآخرين، والتماس الأعذار، بل البحث والتنقيب عنها، كذلك طِيب النفس للآخر، والكرم، وحب المشاركة".

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أردتك أسدا لا ثعلبا
 بقلم/ عبد الله بن عيد العتيبي
قيل أنه كان لأحد التجار ولد وحيد، فلما بلغ أشده أعد له أحمالاً من البضائع النفيسة، وأرسله يتاجر بها، فبينما هو سائر بأحماله، وقد توسط البرية، رأى ثعلباً قد شاخ وكبر، حتى عجز عن المشي، ولم يعد يستطيع أن يخرج من جحره إلا زاحفاً, فقال في نفسه: ما يصنع هذا الثعلب في حياته؟ وكيف يقدر أن يعيش في هذه الصحراء المقفرة, وهو لا يقدر أن يصيد؟ وبينما هو كذلك إذ بأسد قد أقبل وفي فمه كبش, فوضعه على مقربة من الثعلب، وأكل حاجته, ثم تركه؛ وانصرف, فأقبل الثعلب يجر نفسه إلى أن أكل ما تبقى عن الأسد, وكان ابن التاجر ينظر إليه. فقال: سبحان الله, يرسل الرزق للثعلب، وهو في مكانه لا يستطيع المشي، وأنا أتعب وأسافر لأرتزق، وعاد وأخبر والده بالأمر, فقال الأب: إني أرسلتك تتجر وتتعب كي تكون أسداً تطعم الناس, لا أن تكون ثعلباً تنتظر أن يطعمك سواك.

رغم طرافة هذه الحكاية، وربما عدم وقوعها، لكن أحببت أن أجعلها مدخلا لمفاهيم ومعان بودي أن نقف عندها نتأملها جيدا لتكون واضحة في أذهاننا فنستفيد منها ونؤصلها في أنفسنا وفي الآخرين.

الأولى: لا تكن عالة على غيرك واسع في الأرض
الثانية: علينا أن نهجر عالم الأماني والأحلام
الثالثة: الإنسان قيمته بقدر عطائه وبقدر ما يعمل
الرابعة: العزيمة...الهمة العالية...الإراد

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*مجرد سؤال! فما هو الجواب؟؟؟؟*
 في امتحان الفيزياء في جامعة كوبنهاجن بالدانمرك جاء أحد أسئلة الامتحان كالتالي: كيف تحدد ارتفاع ناطحة سحاب باستخدام الباروميتر (جهاز قياس الضغط الجوي)؟؟
(الإجابة الصحيحة: بقياس الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على سطح الأرض، وعلى سطح ناطحة السحاب).

إحدى الإجابات استفزت أستاذ الفيزياء، وجعلته يقرر رسوب صاحب الإجابة بدون قراءة باقي إجاباته على الأسئلة الأخرى.
الإجابة المستفزة هي: أربط الباروميتر بحبل طويل، وأدلي الخيط من أعلى ناطحة السحاب حتى يمس الباروميتر الأرض، ثم أقيس طول الخيط.

غضب أستاذ المادة لأن الطالب قاس له ارتفاع الناطحة بأسلوب بدائي ليس له علاقة بالباروميتر، أو بالفيزياء, تظلم الطالب مؤكدا أن إجابته صحيحة 100% وحسب قوانين الجامعة عين خبير للبت في القضية.
أفاد تقرير الحكم بأن إجابة الطالب صحيحة لكنها لا تدل على معرفته بمادة الفيزياء، وتقرر إعطاء الطالب فرصة أخرى لإثبات معرفته العلمية.

ثم طرح عليه الحكم نفس السؤال شفهيا، فكر الطالب قليلاً وقال: "لدي إجابات كثيرة لقياس ارتفاع الناطحة، ولا أدري أيها أختار" فقال الحكم: "هات كل ما عندك".
فأجاب الطالب: يمكن إلقاء الباروميتر من أعلى ناطحة السحاب على الأرض، ويقاس الزمن الذي يستغرقه الباروميتر حتى يصل إلى الأرض، وبالتالي يمكن حساب ارتفاع الناطحة، باستخدام قانون الجاذبية الأرضية.
إذا كانت الشمس مشرقة، يمكن قياس طول ظل الباروميتر، وطول ظل ناطحة السحاب، فنعرف ارتفاع الناطحة من قانون التناسب بين الطولين وبين الظلين.
إذا أردنا حلا سريعا يريح عقولنا، فإن أفضل طريقة لقياس ارتفاع الناطحة باستخدام الباروميتر هي أن نقول لحارس الناطحة: "سأعطيك هذا الباروميتر الجديد هدية، إذا قلت لي كم يبلغ ارتفاع هذه الناطحة"

أما إذا أردنا تعقيد الأمور فسنحسب ارتفاع الناطحة بواسطة الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على سطح الأرض، وأعلى ناطحة السحاب باستخدام الباروميتر.

كان الحكم ينتظر الإجابة الرابعة التي تدل على فهم الطالب لمادة الفيزياء، بينما الطالب يعتقد أن الإجابة الرابعة هي أسوأ الإجابات لأنها أصعبها وأكثرها تعقيدا.
بقي أن نقول أن اسم هذا الطالب هو "نيلز بور" وهو لم ينجح فقط في مادة الفيزياء، بل إنه الدانمركي الوحيد الذي حاز على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء.

بغض النظر عن فكرة الامتحان، وما يريده المعلم من الطالب: لا تحكم على الآخرين من أول كلام لهم، فعسى أن يكون الذهب في الخواتيم.

لا تنظر إلى التفكير البسيط انه ساذج، بل عساه أن يكون الأصلح والأفضل من تعقيد الأمور وتضخيمها. بهكذا عقول نصل إلى نوبل .......فأين هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*أبلغ جواب ........!!!!*
دُعي آينشتين إلى حفل أقامته أحدى السيدات، وفي أثناء الحفل، طلبت إليه أحداهن أن يشرح لهن النظرية النسبية، فروى القصة التالية:
سرت مرة مع رجل مكفوف البصر، فذكرت له أنني أحب اللبن، فسألني: ما هو اللبن؟ فقلت: أنه سائل أبيض.
فقال: أنني أعرف ما هو السائل، ولكن ما هو اللون الأبيض؟
قلت: أنه لون ريش البجع.
قال: أما الريش فأنني أعرفه، ولكن ما هو البجع؟
قلت: انه طائر برقبة ملتوية.
قال: أما الرقبة فأنني أعرفها، ولكن ما معنى ملتوية؟
عندئذ أخذت ذراعه ومددتها، ثم ثنيتها، وقلت له: هذا معنى الالتواء، فأقتنع، وقال: الآن عرفت ما هو اللبن!!
ثم ألتفت إلى السيدة، وقال: ألا تزالين ترغبين بمعرفة النظرية النسبية !!!!!!
دائما هناك طرق أخرى هي أكثر بلاغة من الجواب المباشر، قيل من تدخل فيما لا يعنيه لاقى مالا يرضيه، فكيف الحال فيمن تدخل فيما لا يفهمه ولا يعرفه !!!!!!

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*كيف تقنع الحلاق !!!!!!*
 ذهب رجل إلى الحلاق، لكي يحلق له شعر رأسه، ويهذب له لحيته، وما أن بدأ الحلاق عمله في حلق رأس هذا الرجل حتى بدأ بالحديث معه في أمور كثيرة، إلى أن بدأ الحديث حول وجود الله، قال الحلاق :- أنا لا أؤمن بوجود الله، قال الزبون :- لماذا تقول ذلك؟
قال الحلاق :- حسنا، مجرد أن تنزل إلى الشارع لتدرك بأن الله غير موجود قل لي إذا كان الله موجودا هل ترى أناسا مرضى؟
وإذا كان الله موجودا هل ترى هذه الإعداد الغفيرة من الأطفال المشردين؟
طبعا إذا كان الله موجودا فلن ترى مثل هذه الآلام والمعاناة!
أنا لا أستطيع أن أتصور كيف يسمح ذلك الإله الرحيم بمثل هذه الأمور!
فكر الزبون للحظات لكنه لم يرد على كلام الحلاق حتى لا يحتد النقاش!
وبعد أن انتهى الحلاق من عمله مع الزبون . . خرج الزبون إلى الشارع!
فشاهد رجل طويل شعر الرأس مثل الليف، طويل اللحية، قذر المنظر، أشعث أغبر, فرجع الزبون فورا إلى صالون الحلاقة، قال الزبون للحلاق : هل تعلم بأنه لا يوجد حلاق أبداً.
قال الحلاق متعجبا: كيف تقول ذلك، أنا هنا، وقد حلقت لك الآن.
قال الزبون: لو كان هناك حلاقين لما وجدت مثل هذا الرجل.
قال الحلاق بل الحلاقين موجودين، وإنما حدث مثل هذا الذي تراه عندما لا يأتي هؤلاء الناس لي لكي أحلق لهم.
قال الزبون: وهذا بالضبط بالنسبة إلى الله.
فالله موجود، ولكن يحدث ذلك عندما لا يذهب الناس إليه عند حاجتهم ويلجئون إليه عند آلامهم.
ولا يكون هذا بالدعاء والكلام بل بالتوكل عليه حسن التوكل والاعتماد.
مرة أخرى: هناك طرق إقناع أبلغ من الكلام المباشر الصريح.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*رأس المال الأمريكي !!!!*
 والسماء تمطر على شاطئ ما في بلدة صغيرة تبدو مهجورة تماما، فهي مثل غيرها من المدن تمر بظروف اقتصادية صعبة، والجميع غارق في الديون، ويعيش على السلف.
فجأة، يأتي رجل سائح غني إلى المدينة ويدخل الفندق، ويضع 100 دولارًا على كاونتر الاستقبال، ويذهب لتفقد الغرف في الطابق العلوي من أجل اختيار غرفة مناسبة.
في هذه الأثناء يستغل موظف الاستقبال الفرصة، ويأخذ المائة دولار ويذهب مسرعًا للجزار ليدفع دينه.
الجزار يفرح بهذه الدولارات ويسرع بها لتاجر الماشية ليدفع باقي مستحقاته عليه.
تاجر الماشية بدوره يأخذ المائة دولار ويذهب بها إلى تاجر العلف لتسديد دينه .
تاجر العلف يذهب لعاهرة المدينة لتسديد ما عليه من مستحقات متأخرة، غني عن الذكر أنها هي أيضاً أصبحت تعرض خدماتها عن طريق السلف نسبة إلى الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة، عاهرة المدينة تركض مسرعة لفندق المدينة (حيث يعمل موظف الاستقبال في أول القصة) والتي تستأجر فيه الغرف الخاصة لخدمة زبائنها وتعطي لموظف الاستقبال المائة دولار.
موظف الاستقبال يعود ويضع المائة دولار مرة أخرى مكانها على الكاونتر قبل نزول السائح الثري من جولته التفقدية، ينزل السائح والذي لم يعجبه مستوى الغرف، ويقرر أخذ المائة دولار، ويرحل عن المدينة، ... ولا أحد من سكان المدينة كسب أي شيء. !!!!!!!!!

هكذا ، أيها السيدات والسادة ، تدير حكومة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اقتصاديات العالم !!!
ولكن بنظرة أخرى إلى أنفسنا .......

هل هناك من يتفضل علينا دون أن يكون قد أعطانا شيئا في النهاية، ليبقى هو المفضل، ونحن السائلين.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*حكاية عصفور*
 يُحكى أن عصفوراً رقيقاً جلس في أحد الحقول مستلقياً على ظهره، رآه الفلاح الذي يحرث في الحقل وأبدى دهشته واستغرابه، فسأل العصفور: لماذا تستلقي على ظهرك هكذا! فأجابه العصفور الرقيق: سمعت أن السماء ستسقط اليوم، وأحاول أن أتلقاها بأرجلي، فضحك الفلاح كثيراً، وقال له: وهل أنت تظن أن رجليك الرقيقتين النحيفتين ستمنعان السماء من السقوط على الأرض، فأجابه العصفور الرقيق: كل واحد يبذل ما في وسعه.
إنها قصة من وحي الخيال، ولكنها ترتبط دائماً بأرض الواقع، معاني كثيرة نراها في هذه القصة
الأمل - الجرأة - عدم التسليم بالأمر الواقع - الثقة بالنفس، ولكن هناك معنى يرتبط تماماً بأحوال المسلمين في هذه الأيام، إنه معنى العمل والعطاء، وتحمل المسؤولية، بدلاً من إنكارها الآن أصبحنا نضيع الوقت في تبادل الاتهامات، وتحميل كل طرف للطرف الآخر مسؤولية الواقع الذي نعيشه، للأسف الشديد ارتفع صوت الإحباط، وفقد التفاؤل طريقه إلى قلوبنا، تملكتنا قناعة بأن الحاضر مظلم، والغد حالك السواد، استغرقنا في الكلام والأحاديث التي تفند الأفعال والتصرفات على المستوى الجماعي، ونسينا ما ينبغي أن نفعله على المستوى الفردي، حكاية العصفور تقول لنا، إن الحل دائماً هو أن كل إنسان يبذل كل ما في وسعه في مجال عمله، ولا يشغل نفسه كثيراً بما يفعله الآخر، كل إنسان يجتهد في مجاله، ويقدم فيه أفضل ما عنده، لنتخيل أن المدرس في مدرسته يبذل ما في وسعه، والمهندس في مصنعه يبذل ما في وسعه، والموظف في مؤسسته يبذل ما في وسعه، لو تخيلنا أن كل إنسان في مجتمعنا يبذل ما في وسعه، كيف ستكون الصورة عندئذ!
بالتأكيد الصورة ستختلف، سنصير مجتمعاً يؤمن بقيمة الفعل والعطاء، مجتمعاً يخرج من دائرة التأثر، ليدخل منطقة التأثير.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*كيف تتعامل مع عثرات الحياة*
 كان الطبيب الساحر يسير مع تلميذه في غابه أفريقية، ورغم لياقته العالية إلا أن الطبيب كان يسير بحذر ودقة شديدين، بينما كان التلميذ يقع ويتعثر في الطريق، وكان كل مرة يقوم ليلعن الأرض والطريق ثم يحقد على معلمه.

وبعد مسيرة طويلة وصلا إلى المكان المنشود، ودون أن يتوقف ألتفت الطبيب إلي التلميذ واستدار وبدأ في العودة .
قال التلميذ: لم تعلمني اليوم شيئا يا سيدي، قالها بعد أن وقع مرة أخرى.
قال الطبيب: لقد كنت أعلمك أشياء ولكنك لم تتعلم، كنت أحاول أن أعلمك كيف تتعامل مع عثرات الحياة.
قال التلميذ :وكيف ذلك؟
قال: بالطريقة نفسها التي تتعامل بها مع عثرات الطريق، فبدلا من أن تلعن المكان الذي تقع فيه، حاول أن تعرف سبب وقوعك أولا.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الديك المزعج*
 أستهل فضيلة الشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله إحدى مقالاته، في الحديث عن السعادة بقصة طريفة مليئة بالعبر، و هي قصة الفيلسوف الألماني (كانت)، الذي كان كثير الانزعاج من صوت ديك جاره، وكان الديك يصيح، ويقطع على هذا الفيلسوف أفكاره، فلما ضاق به بعث خادمه ليشتريه، ويذبحه، ويطعمه من لحمه، ودعا إلى ذلك صديقا له وقعدا ينتظران الغداء ويحدثه، عن هذا الديك، وما كان يلقى منه من إزعاج، وما وجد بعده من لذة، وراحة، حتى أصبح يفكر في أمان، ويشتغل في هدوء، فلم يقلقه صوته، ولم يزعجه صياحه.
و دخل الخادم بالطعام وقال معتذرا: إن الجار أبى أن يبيع ديكه فاشتريت غيره من السوق، فانتبه (كانت)، فإذا الديك لا يزال يصيح!!

ويعلق فضيلة الشيخ الطنطاوي على هذه القصة قائلا: فكرت في هذا الفيلسوف، فرأيته قد شقي بهذا الديك لأنه كان يصيح، وسعد به وهو لا يزال يصيح، ما تبدل الواقع .. ما تبدل إلا نفسه، فنفسه هي التي أشقته، ونفسه هي التي أسعدته، و قلت: ما دامت السعادة في أيدينا فلماذا نطلبها من غيرنا؟ وما دامت قريبة منا فلماذا نبعدها عنا؟ إننا نريد أن نذبح الديك لنستريح من صوته، ولو ذبحناه لوجدنا في مكانه مئة ديك، لأن الأرض مليئة بالديكة.

- فلماذا لا نرفع الديكة من رؤوسنا إذا لم يمكن أن نرفعها من الأرض؟
- لماذا لا نسد آذاننا عنها إذا لم نقدر أن نسد أفواهها عنا؟
- لماذا لا نصرف حسنا عن كل مكروه؟
- لماذا لا نقوي نفوسنا حتى نتخذ منها سورا دون الآلام؟
كل يبكي ماضيه ويحن إليه، فلماذا لا نفكر في الحاضر قبل أن يصبح ماضيا؟!

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

غياب القناعة
 جاء في حكم وقصص الصين القديمة، أن ملكاً أراد أن يُكافئ أحد مواطنيه، فقال له امتلك من الأرض كل المساحات التي تستطيع أن تقطعها سيراً على قدميك، فرح الرجل وشرع يزرع الأرض مسرعاً ومهرولاً في جنون، سار مسافة طويلة فتعب وفكر أن يعود للملك ليمنحه المساحة التي قطعها، لكنه غيَّر رأيه وقرر مواصلة السير ليحصل على المزيد، سار مسافات أطول وأطول وفكر في أن يعود للملك مكتفياً بما وصل إليه، لكنه تردد مرة أخرى، وقرر مواصلة السير ليحصل على المزيد والمزيد، ظل الرجل يسير ويسير ولم يعد أبدا فقد ضل طريقه وضاع في الحياة، ويُقال إنه وقع صريعاً من جراء الإنهاك الشديد، لم يمتلك شيئاً، ولم يشعر بالاكتفاء والسعادة لأنه لم يعرف حد الكفاية (القناعة)

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أشحذ أفكارك
 طلب ملك أعور أعرج أكتع من الرسّامين أن يتفننّوا في رسمه ويخفوا عيوبه!
هلاٌ اشتركت في هذه المسابقة، وأدليت بدلوك في لوحة الرسم، وشحذ الذهن، واستنباط الفكرة الخلاّقة؟....لم يفز إلا واحد.
تخيله صيادا يطلق بندقيته، فرسمه يجثو على إحدى ركبتيه، فلم يعد يبدو أعرج؛ ويغمض عينه، فلم يعد يبدو أعور؛ ويلوي يده، فلم يعد يبدو أكتع.
للمزيد من النجاح، كن واسع الخيال، مبدعا، خلاقا، ونافذ الإرادة!

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

حكاية الحمار و الجزرة؟
رواها الدكتور أحمد زكى في كتابه: "ساعات السحر" فقال: أنه وجد ولدا من "أولاد البلد" يضحك على حمار بجزرة، كان الحمار حماره، وكانت الجزرة جزرته، كان مع الولد عصا طويلة وضعها على عنق الحمار بالطول، ثم ربطها بعنقه، فامتدت أمام رأسه متراً، ثم ربط في طرف العصا أمام الحمار جزرة، وعندما رأى الحمار الجزرة تتأرجح أمام عينيه أسرع الخطى لينالها، ولكنها استمرت في مكانها لا تقترب، وكلما أسرع الحمار أسرعت، وكلما أبطأ أبطأت، وظلت المسافة بين فم الحمار وبين الجزرة ثابتة، و لكنه ظل يدأب.
سألت نفسي وأنا اقرأ هذا الفصل الممتع في كتاب دكتور أحمد زكى: ما أعجب ما وضعت الحياة من نظم تصدق على الإنسان كما تصدق على الحمار، فلا بد من هدف يتراءى ويخبو حتى نظل عبيدا له وللحياة تشقينا، و تكد منا الجسد، والعقل والفهم ثم لا تشبع ولا نشبع، من منا قال وهو في رحلة الحياة : "إلي هنا يجب أن أستريح؟"
"من منا سعى إلى الثروة فنالها فقال: لم أصبح في حاجة إلى مزيد؟
من لم يتزوج طلب الزواج ومن تزوج طلب المزيد !!
من رزق بالذكور يطلب البنات!!
ومن رزق بالبنات يطلب الذكور!!
ومن رزق الاثنين يقول هل من مزيد!!
من منا تخلف عن السعي لأنه بلغ نهاية الشوط؟
ولكن هل في الحياة شوط له نهاية؟؟ إننا كلما بلغنا ما نعده نهاية بدأ شوط جديد، فنظل عبيدا أبدا لشهواتنا، ومطامعنا وآمالنا كاذبة أم صادقة أمينة أم خادعة سعيدة أم شقية، إن بلغنا السعادة بحثنا عن الشقاء .. إن استراح كل منا عند نهاية الشوط، ولم يبدأ شوطا جديدا كانت نهاية الشوط نهايته وليس منا من يحب أن يموت !!!!! فهل نظر كلا منا لما في يده وقال الحمد لله، وبدلا من السعي وراء المجهول والذي نعتقد سعادتنا فيه، ونلهث وراءه، وهو مرة يطمعنا فيه، ومرة يبعدنا عنه في رحلة شقاء سرمدية !!!!!!!!
أليس من الأفضل أن ننظر لما في أيدينا ونقول بلسان الحال والمقال: "اللهم لك الحمد، اللهم بارك لنا فيما رزقتنا، وارزقنا الرضا به، وقنا شر أنفسنا، وشر شياطين الأنس والجن يا رب العالمين".

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لا تستصغر نفسك*
 يُحكى عن المفكر الفرنسي (سان سيمون)، أنه علم خادمه أن يوقظه كل صباح في فراشه، هو يقول: (انهض سيدي الكونت ... فإن أمامك مهام عظيمة لتؤديها للبشرية!)، فيستيقظ بهمة ونشاط، ممتلئاً بالتفاؤل والأمل والحيوية، مستشعراً أهميته، وأهمية وجوده لخدمة الحياة التي تنتظر منه الكثير .. والكثير!.
المدهش أن (سان سيمون)، لم يكن لديه عمل مصيري خطير ليؤديه، فقط القراءة والتأليف، وتبليغ رسالته التي تهدف إلى المناداة بإقامة حياة شريفة قائمة على أسس التعاون، لا الصراع الرأسمالي والمنافسة الشرسة، لكنه كان يؤمن بهدفه هذا، ويعد نفسه أمل الحياة كي تصبح مكانا أجمل وأرحب وأروع للعيش.
فلماذا يستصغر المرء منا شأن نفسه ويستهين بها!؟ لماذا لا نضع لأنفسنا أهدافاً في الحياة، ثم نعلن لذواتنا وللعالم، أننا قادمون لنحقق أهدافنا، ونغير وجه هذه الأرض ـ أو حتى شبر منها ـ للأفضل، شعور رائع، ونشوة لا توصف تلك التي تتملك المرء الذي يؤمن بدوره في خدمة البشرية، والتأثير الإيجابي في المجتمع، ولكن أي أهداف عظيمة تلك التي تنتظرنا!!؟
سؤال قد يتردد في ذهنك؟
وأجيبك ـ وكلي يقين ـ بأن كل امرؤ منا يستطيع أن يجد ذلك العمل العظيم الرائع، الذي يؤديه للبشرية، إن مجرد تعهدك لنفسك بأن تكون رجلا صالحا، هو في حد ذاته عمل عظيم،  تنتظره البشرية في شوق ولهفة، أدائك لمهامك الوظيفية، والاجتماعية، والروحانية، عمل عظيم، قل من يؤديه على أكمل وجه.
العالم لا ينتظر منك أن تكون أينشتين آخر، ولا أديسون جديد، ولا ابن حنبل معاصر، فلعل جملة مهاراتك ومواهبك لا تسير في مواكب المخترعين، و عباقرة العلم، لكنك أبدا لن تُعدم موهبة أو ميزة تقدم من خلالها للبشرية خدمات جليلة.
يلزمك أن تُقدر قيمة حياتك، وتستشعر هدف وجودك على سطح هذه الحياة، كي تكون رقما صعبا فيها، وإحدى معادلات الحياة أنها تعاملك على الأساس الذي ارتضيته لنفسك!. فإذا كانت نظرتك لنفسك أنك عظيم، نظرة نابعة من قوة هدفك ونبله، فسيطاوعك العالم ويردد ورائك نشيد العزة والشموخ.
أما حين ترى نفسك نفرا ليس ذو قيمة، مثلك مثل الملايين التي يعج بهم سطح الأرض، فلا تلم الحياة إذا وضعتك صفرا على الشمال، ولم تعبأ بك أو تلتفت إليك.
قم يا صديقي واستيقظ .. !
فإن أمامك مهام جليلة كي تؤديها للبشرية.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

زوجة سقراط
 عندما سأله طالب عن الزواج قال سقراط:
طبعاً تزوج لأنك لو رزقت بامرأة طيبة أصبحت سعيداً، ولو رزقت بامرأة شقية ستصبح فيلسوفاً.
- ألم تكن زوجة سقراط طيبة
- لو كانت كذلك ... لما أصبح فيلسوفاً؟
- إذاً كانت نصيحته من واقع تجربة؟
- نعم.
لقد أخذت زوجته بالصراخ عليه يوماً عندما لم يعرها انتباه، قذفته بالماء، فقال لها ببرودة: ما زلت ترعدين وتبرقين حتى أمطرتِ.

الدرس المستفاد:
اعلم أن مع المحن منح

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لوحات بيكاسو*
 ذات ليله عاد الرسام المشهور بيكاسو إلى بيته ومعه أحد الأصدقاء، فوجد الأثاث مبعثرًا، والأدراج محطمة، وجميع الدلائل تشير إلى أن اللصوص اقتحموا البيت في غياب صاحبه وسرقوه.
وعندما عرف بيكاسو ما هي المسروقات ظهر عليه الضيق، والغضب الشديد، سأله صديقه: هل سرقوا شيئا مهما، أجاب الفنان ..... كلا لم يسرقوا غير أغطيه الفراش، فقال الصديق يسأل في دهشة: إذن لماذا أنت غاضب؟؟
أجاب بيكاسو وهو يحس بكبريائه وقد جرح: يغضبني أن هؤلاء الأغبياء لم يسرقوا شيئا من لوحاتي.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لا تتعالى*
 ذهب كاتب شاب إلى الروائي الفرنسي المشهور اسكندر ديماس مؤلف رواية الفرسان الثلاثة وغيرها، وعرض عليه أن يتعاونا معا في كتابة إحدى القصص،. وفي الحال أجابه (ديماس) في سخريه وكبرياء: ((كيف يمكن أن يتعاون حصان وحمار في جر عربة واحدة)).
على الفور رد عليه الشاب: "هذه إهانة يا سيدي كيف تسمح لنفسك أن تصفني بأنني حصان".

*الدرس المستفاد:*
لا تتعالى على أحد، فقد ترى الشخص تذري لباسه، وهي تحوي تحتها ضيغم يعتبر.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً يا شيخ عبد الحميد

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أغاثا كريستي
عندما سئلت الكاتبة الانجليزية أغاثا كريستي لماذا تزوجت واحدا من رجال الآثار، قالت (لأني كلما كبرت ازددت قيمه عنده))!!.
أحرص على اصطحاب من يعرف قدرك

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*نظارة اينشتاين*
 كان أينشتاين لا يستغني أبدا عن نظارته، وذهب ذات مرة إلى أحد المطاعم، واكتشف هناك أن نظارته ليست معه، فلما أتاه ((الجرسون)) بقائمة الطعام ليقرأها ويختار منها ما يريد، طلب منه أينشتين أن يقرأها له.
فاعتذر الجرسون قائلا: ((إنني آسف يا سيدي، فأنا أمّي جاهل مثلك)).

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الوقاية خير من العلاج* جلس نيوتن يوما بجوار إحدى السيدات في مأدبة عشاء أقيمت تكريما له, وفجأة سألته السيدة: ((قل لي يا مستر نيوتن, كيف استطعت أن تصل إلى اكتشافك هذا؟))، 
قال العالم الكبير في هدوء المسالة في غاية البساطة. لقد كنت اقضي جانبا من وقتي كل يوم أفكر في هذه الظاهرة الغريبة التي تدفع الأشياء إلى السقوط على الأرض، أن التفكير وحدة يا سيدتي هو الذي هداني في النهاية إلى هذا الاكتشاف.
 قالت السيدة: (ولكنني اقضي ساعات طويلة من يومي أفكر وأفكر وبالرغم من ذلك لم أستطع أن أكتشف شيئاً)، 
قال نيوتن: (فيم كنت تفكرين يا سيدتي)؟
قالت: في زوجي الذي هجرني, وانفصل عني بالطلاق!).
قال نيوتن: وهل كنت تفكرين في زوجك بعد الطلاق أم قبله؟)، 
قالت: (بعد طلاقنا طبعاً!). هنا نظر إليها العالم الكبير 
قال: (لو أن تفكيرك في زوجك يا سيدتي كان قبل الطلاق, لاستطعت أن تكتشفي أنت قانوناً للجاذبية من نوع آخر ... ). *
الدروس المستفادة:* *الوقاية خير من العلاج*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

نظرية الــ 500 ريال
 رفع المحاضر في إحدى المحاضرات 500 ريال وقال من يريد هذه؟
رفع معظم الموجودين أيديهم.
قال لهم: سوف أعطيها لواحد منكم لكن بعد أن أفعل هذا، قام بكرمشة الورقة ومن ثم سألهم: من يريدها؟ 
ومازالت الأيدي مرتفعة!
قال لهم حسناً، ماذا لو فعلت هذا: فرمى النقود على الأرض، وقام بدعسها بحذائه، ومن ثم رفعها وهي متسخة ومليئة، بالتراب! سألهم: من منكم مازال يريدها؟
فارتفعت الأيدي مرة ثالثة.
فقال: الآن يجب أن تكونوا قد تعلمتم درسا قيما، مهما فعلت بالنقود فمازلتم تريدونها، لأنها لم تنقص في قيمتها فهي مازالت 500 ريال!، في مرات عديدة من حياتنا نسقط على الأرض، وننكمش على أنفسنا، ونتراجع بسبب القرارات التي اتخذناها، أو بسبب الظروف التي تحيط بنا، فنشعر حينها بأنه لا قيمة لنا! مهما حصل، فأنت لا تفقد قيمتك، لأنك شخص مميز، حاول أن لا تنسى ذلك أبدا! لا تدع خيبات آمال الأمس تلقي بظلالها على أحلام الغد، فقيمة الشيء هو ما تحدده أنت، فاختر لنفسك أفضل القيم، أنت إنسان رائع فلا تدفن نفسك بين الماضي.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*اعرف قدر كل شيء تمتلكه*
في يوم من الأيام كان هناك رجل ثري جدا أخذ ابنه في رحلة إلى بلد فقير ليري ابنه كيف يعيش الفقراء، لقد أمضوا أياما وليالي في مزرعة تعيش فيها أسرة فقير... في طريق العودة من الرحلة سأل الأب ابنه: كيف كانت الرحلة ؟ قال الابن : كانت الرحلة ممتازة.
قال الأب : هل رأيت كيف يعيش الفقراء؟ قال الابن: نعم.
قال الأب: إذا أخبرني ماذا تعلمت من هذه الرحلة؟ قال الابن : لقد رأيت أننا نملك كلبا واحداً، وهم (الفقراء) يملكون أربعة، ونحن لدينا بركة ماء في وسط حديقتنا، وهم لديهم جدول ليس له نهاية، لقد جلبنا الفوانيس لنضيء حديقتنا، وهم لديهم النجوم تتلألأ في السماء، باحة بيتنا تنتهي عند الحديقة الأمامية، ولهم امتداد الأفق، لدينا مساحة صغيرة نعيش عليها، وعندهم مساحات تتجاوز تلك الحقول، لدينا خدم يقومون على خدمتنا، وهم يقومون بخدمة بعضهم البعض، نحن نشتري طعامنا، وهم يأكلون ما يزرعون، نحن نملك جدراناً عالية لكي تحمينا، وهم يملكون أصدقاء يحمونهم.
كان والد الطفل صامتا ...عندها أردف الطفل قائلا: شكرا لك يا أبي لأنك أريتني كيف أننا فقراء...
*الدروس المستفادة:*
ألا تعتبرها نظرة رائعة ؟ تجعلك ممتنا، أن تشكر الله تعالى، على كل ما أعطاك، بدلا من التفكير والقلق فيما لا تملك، للتذكير: "وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ لاَ تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ اللّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ" سورة النحل/(18).
-إذا كان لديك بيت يؤويك، ومكان تنام فيه، وطعام في بيتك، ولباس على جسمك
فأنت أغنى من 75% من سكان العالم.
-إذا كان لديك مال في جيبك، واستطعت أن توفر شيء منه لوقت الشدة، فأنت واحد ممن يشكلون 8% من أغنياء العالم.
-إذا كنت قد أصبحت في عافية هذا اليوم فأنت في نعمة عظيمة، فهناك مليون إنسان في العالم لن يستطيعوا أن يعيشوا لأكثر من أسبوع بسبب مرضهم.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*من أقوال أينشتين*  اللذان ليس لهما حدود، الكون، وغباء الإنسان، مع أني لست متأكدا بخصوص الكون.
* * * أهم شيء أن لا تتوقف عن التساؤل.
* * * أجمل إحساس هو الغموض، إنه مصدر الفن والعلوم.
   * * * كل ما هو عظيم وملهم صنعه إنسان عَمِل بحرية.
* * * إذا لم يوافق الواقعُ النظريةَ، غيِّر الواقع.
* * * الجنون هو أن تفعل الشيء مرةً بعد مرةٍ وتتوقع نتيجةً مختلفةً.
* * *
 الحقيقة هي ما يثبُت أمام امتحان التجربة.
* * *
 يستطيع أي أحمقٍ جعل الأشياء تبدو أكبر وأعقد, لكنك تحتاج إلى عبقري شجاع لجعلها تبدو عكس ذلك.
* * *
 الخيال أهم من المعرفة.
* * *
الحقيقة ليست سوى وهم، لكنه وهم ثابت.
* * *
يبدأ الإنسان بالحياة، عندما يستطيع الحياة خارج نفسه.
* * * أنا لا أفكر بالمستقبل، إنه يأتي بسرعة.
* * *
 من لم يخطئ، لم يجرب شيئاً جديداً.
* * *
 العلم شيءٌ رائعٌ، إذا لم تكن تعتاش منه.
* * *
 سر الإبداع هو أن تعرف كيف تخفي مصادرك.
* * *
العلم ليس سوى إعادة ترتيبٍ لتفكيرك اليومي.
* * *
لا يمكننا حل مشكلةٍ باستخدام العقلية نفسها التي أنشأتها.
* * * الثقافة هي ما يبقى بعد أن تنسى كل ما تعلمته في المدرسة.
* * *
 المعادلات أهم بالنسبة لي، السياسة للحاضر والمعادلة للأبدية.
* * * إذا كان أ= النجاح. فإن أ = ب +ج + ص. حيث ب=العمل. ج=اللعب. ص=إبقاء فمك مغلقاً.
* * * كلما اقتربت القوانين من الواقع أصبحت غير ثابتة، وكلما اقتربت من الثبات أصبحت غير واقعية.
* * * أنا لا أعرف السلاح الذي سيستخدمه الإنسان في الحرب العالمية الثالثة، لكني أعرف أنه سيستخدم العصا والحجر في الحرب العالمية الرابعة.
* * * لن نستطيع أن نحل مشاكلنا المزمنة بنفس العقلية التي أوجدت تلك المشاكل
* * *

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*هذا موقف طريف عن العالم ألبرت أينشتاين صاحب النظرية النسبية*
  فقد سئم الرجل تقديم المحاضرات بعد أن تكاثرت عليه الدعوات من الجامعات والجمعيات العلمية، وذات يوم وبينما كان في طريقه إلى محاضرة، قال له سائق سيارته: أعلم يا سيدي أنك مللت تقديم المحاضرات وتلقي الأسئلة، فما قولك في أن أنوب عنك في محاضرة اليوم، خاصة أن شعري منكوش ومنتف مثل شعرك، وبيني وبينك شبه ليس بالقليل، ولأنني استمعت إلى العشرات من محاضراتك، فإن لدي فكرة لا بأس بها عن النظرية النسبية، فأعجب أينشتاين بالفكرة وتبادلا الملابس، فوصلا إلى قاعة المحاضرة حيث وقف السائق على المنصة، وجلس العالم العبقري الذي كان يرتدي زي السائق في الصفوف الخلفية، وسارت المحاضرة على ما يرام إلى أن وقف بروفيسور، وبغرور طرح سؤالا من الوزن الثقيل، وهو يحس بأنه سيحرج به أينشتاين، هنا ابتسم السائق المستهبل وقال للبروفيسور:
سؤالك هذا ساذج إلى درجة أنني سأكلف سائقي الذي يجلس في الصفوف الخلفية بالرد عليه... وبالطبع فقد قدم "السائق" ردا جعل البروفيسور يتضاءل خجلا!.

*الحكمة:*
تذكر دائماً أنه مهما كنت ذكياً وفطناً فإنه يوجد من هو أقل منك شأناً وأكثر دهاء

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أننا قادمون لنحقق أهدافنا
 يُحكى عن المفكر الفرنسي (سان سيمون)، أنه علّم خادمه أن يوقظه كل صباح في فراشه وهو يقول: ( انهض سيدي الكونت .. فإن أمامك مهام عظيمة لتؤديها للبشرية!)، فيستيقظ بهمة ونشاط، ممتلئاً بالتفاؤل والأمل والحيوية، مستشعراً أهميته، وأهمية وجوده، لخدمة الحياة التي تنتظر منه الكثير .. والكثير!. المدهش أن (سان سيمون)، لم يكن لديه عمل مصيري خطير ليؤديه، فقط القراءة والتأليف، وتبليغ رسالته التي تهدف إلى المناداة بإقامة حياة شريفة قائمة على أسس التعاون، لا الصراع الرأسمالي والمنافسة الشرسة، لكنه كان يؤمن بهدفه هذا، ويعد نفسه أمل الحياة كي تصبح مكانا أجمل وأرحب وأروع للعيش.

الشيخ الجليل عبد الرحمن السديس كان يحكي فيقول: كانت أمي وأنا صغير تناديني يومياً، تع يا عبد الرحمن احفظ القرآن لتكون إمام الحرم المكي.

لماذا يستصغر المرء منا شأن نفسه ويستهين بها!؟  لماذا لا نضع لأنفسنا أهدافاً في الحياة، ثم نعلن لذواتنا وللعالم، أننا قادمون لنحقق أهدافنا، ونغير وجه هذه الأرض ـ أو حتى شبر منها ـ للأفضل.، شعور رائع، ونشوة لا توصف تلك التي تتملك المرء الذي يؤمن بدوره في خدمة البشرية، والتأثير الإيجابي في المجتمع ولكن أي أهداف عظيمة تلك التي تنتظرنا !!؟

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قصة الأسد والمرآة*
 كان هناك بلدة كان يوجد فيها قصر يوجد به ألف مرآة في قاعة واحدة، سمع أسد بهذه القاعة فقرر أن يزورها فذهب لهذا القصر، وعندما وصل أخذ يقفز على السلالم فرحا، ولما دخل القاعة وجد ألف أسد يبتسمون في وجهه، ويهزون أذيالهم فرحين، فسرّ جدا بهذا، وقال في نفسه: لابد أن أحضر هنا مرات أخرى كثيرة.
سمع أسد آخر بهذه القصة، فقرر أن يزور القصر مثل صديقه، ولكنه لم يكن فرحا بطبيعته…مشى بخطوات متثاقلة عابساً حتى وصل إلى القاعة ذات الألف مرآة، ولكن يا للعجب… وجد ألف أسد يعبسون في وجهه، فكشر عن أنيابه، وذعر وأدار وجهه وجرى… وهو لا ينوي على شيء.
*الحكمة*
لا تنس، كل الوجوه في العالم مرايا، فأي انعكاس تجده على وجوه الناس، هو من صنعك أنت، فأنت الصورة الأصلية، وتأثيرك يصبغ على الآخرين بطريقة أو بأخرى.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*كن أنت الطائر المبصر* يروى عن شقيق البلخي، أنه ودَّع استاذه (أو شيخه) إبراهيم بن أدهم لسفره في تجارة عزم عليها، وهو في الطريق رأى طائراً أعمى كسير الجناح، فوقف يتأمل الطائر، ويفكر كيف يجد رزقه في هذا المكان المنقطع، فلم يمض وقت طويل حتى جاء طائر آخر، فأطعم الطائر كسير الجناح كما يطعم الحمام فراخه، تعجب شقيق .. من هذا المشهد وأثر فيه ،فقال في نفسه: إذا كان الله تعالى يرزق هذا الطائر من غير حول منه ولا قوة ولم يهمله، فلماذا أذهب إلى التجارة، ولماذا العناء والسفر، وأنا في هذا السن؟!

سأرجع وحتما سيرزقنى الله وعاد إلى بيته، وحين وصل زار شيخه فقال له الشيخ: لماذا عدت يا شقيق.. الم تذهب للتجارة؟ فقص عليه القصة بأنه رأى في طريقه طائرا أعمى وكسيح، وأخذ يفكر كيف يأكل هذا الطائر ويشرب؟ وبعد قليل جاء طائر آخر يحمل حبا وأطعم الطائر الأعمى ثم سقاه. فقلت طالما ربنا عز وجل رزق الطائر الأعمى الكسيح، سأرجع إلى بيتي وسط أولادي وارجع لأهلي وبلدي وربي سيرزقني.

هنا قال له إبراهيم بن ادهم: سبحان الله يا شقيق!..ولماذا رضيت لنفسك أن تكون الطائر الأعمى العاجز الذي ينتظر عون غيره، ولا تكون أنت الطائر الآخر الذي يسعى ويكدح ويعود بثمرة ذلك على من حوله ؟! أما علمت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (اليد العليا خير من اليد السفلى) ... فقبَّل يده شقيق وقال: أنت أستاذنا يا أبا إسحاق! وتركه وغدا يسعى كما تسعى الطير التي تغدو خماصاً وتعود بطاناً.
إضــافــة
يقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه: لا يقعدن أحدكم عن طلب الرزق، ويقول: اللهم ارزقني فقد علمتم أن السماء لا تمطر ذهبا ولا فضة. وقال تعالى: {هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمْ الأَرْضَ ذَلُولاً فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِنْ رِزْقِهِ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ}، (سورة الملك – آية 15)، وقال تعالى: {فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلاةُ فَانْتَشِرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَابْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ}سور   الجمعة (10)، هاتان الآيتان تتحدثان عن أمر إلهي وهو السعي في طلب الرزق، فكن أنت الطائر المبصر الذي يأتي للناس بالخير، ويفيد الآخرين، وتوكل على الله، واجتهد في طلب الرزق، واسأله رزقا حلالا مباركا فيه.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لو ما عندك إيميل*تقدم رجل لشركة مايكروسوفت للعمل بوظيفة - فراش - وبعد إجراء المقابلة والاختبار (تنظيف أرضية المكتب)، أخبره مدير التوظيف بأنة قد تمت الموافقة عليه وسيتم إرسال قائمة بالمهام وتاريخ المباشرة في العمل عبر البريد الإلكتروني.
أجاب الرجل: ولكنني لا املك جهاز كمبيوتر، ولا املك بريد إلكتروني!!!
رد عليه المدير (باستغراب): من لا يملك بريد إلكتروني فهو غير موجود أصلا، ومن لا وجود له فلا يحق له العمل!.
خرج الرجل وهو فاقد الأمل في الحصول على وظيفة، فكر كثيراً ماذا عساه أن يعمل وهو لا يملك سوى 10 دولارات، بعد تفكير عميق ذهب الرجل إلى محل الخضار، وقام بشراء صندوق من الطماطم، ثم اخذ يتنقل في الأحياء السكنية، ويمر على المنازل، ويبيع حبات الطماطم، نجح في مضاعفة رأس المال، وكرر نفس العملية ثلاث مرات إلى أن عاد إلى منزلة في نفس اليوم، وهو يحمل 60 دولار، أدرك الرجل بان يمكنه العيش بهذه الطريقة، فاخذ يقوم بنفس العمل يوميا يخرج في الصباح الباكر، ويرجع ليلا، أرباح الرجل بدأت تتضاعف، فقام بشراء عربة، ثم شاحنة، حتى أصبح لدية أسطول من الشاحنات لتوصيل الطلبات للزبائن.
بعد خمس سنوات أصبح الرجل من كبار الموردين للأغذية في الولايات المتحدة!!!، ولضمان مستقبل أسرته فكر الرجل في شراء بوليصة تأمين على الحياة، فاتصل بأكبر شركات التامين، وبعد مفاوضات استقر رأيه على بوليصة تناسبه، فطلب منه موظف شركة التامين أن يعطيه بريده الإلكتروني!!!
أجاب الرجل: ولكنني لا املك بريد إلكتروني!!!!.
رد عليه الموظف (باستغراب): لا تملك بريداً إلكترونيا، ونجحت ببناء هذه الإمبراطورية الضخمة!!، تخيل لو أن لديك بريداً إلكترونيا! فأين ستكون اليوم؟؟؟
أجاب الرجل بعد تفكييييييير: فراش في مايكروسوفت؟؟؟

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*سأكون دائما هناك !!!!!!!!!!*ضرب زلزال مدمر ارمينا في عام 1989، وكان من أعنف زلازل القرن العشرين، وقد أودى بحياة أكثر من خمسة وعشرين ألف شخص خلال عدة دقائق، ولقد شلت المنطقة التي ضربها تماماً، وتحولت إلى خرائب متراكمة، وعلى طرف تلك المنطقة كان يسكن فلاح مع زوجته، تخلخل منزله ولكنه لم يسقط، وبعد أن اطمأن على زوجته، تركها بالمنزل وانطلق راكضاً نحو المدرسة الابتدائية التي يدرس فيها ابنه والواقعة في وسط البلدة المنكوبة، وعندما وصل وإذا به يشاهد مبنى المدرسة وقد تحول إلى حطام.

لحظتها وقف مذهولاً واجماً، لكن وبعد أن تلقى الصدمة الأولى، ما هي إلا لحظة أخرى، وتذكر جملته التي كان يرددها دائماً لابنه ويقول له فيها: مهما كان (سأكون دائماً هناك إلى جانبك)، و بدأت الدموع تنهمر على وجنتيه، وما هي إلا لحظة ثالثة إلا وهو يستنهض قوة إرادته، ويمسح الدموع بيديه، ويركز تفكيره ونظره نحو كومة الأنقاض ليحدد موقع الفصل الدراسي لابنه، وإذا به يتذكر أن الفصل كان يقع في الركن الخلفي ناحية اليمين من المبنى، ولم تمر غير لحظات إلا وهو ينطلق إلى هناك، ويجثو على ركبتيه ويبدأ بالحفر، وسط يأس وذهول الآباء والناس العاجزين.

حاول أبوان أن يجراه بعيداً قائلين له: لقد فات الأوان، لقد ماتوا، فما كان منه إلا أن يقول لهما: هل ستساعدانني؟!، واستمر يحفر، ويزيل الأحجار، حجراً، وراء حجر، ثم أتاه
رجل إطفاء يريده أن يتوقف لأنه بفعله هذا قد يتسبب بإشعال حريق، فرفع رأسه قائلاً: هل ستساعدني؟!، واستمر في محاولاته، وأتاه رجال الشرطة يعتقدون أنه قد جن، وقالوا له: إنك بحفرك هذا قد تسبب خطراً، وهدماً أكثر، فصرخ بالجميع قائلا: إما أن تساعدوني أو اتركوني، وفعلا تركوه، ويقال أنه استمر يحفر، ويزيح الأحجار بدون كلل أو ملل بيديه النازفتين لمدة (37 ساعة)، وبعد أن أزاح حجراً كبيراً بانت له فجوة يستطيع أن يدخل منها فصاح ينادي: (أرماند)، فأتاه صوت ابنه يقول: أنا هنا يا أبي، لقد قلت لزملائي، لا تخافوا فأبي سوف يأتي لينقذني، وينقذكم، لأنه وعدني أنه مهما كان سوف يكون إلى جانبي.

مات من التلاميذ 14، وخرج 33 كان آخر من خرج منهم (أرماند)، ولو أن إنقاذهم تأخر عدة ساعات أخرى، لماتوا جميعا، والذي ساعدهم على المكوث أن المبنى عندما انهار كان على شكل المثلث، نقل الوالد بعدها للمستشفى، وخرج بعد عدة أسابيع. والوالد اليوم متقاعد عن العمل يعيش مع زوجته وابنه المهندس، الذي أصبح هو الآن الذي يقول لوالده: مهما كان سأكون دائماً إلى جانبك...! إن الرغبة والقدرة على تخطي الصعاب، وتجاوز المحبطات، والمثبطات إنما هي سمة الإداري الناجح، وعليه لا بد من التمسك برغباتنا وطموحاتنا حتى تكلل بالتطبيق العملي في أرض الواقع ولو بعد حين.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*لماذا أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
  آرثر لاعب التنس الشهير وأسطورة ويمبلدون، توفى بعد إصابته بمرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة "الإيدز"بعد نقل دم ملوث له أثناء عملية قلب مفتوح، وصلته رسائل عديدة من معجبيه من جميع أنحاء العالم قبل وفاته، وفي إحدى هذه الرسائل تساءل صاحبها: لماذا أنت ليختارك الله لتعاني من هذا المرض اللعين؟ 
أجاب آرثر في تعليقه على هذه الرسالة:
من هذا العالم , بدأ 500 مليون طفل ممارسة لعبة التنس، منهم 50 مليون تعلموا قواعد لعبة التنس، من هؤلاء 5 مليون أصبحوا لاعبين محترفين، وصل 50 ألف إلى محيط ملاعب المحترفين،
من هؤلاء وصل 5 آلاف للمنافسة على بطولة "الجراند سلام" بفرنسا، من هؤلاء وصل 50 للمنافسة على بطولة ويمبلدون ببريطانيا، ليفوز 4 للوصول إلى دور ما قبل النهائي، من الأربعة وصل 2 إلى الدور النهائي، وأخيرا فاز منافس واحد فقط، وكنت أنا هذا الفائز بهذه المنافسة، وعندما تسلمت كأس البطولة ورفعته في فرحة، لم أسأل ربي لماذا أنا؟!!!!
لا أعلم مدى صحة هذه القصة ..................لكنه تفكير رائع أيا كان من فكر فيه، ومن أجاب بهذا.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الليلة الأخيرة........ قبل الإعدام !!!*أحد السجناء في عصر لويس الرابع عشر محكوم عليه بالإعدام، ومسجون في جناح قلعة
هذا السجين، لم يبق على موعد إعدامه سوى ليله واحده.
ويروى عن لويس الرابع عشر ابتكاره لحيل وتصرفات غريبة، وفي تلك الليلة فوجئ السجين بباب الزنزانة يفتح، ولويس يدخل عليه مع حرسه ليقول له: أعطيك فرصة إن نجحت في استغلالها فبإمكانك إن تنجو.
هناك مخرج موجود في جناحك بدون حراسة إن تمكنت من العثور عليه يمكنك الخروج، وان لم تتمكن فان الحراس سيأتون غدا مع شروق الشمس لأخذك لحكم الإعدام، غادر الحراس الزنزانة مع الإمبراطور بعد أن فكوا سلاسله، وبدأت المحاولات.
وبدأ يفتش في الجناح الذي سجن فيه، والذي يحتوي على عده غرف وزوايا ولاح له الأمل عندما اكتشف غطاء فتحة مغطاة بسجادة بالية على الأرض، وما أن فتحها حتى وجدها تؤدّي إلى سلّمي نزل إلى سرداب سفلي، ويليه درج أخر يصعد مرة أخرى، وظل يصعد إلى أن بدأ يحس بتسلل نسيم الهواء الخارجي، مما بث في نفسه الأمل، إلى أن وجد نفسه في النهاية في برج القلعة الشاهق والأرض لا يكاد يراها، عاد أدراجه حزينا منهكا ولكنه واثق أن الإمبراطور لا يخدعه، وبينما هو ملقى على الأرض مهموم، ومنهك، ضرب بقدمه الحائط وإذا به يحس بالحجر الذي يضع عليه قدمه يتزحزح، فقفز وبدأ يختبر الحجر فوجد بالإمكان تحريكه، وما أن أزاحه، وإذا به يجد سردابا ضيّقا لا يكاد يتسع للزحف، فبدأ يزحف إلى أن بدأ يسمع صوت خرير مياه، وأحس بالأمل لعلمه إن القلعة تطل على نهر لكنه في النهاية، وجد نافذة مغلقة بالحديد، أمكنه أن يرى النهر من خلالها، عاد يختبر كل حجر وبقعة في السجن ربما كان فيه مفتاح حجر آخر لكن كل محاولاته ضاعت سدى، والليل يمضي، واستمر يحاول ويفتش، وفي كل مرة يكتشف أملا جديدا، فمرة ينتهي إلى نافذة حديدية، ومرة إلى سرداب طويل ذو تعرجات لا نهاية لها ليجد لسرداب أعاده لنفس الزنزانة، وهكذا ظل طوال الليل يلهث في محاولات، وبوادر أمل تلوح له مرة من هنا ومرة من هناك، وكلها توحي له بالأمل في أول الأمر، لكنها في النهاية تبوء بالفشل، وأخيرا انقضت ليلة السجين كلها، ولاحت له الشمس من خلال النافذة، ووجد وجه الإمبراطور يطل عليه من الباب.
ويقول له: أراك لازلت هنا!!؟
قال السجين: كنت أتوقع انك صادق معي أيها الإمبراطور.
قال له الإمبراطور:  لقد كنت صادقا.
سأله السجين: لم اترك بقعة في الجناح لم أحاول فيها، فأين المخرج الذي قلت لي!!
قال له الإمبراطور: لقد كان باب الزنزانة مفتوحا وغير مغلق!!
 الإنسان دائما يضع لنفسه صعوبات وعواقب، ولا يلتفت إلى ما هو بسيط في حياته، حياتنا قد تكون بسيطة بالتفكير البسيط لها، وتكون صعبة عندما يستصعب الإنسان شيئا في حياته.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*دخل القبر وهو حي*
قصة بدأت عام 1964حين هجم ثلاثة لصوص على منزل كارل لوك، الذي تنبه لوجودهم فقتلهم جميعهم ببندقيته الآلية، ومنذ البداية كانت القضية لصالح لوك كونه في موقف دفاع عن النفس، ولكن اتضح لاحقا أن اللصوص الثلاثة كانوا أخوة، وكانوا على شجار دائم مع جارهم لوك، وهكذا اتهمه الادعاء العام بأنه خطط للجريمة من خلال دعوة الأشقاء الثلاثة لمنزله ثم قتلهم بعذر السرقة، وحين أدرك لوك أن الوضع ينقلب ضده، اختفى نهائيا عن الأنظار، وفشلت محاولات العثور عليه، ولكن أتعرفون أين اختفى!!؟
في نفس المنزل في قبو لا تتجاوز مساحته متراً في مترين، فقد اتفق مع زوجته على الاختفاء نهائيًا خوفا من الإعدام، كما اتفقا على إخفاء سرهما عن أطفالهما الصغار، خشية تسريب الخبر للجيران، ولكن الزوجة ماتت بعد عدة أشهر، في حين كبر الأولاد معتقدين أن والدهما توفي منذ زمن بعيد، وهكذا عاش لوك في القبر الذي اختاره لمدة سبعة وثلاثين عاما.
أما المنزل فقد سكنت فيه لاحقا ثلاث عائلات، لم يشعر أي منها بوجود لوك، فقد كان يخرج خلسة لتناول الطعام والشراب، ثم يعود بهدوء مغلقا باب القبو غير أن لوك أصيب بالربو من جراء الغبار وأصبح يسعل باستمرار.
وذات ليلة سمع رب البيت الجديد سعالا مكبوتا من تحت الأرض فاستدعى الشرطة، وحين حضرت الشرطة تتبعت الصوت، حتى عثرت عليه، فدار بينهما الحوار التالي، من أنت وماذا تفعل هنا!!؟
اسمي لوك، وأعيش هنا منذ 37عامًا، وأخبرهم بسبب اختفائه، يا إلهي ألا تعلم ماذا حصل بعد اختفائك !!؟ لا، ماذا حصل؟ اعترفت والدة اللصوص بأن أولادها خططوا لسرقة منزلك، فأصدر القاضي فورا حكما ببراءتك، ذكرتني هذه القصة بفيلم "the other" رغم الاختلاف، ...!! ولكن ....!! نعود للقصة السابقة ....
فالمغزى منهما واحد .......... لا تضيّع حياتك بسبب حماقة غير مؤكدة

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الديك والكبش.. قصة وعبرة* في إحدى القرى كان يعيش كبش أقرن أليَن ضخم، وديك عملاق يفخَر بعُرفه ويمشي الخيلاء، ذات يوم، خرج أهالي القرية جميعاً إلى النزهة في رحاب الطبيعة، ولم يبقَ فيها غير الكبش، والديك، فجأة، سُمِعَتْ في عنان الجوّ ضجة، وصياح، على ارتفاع مئات الأمتار.
رفع الكبش والديك رأسيهما ليعرفا ما الخبر، فشاهدَا طائرين من الكواسر الجوارح، يتصارعان فوق القرية، بعد هنيهة من التحديق في خوف، قال الديك لرفيقه: ألا ترى، يا صديقي، أنّ هذين الطائرين يمكن أن يُسبّبا لنا مشكلات، إذا هما استمرّا في هذا الاقتتال الفظيع؟
فأجابه الكبش، من دون أن يُولي الأمر مثقال ذرّة من الاهتمام: كيف يمكن أن يُسبّب لنا الطائران مشكلات، وهما في أعالي الجو، ونحنُ على الأرض؟
بعد دقائق، انتفض الديك، وهو يرى الصراع يشتدُّ، والطائرين يزدادان قرباً من الأرض، فقال في هلَع للكبش: ألا ترى، يا صديقي، أن الطائرين يقتربان أكثر فأكثر من سطوح الأكواخ؟
من دون أن يفكر أو يهتم، أجاب الكبش:  وأنت ماذا يهمّك من كل هذا، دعهما يتقاتلان وأرحنا، فجأة، لم يعد الطائران قادرين على مواصلة الصراع، فانفصلا، ولكن شدّة الإنهاك جعلتهما يقعان على الأرض وسط نار، نسي القرويون إطفاءها، فانتفضَا، ولكن ريشهما الملتهب ألقَى بالشرور على سطح الكوخ، وسَرَت النيران في كل أكواخ القرية.
صاح الديك في هلع: ألم أقل لك إنّ اقتتالهما في الجوّ، قد يُسبِّب لنا مشكلات جَمّة؟ ولكن الكبش، الذي ظل غير مُبالٍ بما حدث، قال للديك غير مُكترث: القرية ليست قريتنا، هي قرية الناس، فلماذا نهتمُّ ونغتمّ؟ لمح القرويّون من بعيد الدخان وألسنة اللهب، فهبُّوا لإنقاذ مساكنهم، كانت النيران قد أتت على الأخضر واليابس.
فجلس الأهالي تحت شجرة يندبون حظهم، ولكي يهدئ كبير القرية من روعهم، قال لهم: يجب أن نضحّي في هذه المصيبة، ولابدّ من التضحية بالكبش والديك، فالتفت الديك إلى الكبش وقال: ألم أقل لك: إنّ صراع الطائرين سيكون سبباً لسوء مصيرنا؟ 
نحنُ نتوهّم دائماً أنّ ما يحدُث للغير لا يمسّنا بسوء، فيجب أن نهتم بأمر إخواننا فكما قيل: «من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم»، وإن كانت ليست بحديث، ولكن معناها صحيح.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*درس إداري من قصة الحصان الأحمر* جون ريه
لا تضع حالماً في قسم الحسابات، ولا تضع المغرمين بالتفاصيل في التخطيط الاستراتيجي... في اجتماع العائلة الأخير، مارست ابنة أخي ذات التسعة سنوات هوايتها في الرسم مستخدمة مجموعة ألوانها الجديدة، فرسمت مجموعة من الحيوانات على قصاصات الورق التي وجدتها في الغرفة، كان أول حصان رسمته رائعاً بألوانه الممتزجة بين الأزرق والأصفر والأخضر، وكان راكعاً في حقل من الحشائش الطويلة... هذا جيد، ولكن ما علاقة كل هذا بالإدارة؟ في الحقيقة العلاقة وثيقة...

*الاهتمام والتحفيز*
تابعت الصغيرة الرسم فأخرجت لنا عدداً من الأحصنة، بألوان وظلال فنية مختلفة، ووزعتها بين جديها وعمها، كنت معجباً بالتوازن اللوني في لوحاتها، كما أنها كانت ترسم الأحصنة بطريقة يبدو الرسم وكأنه حقيقة، وفي وقت متأخر من النهار أعطت أختي واحدة من رسوماتها، هنا قلت لها مداعباً أين لوحتي؟ التفتت نحوي وسألتني ما اللون الذي تريده، واخترت الأحمر. عادت طفلتنا بعد بضعة دقائق وقدمت لي حصاناً بلون واحد... أحمر، كان حصاناً رائعاً علقته على باب الثلاجة، ولكنه لم يكن قطعة فنية كتلك الرسومات التي رسمتها سابقاً.

*كن دقيقاً فيما تطلبه:*
هل سبق وأن قمت بهذا في عملك؟ هل تأثرت أو أعجبت بطريقة أداء أحد العاملين لديك في إتمام أحد المشاريع، ففوضت له مشروعاً آخر شبيهاً بذلك المشروع، وبعد أن أنجزه وجدت أنه لم يُنجز تماماً كما أردت؟ لماذا حدث هذا باعتقادك؟ ماذا نتعلم من تجربتي مع الصغيرة كمدراء؟

*جوانب الخطأ*
سيبدو طلبي من الصغيرة ضرباً من المزاح لو لم تترتب عليه نتائج يمكننا الاستفادة منها، وفيما يلي الأخطاء التي ارتكبتها عندما طلبت منها القيام بأمر ما
- لم أوضح لها مواصفات المنتج النهائي
- لم أخبرها بالأشياء التي أعجبتني في تجاربها السابقة
- لم أُشركها بالتخطيط
- لم أراقب تقدمها في العمل
- لم أحدد جدولاً زمنياً
- لم أحفزها بشكل فعال لتقدم لي أفضل ما بجعبتها.

الشيء ذاته ينطبق على الأفراد الذين يعملون معك، إذا أردت منهم أن يقدموا لك أفضل ما عندهم عليك أن تزودهم بكافة المعلومات التي يحتاجها نجاحهم بالمهمة، دعهم يعرفوا ماذا تتوقع منهم، أن يعرفوا المقياس الذي سيستخدم لتقييم عملهم كعمل ناجح، دعهم يشاركوا في التخطيط، حفّزهم ليقدموا الأفضل.

*التحفيز والمتعة:*
كلنا يقدم الأفضل في الأشياء التي يستمتع بالقيام بها، فأنا مثلاً دخلت حقل الإدارة لأن باستطاعتي أن أقوم بالتخطيط والتوجيه الذي تحتاجه، وأبليت بلاء حسناً في الإدارة، لأنني أمضيت وقتاً وأنا أمارسها، وأمضيت وقتاً وأنا أمارسها لأنني أستمتع بممارستها. 
إذا كان لديك أفراداً اجتماعيين ومنطلقين يحبون علاقات الصداقة، فلا تضعهم في الغرفة الخلفية حيث يمضون سحابة نهارهم في جمع الأرقام عما قريب سيشعرون بالملل، ثم يبدؤون يرتكبون الأخطاء، وفي النهاية يطردون من العمل أو يتركونه بمحض إرادتهم...
لا تضع الخجولين والانطوائيين في قسم المبيعات وتكل إليهم إجراء الاتصالات، ستكون اتصالات باردة... سيكرهون العمل ولن يحققوا لك أي أرباح، ولا تضع حالماً في قسم الحسابات، ولا تضع المغرمين بالتفاصيل في التخطيط الاستراتيجي...

*جوانب الصواب:*
بالرغم من أن رسم الصغيرة لم يأت تماماً كما أردت إلا أنه في النهاية كان رسماً جميلاً، النقاط التالية هي الأشياء الصحيحة التي قمت بها عندما تقدمت بطلبي للصغيرة
- أخبرتها بأنني أريدها أن تفعل شيئاً
- أخبرتها بأنني أحببت تجاربها السابقة – رسوماتها.
- تفاديت إدارتها بشكل محرج
- شكرتها على الإنجاز الذي قامت به.

*جرب ذلك بنفسك:*
بعد أن تفوض عملاً ، ويخرج العمل أقل مما أردت، انظر
- أولاً إلى ما ارتكبته من أخطاء في طريقة طلبك للعمل
- ثم انظر إلى الأخطاء التي ارتكبها الموظف في إنجازه
- أخبره بالجوانب الجيدة والصحيحة التي قام بها، وأنك تقدر له جهوده في العمل
- في النهاية خذ بعضاً من الوقت في تأمل الجوانب الإيجابية التي كان لك دور فيها بإنجاز المشروع.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*استعجل ولا تستعجل ...!!!*في إحدى المزارع كان أحد الفلاحين يمر كل صباح من جوار بئر مهجورة قريبة من مدخل المزرعة، وكان الفلاح يردّد يومياً: أنه سوف يقوم بردمها حتى لا يسقط بها أحد، وفي مرة يقول: سأتصل بأحد الشركات الزراعية لتتولى المهمة، وأحياناً يقول: سأطلب المساعدة من البلدية، وكان التسويف والتأجيل ديدنه إلى أن سمع صرخة مكتومة تغيب في البئر، وعندما نظر حوله لم يجد ابنه الصغير.

تهافت الفلاحون على صوت الصرخة لإنقاذ الطفل، وقام أحد المتجمهرين ورمى بنفسه في البئر لإنقاذ الطفل وحاول أحد أصدقائه، أن يثنيه عما سيقوم به إلا أنه قام بذلك متناسياً أنه لا يجيد السباحة ليلقى حتفه غرقا. انتهت الحكاية ..
استعجل ولا تستعجل .. 
لو أن صاحب المزرعة أستعجل بتنفيذ فكرة ردم البئر لما حدث ما حدث.
ولو أن الفلاح فكّر قليلاً ولم يستعجل لما فقد روحه.
ولو عكسنا الحكاية على ذواتنا.
كم بئر بداخلنا لم تُردم بسبب التسويف؟
فكم مرّه قلنا سوف نفعل، وسوف نعمل، وتوقفنا عند (سوف)؟ إلى أن سقط شيئاً في البئر التي بداخلنا.
وكم حاولنا أن نصلح شيئا ً بدون إدراك حتى حدث لنا مالا نرغب حدوثه.

إذن فلنستعجل ولا نستعجل، نستعجل على أن نفهم من الآخرين ولا نستعجل بالحكم عليهم، نستعجل على أن نبادر بالحب، ولا نستعجل على البغضاء، أشياء كثيرة لن اذكرها لكم لكن سأفتح لكم المجال للتفكير بها، فقط تذكروا كلمة السر (نستعجل ولا نستعجل)

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*سر البرتقالة والزجاجة*كان هناك طفل صغير أراه والده زجاجة عصير صغيرة، وبداخلها ثمرة برتقال كبيرة، تعجب الطفل كيف دخلت هذه البرتقالة داخل هذه الزجاجة الصغيرة؟ وهو يحاول إخراجها من الزجاجة.

عندها سأل والده كيف دخلت هذه البرتقالة الكبيرة في تلك الزجاجة ذات الفوهة الضيقة؟! أخذه والده إلى حديقة المنزل وجاء بزجاجة فارغة، وربطها بغصن شجرة برتقال حديثة الثمار، ثم أدخل في الزجاجة إحدى الثمار الصغيرة جداً، وتركها ومرت الأيام فإذا بالبرتقالة تكبر وتكبر، حتى استعصى خروجها من الزجاجة.

حينها عرف الطفل السر وزال عنه التعجب، وقتها قال له والده، يا بني سوف يصادفك الكثير من الناس، وبالرغم من ذكائهم وثقافتهم ومراكزهم، إلا أنهم قد يسلكوا طرقا لا تتفق مع مراكزهم ومستوى تعليمهم، ويمارسون عادات ذميمة لا تناسب أخلاق وقيم مجتمعهم، لأن تلك العادات غرست في نفوسهم منذ الصغر، فنمت وكبرت فيهم، وتعذر تخلصهم منها مثلما يتعذر إخراج البرتقالة الكبيرة من فوهة الزجاجة الصغيرة.

فمن واجبنا أن نعلم أطفالنا وأولادنا منذ الصغر المبادئ والقيم الحميدة، وغرس روح الانتماء والحب للآخرين وللوطن، لكي نساعد على بناء وتربية نشأ ينتمي إلى الوطن ...التعليم في الصغر ...كنقش على الحجر

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قاعدة شاحنة النفايات* ركبت التاكسي ذات يوم متجهاً للمطار، بينما كان السائق ملتزما بمساره الصحيح، قفزت سيارة من موقف السيارات بشكل مفاجئ أمامنا، ضغط السائق بقوة على الفرامل، لتنزلق السيارة وتتوقف قبل لحظات من الاصطدام، أدار سائق السيارة الأخرى رأسه نحونا وانطلق بالصراخ تجاهنا، لكن سائق التاكسي ابتسم ولوح له بود!!!.

استغربت فعله جداً وسألته: لماذا فعلت ذلك؟ هذا الرجل كاد يرسلنا للمستشفى برعونته، هنا لقنني السائق درساً، أصبحت أسميه فيما بعد: قاعدة شاحنة النفايات قال: كثير من الناس مثل شاحنة النفايات، تدور في الأنحاء محملة بأكوام النفايات، الإحباط، الغضب، وخيبة الأمل، وعندما تتراكم هذه النفايات داخلهم، يحتاجون إلى إفراغها في مكان ما، في بعض الأحيان يحدث أن يفرغوها عليك، لا تأخذ الأمر بشكل شخصي، فقد تصادف أنك كنت تمر لحظة إفراغها، فقط ابتسم، لوح لهم، وتمن أن يصبحوا بخير، ثم انطلق في طريقك.

احذر أن تأخذ نفاياتهم تلك، وتلقيها على أشخاص آخرين في العمل، البيت أو في الطريق، في النهاية، الأشخاص الناجحون لا يدعون شاحنات النفايات تستهلك يومهم، فالحياة أقصر من أن نضيعها في الشعور بالأسف على أفعال ارتكبناها في لحظة غضب، لذلك، أشكر من يعاملونك بلطف، وادع لمن يسيئون إليك، وتذكر دائماً: حياتك محكومة 10% بما تفعله، و 90% بكيفية تقبلك لما يجري حولك.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الاعتذار وسحر تأثيره*كثيراً من الأباء والأمهات لا يحبذ أن يعتذر عن خطأ صدر منه لابنه، ويعلل بأنه أباه أو أمه ولا يجدر به الاعتذار ..... *موضوع عن اعتذار الأهل لأبنائهم* ..... راقني جدا للأستاذ "جاسم المطوع" فأحببت أن تلحظوا معي مدى تأثير الاعتذار على سلوك وشخصية المعتذر له من أطفالنا.

قصه للأستاذ: جاسم المطوع
يقول أثناء تقديمي لإحدى الدورات الخاصة بالرجال لاحظت رجلاً قد تغير وجهه، ونزلت دمعة من عينه علي خده، وكنت وقتها أتحدث عن إحدى مهارات التعامل مع الأبناء وكيفية استيعابهم، وخلال فترة الراحة جاءني هذا الرجل وحدثني علي انفراد قائلاً: هل تعلم لماذا تأثرت بموضوع الدورة ودمعت عيناي؟
قلت له : لا والله ! 
فقال: إن لي ابناً عمره سبعة عشر سنة وقد هجرته منذ خمس سنوات لأنه لا يسمع كلامي، ويخرج مع صحبة سيئة، ويدخن السجائر، وأخلاقه فاسدة، كما أنه لا يصلي ولا يحترم أمه، فقاطعته ومنعت عنه المصروف، وبنيت له غرفة خاصة على السطح، ولكنه لم يرتدع، ولا أعرف ماذا أعمل، ولكن كلامك عن الحوار، وأنه حل سحري لعلاج المشاكل أثر بي، فماذا تنصحني؟ هل أستمر بالمقاطعة أم أعيد العلاقة؟ وإذا قلت لي ارجع إليه فكيف السبيل؟
قلت له: عليك أن تعيد العلاقة اليوم قبل الغد، وإن ما عمله ابنك خطأ، ولكن مقاطعتك له خمس سنوات خطأ أيضاً، أخبره بأن مقاطعتك له كانت خطأ، وعليه أن يكون ابناً باراً بوالديه، ومستقيما ًفي سلوكه، فرد علي الرجل قائلاً: أنا أبوه أعتذر منه؟ نحن لم نتربى على أن يعتذر الأب من ابنه!
قلت: يا أخي الخطأ لا يعرف كبيراً ولا صغيراً، وإنما على المخطئ أن يعتذر، فلم يعجبه كلامي، وتابعنا الدورة وانتهي اليوم الأول، وفي اليوم الثاني للدورة جاءني الرجل مبتسماً
فرحاً ففرحت لفرحه، وقلت له: ما الخبر؟
قال: طرقت علي ابني الباب في العاشرة ليلاً، وعندما فتح الباب قلت له: يا ابني إني أعتذر من مقاطعتك لمدة خمس سنوات، فلم يصدق ابني ما قلت وارتمى برأسه علي صدري، وظل يبكي فبكيت معه، ثم قال: يا أبي أخبرني ماذا تريدني أن أفعل، فإني لن أعصيك أبداً، وكان خبراً مفرحاً لكل من حضر الدورة.
نعم إن الخطأ لا يعرف كبيراً ولا صغيراً، إن الأب إذا أخطأ في حق أبنائه ثم اعتذر منهم فإنه بذلك يعلمهم الاعتذار عند الخطأ، وإذا لم يعتذر فإنه يربي فيهم التكبر والتعالي من حيث لا يشعر.
هذا ما كنت أقوله في أحد المجالس في مدينة بوسطن بأمريكا وكان بالمجلس أحد الأصدقاء الأحباء وهو: "د. وليد فتيحي"، فأردف قائلاً على ما ذكرت حول قصة حصلت بينه هو وبين أحد أبنائه عندما كان يلعب معه بكتاب من بلاستيك، فوقع الكتاب خطأ على وجه الطفل وجرحه جرحا ًبسيطاً، فقام واحتضن ابنه واعتذر منه أكثر من مرة حتى شعر أن ابنه سعد باعتذاره هذا فلما ذهب به إلى غرفة الطوارئ في المستشفي لعلاجه، وكان كل من يقوم بعلاجه يسأله كيف حصل لك هذا الجرح؟ يقول: كنت ألعب مع شخص بالكتاب فجرحني، ولم يذكر أن أباه هو الذي سبب له الجرح، ثم قال د. وليد معلقاً: أعتقد أن سبب عدم ذكري لأنني اعتذرت منه. 
فالاعتراف بالخطأ والاعتذار، لا يعرف صغيراً أو كبيراً أو يفرق بين أب وابن.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

هل نستطيع أن نحب بعضنا على علاتنا؟‏ إبان الحرب الأمريكية في فيتنام، رن جرس الهاتف في منزل من منازل أحياء كاليفورنيا الهادئة، كان المنزل لزوجين عجوزين لهما ابن واحد مجند في الجيش الأمريكي، كان القلق يغمرهما على ابنهما الوحيد، يصليان لأجله باستمرار، وما إن رن جرس الهاتف حتى تسابق الزوجان لتلقى المكالمة في شوق وقلق.
الأب: هالو... من المتحدث؟
الطرف الثاني: أبي، إنه أنا كلارك، كيف حالك يا والدي العزيز؟
الأب: كيف حالك يا بني، متى ستعود؟ الأم: هل أنت بخير؟ 
كلارك: نعم أنا بخير، وقد عدت منذ يومين فقط. 
الأب: حقا، ومتى ستعود للبيت؟ أنا وأمك نشتاق إليك كثيرا. 
كلارك: لا أستطيع الآن يا أبي، فإن معي صديق فقد ذراعيه وقدمه اليمنى في الحرب وبالكاد يتحرك ويتكلم، هل أستطيع أن أحضره معي يا أبي؟ 
الأب: تحضره معك!؟ 
كلارك: نعم، أنا لا أستطيع أن أتركه، وهو يخشى أن يرجع لأهله بهذه الصورة، ولا يقدر على مواجهتهم، إنه يتساءل: هل يا ترى سيقبلونه على هذا الحال أم سيكون عبئا وعالة عليهم؟ 
الأب: يا بني، مالك وماله اتركه لحاله، دع الأمر للمستشفى ليتولاه، ولكن أن تحضره معك، فهذا مستحيل، من سيخدمه؟ أنت تقول إنه فقد ذراعيه وقدمه اليمنى، سيكون عاله علينا، من سيستطيع أن يعيش معه؟ كلارك... هل مازلت تسمعني يا بني؟ لماذا لا ترد؟
كلارك: أنا أسمعك يا أبي هل هذا هو قرارك الأخير؟
الأب: نعم يا بني، اتصل بأحد من عائلته ليأتي ويتسلمه ودع الأمر لهم. 
كلارك: ولكن هل تظن يا أبي أن أحداً من عائلته سيقبله عنده هكذا؟ 
الأب: لا أظن يا ولدي، لا أحد يقدر أن يتحمل مثل هذا العبء! 
كلارك: لا بد أن أذهب الآن وداعا.
وبعد يومين من المحادثة، انتشلت القوات البحرية جثة المجند كلارك من مياه خليج كاليفورنيا بعد أن استطاع الهرب من مستشفى القوات الأمريكية، وانتحر من فوق إحدى الجسور!. دعي الأب لاستلام جثة ولده... وكم كانت دهشته عندما وجد جثة الابن بلا ذراعين ولا قدم يمنى، فأخبره الطبيب أنه فقد ذراعيه وقدمه في الحرب! عندها فقط فهم! لم يكن صديق ابنه هذا سوى الابن ذاته (كلارك) الذي أراد أن يعرف موقف الأبوين من إعاقته قبل أن يسافر إليهم ويريهم نفسه.

إن الأب في هذه القصة يشبه الكثيرين منا، ربما من السهل علينا أن نحب مجموعة من حولنا دون غيرهم لأنهم ظرفاء أو لأن شكلهم جميل، ولكننا لا نستطيع أن نحب أبدا "غير الكاملين" سواء أكان عدم الكمال في الشكل أو في الطبع أو في التصرفات.

ليتنا نقبل كل واحد على نقصه متذكرين دائما إننا نحن، أيضا، لنا نقصنا، وإنه لا أحد كامل مهما بدا عكس ذلك.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*سم الثعبان*وضع ماله كله وأمله فى قطعة الأرض التى اشتراها، فلما ذهب ليزرعها وجدها مقفرة لا تصلح للزراعة، ولا تنفع للرعي، وليس فيها إلا الأعشاب، وجد الأرض تعيش فيها مئات الحيات، والثعابين، وكاد يصاب بالجنون لولا أن خطرت له فكرة عبقرية، وهى أن يربي هذه الحيات، ويستفيد منها، وفعل ذلك، ونجح نجاحاً باهراً، وكان يستخرج السموم، ويرسل بها لمعامل الأدوية، ويبيع جلودها بأغلى الأثمان، ويحفظ لحومها فى علب لمحبى لحم الثعابين، وبعد فترة كان يقصده السياح من كل مكان لرؤية أول مزرعة لتربية الثعابين.

*الدرس المستفاد:*
فى كل مشكلة تختبئ فرصة كبيرة.
لا تقل أبداً لقد ضاعت الفرصة.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*ادعى أنه أعمى*
تركَ رجلٌ زوجتهُ وأولادهُ مِن أجلِ وطنه، قاصداً أرض معركة، تدور رحاها علىَ أطراف البلاد, وبعد انتهاء الحرب، وأثناء طريق العودة أُخبَرَ الرجل أن زوجتهُ مرضت بالجدري في غيابهِ، فتشوه وجهها كثيراً جرّاء ذلك ..تلقى الرجل الخبرَ بصمتٍ وحزنٍ عميقينِ شديدينِ ... وفي اليوم التالي شاهدهُ رفاقهُ مغمض العينين فرثوا لحالهِ، وعلموا حينها أنهُ لم يعد يبصر، رافقوه إلى منزلهِ, وأكمل بعد ذلكَ حياتهُ مع زوجتهُ وأولادهُ بشكلٍ طبيعي، وبعد ما يقاربَ خمسةَ عشرَ سنةٍ توفيت زوجتهُ، وحينها تفاجأ كلّ من حولهُ بأنهُ عادَ مبصراً بشكلٍ طبيعي.. وأدركوا أنهُ أغمضَ عينيهِ طيلة تلكَ الفترة كي لا يجرح مشاعر زوجتِه عند رؤيتُه لها ....
تلكَ الاغماضة لم تكن من أجل الوقوفِ على صورةٍ جميلةٍ للزوجة ... وبالتالي تثبيتها في الذاكرةِ والاتكاء عليها كلما لزمَ الأمر, لكنها للمحافظةِ على سلامة العلاقة الزوجية، حتى لو كَلّفَ ذلك أن نعمي عيوننا لفترةٍ طويلة خاصة بعدَ نقصان عنصر الجمال المادي ذاكَ المَعبر المفروض إلى الجمال الروحي، ربما تكونُ تلكَ القصة مِنَ النوادر أو حتىَ مِنْ محض الخَيال , لكنْ ...
هل منا من أغمضَ عينهُ قليلاً عنْ عيوبَ الآخرين وأخطائهم كي لا يجرح مشاعرهمْ؟؟

----------


## ماس الدعوية

*رجل أم دب*  يحكى أن دبا ألمعيا كان يسكن في غابة، وكان هذا الدب ذا فراسة وبديهة عالية، لدرجة أنه يعرف متى يقترب فصل الشتاء من خلال حركة أوراق الأشجار باتجاه الغرب عندما تحركها الرياح، اتجه الدب إلى الكهف للبيات الشتوي وخلد في سبات عميق، وأثناء بيات الدب, اشترت شركة الأرض التي يقع فيها الكهف وبدأت ببناء مصنع ضخم، وفجأة استيقظ الدب ليجد نفسه داخل مصنع مكتظ بالعمال، صرخ في وجهه أحد الموظفين قائلا :" أنت أيها الرجل, قم واعمل واترك الكسل".
نظر إليه الدب مستغربا فقال: "أنا لست رجلا أنا دب".
قال الموظف له: "بل أنت رجل لكنك كسول، والشعر يملأ جسدك"
أصر الدب الذكي على رأيه، واستمرا في جدل عقيم.
قال الرجل: "هيا بنا إلى نائب المدير ليحكم بيننا".
ذهبا له فقال نائب المدير: "أنت لست دب بل رجل كسول يغطيه الصوف".
لم يقتنع الدب، وطلب الذهاب إلى المدير, وهكذا ذهبا إلى جميع المسئولين في الشركة، وكل واحد منهم يصر على أنه رجل، في النهاية اقتنع الدب، وحلق صوفه، ولبس ثوب العمل وبدأ.
واجه صعوبات هائل لأداء العمل فلم يكن باستطاعته أن يتعلم بالسرعة التي يتعلم بها الآخرون, ليس كذلك فقط بل كانت المهمة السهلة جدا تؤرقه حتى ينهيها، بعد فترة أفلست الشركة وأغلق المصنع.
رحل الجميع
ظل الدب لوحده في الغابة بلا صوف
هبت الرياح الشتوية ولم يذهب الدب إلى الكهف بسبب قناعته السابقة بأنه ليس دبا بل رجل، بدأ الشتاء يزداد برودة والدب في وسط الغابة وبدأ الثلج يتساقط وكاد الدب أن يتجمد من البرد، في النهاية قرر أن يذهب إلى الكهف وبمجرد دخوله سرت رياح الدفء إلى جسده، وشعر بالراحة ثم خلد إلى النوم، إن السعادة الحقيقية ليست ما يريدك الناس أن تكون، إنها تنبع من داخلك، إن الكثيرين منا يبكون كل يوم، لكن بلا صوت، بسبب إهمال صوتهم الحقيقي الداخلي، تعرف على مواهبك الداخلية وأقم علاقة حب خالدة معها، تعرف على صوتك، ومساحتك الداخلية، فهذه هي السعادة والإبداع، هل ستصدقني إذا قلت لك بأن لديك أجزاء رائعة لم تكتشفها في ذاتك؟ شكراً

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*هل نسيت مفتاح غرفتك قبل أن تصعد الدرج..؟؟*
 قصة ذات عبر جميلة
سافر ثلاثة من الشباب إلى دولة بعيدة لأمرٍ ما، وهناك رتعوا ولعبوا... وكان سكنهم في عمارة تتكون من 75 طابقاً... ولم يجدوا سكناً إلاَّ في الدور الخامس والسبعين.

قال لهم موظف الاستقبال: نحن في هذه البلاد لسنا كنظامكم في الدول العربية.. فالمصاعد مبرمجة على أن تغلق أبوابها تلقائياً عند الساعة (10) ليلاً، فلا بد أن يكون حضوركم قبل هذا الموعد.. لأنها لو أغلقت لا تستطيع قوة أن تفتحها، فالكمبيوتر الذي يتحكم فيها في مبنىً بعيدٍ عنا! مفهوم؟! قالوا: مفهوم .

وفي اليوم الأول.. خرجوا للنزهة.. وقبل العاشرة كانوا في سكنهم لكن ما حدث بعد ذلك أنهم في اليوم التالي تأخروا إلى العاشرة وخمس دقائق وجاءوا بأقصى سرعتهم كي يدركوا المصاعد لكن هيهات!! أغلقت المصاعد أبوابها! توسلوا وكادوا يبكون! دون جدوى.

فأجمعوا أمرهم على أن يصعدوا إلى غرفتهم عبر (السلالم- الدرج) مشياً على الأقدام!.. قال قائل منهم: أقترح عليكم أمراً؟ قالوا: قل قال: أقترح أن كل واحدٍ منا يقص علينا قصة مدتها مدة الصعود في (25) طابقاً.. ثم الذي يليه، ثم الذي يليه حتى نصل إلى الغرفة
قالوا: نعم الرأي.. توكل على الله أنت وابدأ، قال: أما أنا فسأعطيكم من الطرائف والنكت ما يجعل بطونكم تتقطع من كثرة الضحك! قالوا هذا ما نريد.. وفعلاً حدَّثهم بهذه الطرائف حتى أصبحوا كالمجانين.. ترتج العمارة لضحكهم.
ثم.. بدأ دور الثاني فقال: أما أنا فعندي لكم قصصٌ لكنها جادة قليلاً.. فوافقوا.. فاستلمهم مسيرة خمسة وعشرين طابقاً أخرى.

ثم الثالث.. قال لهم: لكني أنا ليس لكم عندي إلاَّ قصصا مليئة بالنكد والهمِّ والغمِّ.. فقد سمعتم النكت.. والجد.. قالوا: قل.. أصلح الله الأمير!! حتى نصل ونحن في أشد الشوق للنوم، فبدأ يعطيهم من قصص النكد ما ينغص عيش الملوك! فلما وصلوا إلى باب الغرفة كان التعب قد بلغ بهم كل مبلغ.. قال: وأعظم قصة نكد في حياتي.. أن مفتاح الغرفة نسيناه لدى موظف الاستقبال في الدور الأرضي! فأغمي عليهم.

نعم فيها عبر
الشاب - منا- يلهو ويلعب، وينكت ويرتكب الحماقات، في السنوات الخمس والعشرين من حياته.. سنواتٍ هي أجمل سنين العمر.. فلا يشغلها بطاعة ولا بعقل، ثم.. يبدأ الجد في الخمس والعشرين الثانية.. تزوج.. ورزق بأولاد.. واشتغل بطلب الرزق وانهمك في الحياة.. حتى بلغ الخمسين.
ثم في الخمس والعشرين الأخيرة من حياته – وأعمار أمتي بين الستين والسبعين وأقلهم من يجوز ذلك كما في الحديث- بدأ النكد.. تعتريه الأمراض.. والتنقل بين المستشفيات وإنفاق الأموال على العلاج.. وهمِّ الأولاد.. فهذه طلقها زوجها.. وذلك بينه وبين إخوته مشاكل كبيرة وخصومات بين الزوجات، تحتاج تدخل هذا الأب، وتراكمت عليه الديون التي تخبط فيها من أجل إسعاد أسرته، فلا هم الذين سعدوا ولا هو الذي ارتاح من هم الدَّين حتى إذا جاء الموت.. تذكر أن المفتاح.. مفتاح الجنة.. كان قد نسيه في الخمس والعشرين الأولى من حياته.. فجاء إلى الله مفلساً.. "ربِ ارجعون" ويتحسر ويعض على يديه "لو أن الله هداني لكنت من المتقين" ويصرخ "لو أن لي كرة" - فيجاب "( بَلَى قَدْ جَاءتْكَ آيَاتِي فَكَذَّبْتَ بِهَا وَاسْتَكْبَرْتَ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الكافرين )

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*توجهت إلى حكيم*
  يقول أحد الأشخاص: توجهت إلى حكيم لأسأله عن شيء يحيرني؟
فسمعته ً يقول: " عن ماذا تريد أن تسأل؟"
قلت: "ما هو أكثر شيء مدهش في البشر؟"
فأجابني: "البشر! يملّون من الطفولة، يسارعون ليكبروا، ثم يتوقون ليعودوا أطفالاً ثانيةً"، "يضيّعون صحتهم ليجمعوا المال، ثم يصرفون المال ليستعيدوا الصحة" ، "يفكرون بالمستقبل بقلق، وينسَون الحاضر، فلا يعيشون الحاضر ولا المستقبل" ، "يعيشون كما لو أنهم لن يموتوا أبداً، و يموتون كما لو أنهم لم يعيشوا أبداً".

مرّت لحظات صمت ....
ثم سألت: "ما هي دروس الحياة التي على البشر أن يتعلّموها؟"
فأجابني: "ليتعلموا أنهم لا يستطيعون جَعل أحدٍ يحبهم،كل ما يستطيعون فعله هو جَعل أنفسهم محبوبين"، "ليتعلموا ألاّ يقارنوا أنفسهم مع الآخرين"، "ليتعلموا التسامح ويجرّبوا الغفران"، "ليتعلموا أن الإنسان الأغنى ليس من يملك الأكثر، بل هو من يحتاج الأقل"، "ليتعلموا أن هناك أشخاص يحبونهم جداً، ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن شعورهم"، "ليتعلموا أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء و يَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ مختلف"، "ليتعلموا أنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر، لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً"، "ليتعلموا أن لا يحكموا على شخص من مظهره، أو مما سمعوا عنه، بل عندما يعرفونه حق المعرفة"، "ليس من الصعب أن تضحي من أجل الصديق ولكن الصعب أن تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحية"

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*فن التفاوض

*مهارة فائقة في التفاوض ...
الأب (مخاطبا ابنه): أريدك أن تتزوج الفتاة التي اخترتها لك.
الابن: ولكني سأختار عروسي بنفسي.

الأب: ولكني اخترت لك ابنة بيل جيتس!!!
الابن: حسنا، في هذه الحالة . . .. أوافق.

الأب (مخاطبا بيل جيتس): لدي عريس لابنتك.
بيل جيتس: لكن ابنتي ما زالت صغيرة السن على الزواج.

الأب: ولكن العريس هو نائب رئيس البنك الدولي!!!
بيل جيتس: آه !! في هذه الحالة . . .. أوافق.

الأب (مخاطبا مدير البنك الدولي): لدي شاب يصلح لمنصب نائب رئيس البنك.
المدير: ولكن لدينا عدد كبير من النواب، ولا توجد مناصب شاغرة.

الأب: ولكن نائب الرئيس المقترح هو زوج ابنة بيل جيتس.
المدير: آه !! في هذه الحالة . . . . تم تعيينه.

سؤال:
هل تستطيع أن تدير أعمالك بهذه الطريقة؟

----------

